# Hoy hemos tenido reunión en el trabajo sobre la gran RENUNCIA, afecta a nuestra empresa



## Zparo reincidente (28 Jun 2022)

Gente con sueldos entre 30 y 55K ( remeros sí, pero no muy mal pagados) yendose de la empresa porque se sacan oposiciones, porque reniegan del trabajo y se van a vivir a pueblos, otros directamente a tocarse los cojones, aún perdiendo el paro porque luego curran 2 o 3 dias en una ett y lo empiezan a cobrar.
La gente está hasta la polla de todo. Eso sí a charos de 100K no nos quitamos ni una con agua caliente , ni cayetanos, ni sindicalistas intercentros premium.
Cuando se ha abierto el debate para encontrar las causas, me han dado ganas de decir que no era el dinero per se la causa, sino la injusticia delante del hocico de todos, pero para que iba a decir a mucha gente que el problema son ellos.
Se viene muy gorda amigos, veo a gente muy solvente trabajando a un 30-40% de lo que lo hacian hace 6-7 años. Ya incumplimos proyectos, de hecho este año en todos estamos siendo penalizados por no entregar a tiempo.
Estoy seguro que más de 1 estará viendo esto en sus multinacionales.
Abro debate


----------



## Gordinfla_el_que_te_infla (28 Jun 2022)

Presente.

Aquí uno q curra un 30-40% de lo que lo hacía hace 10 años, y bajando.

Próxima parada, el paro y las paguitas. Va a servir a la curia político funcioratal, negros, maricones y feminazis SUS PUTAS MADRES.


----------



## Svl (28 Jun 2022)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> Gente con sueldos entre 30 y 55K ( remeros sí, pero no muy mal pagados) yendose de la empresa porque se sacan oposiciones, porque reniegan del trabajo y se van a vivir a pueblos, otros directamente a tocarse los cojones, aún perdiendo el paro porque luego curran 2 o 3 dias en una ett y lo empiezan a cobrar.
> La gente está hasta la polla de todo. Eso sí a charos de 100K no nos quitamos ni una con agua caliente , ni cayetanos, ni sindicalistas intercentros premium.
> Cuando se ha abierto el debate para encontrar las causas, me han dado ganas de decir que no era el dinero per se la causa, sino la injusticia delante del hocico de todos, pero para que iba a decir a mucha gente que el problema son ellos.
> Se viene muy gorda amigos, veo a gente muy solvente trabajando a un 30-40% de lo que lo hacian hace 6-7 años. Ya incumplimos proyectos, de hecho este año en todos estamos siendo penalizados por no entregar a tiempo.
> ...



No veo que las grandes empresas estén contratando con alegría. Siguen pidiendo cinco años de experiencia a perfiles Junior y burradas así.

Si de verdad hubiera una gran renuncia en ese tipo de empresas lo notarían hasta los recién licenciados.


----------



## Zparo reincidente (28 Jun 2022)

Svl dijo:


> No veo que las grandes empresas estén contratando con alegría. Siguen pidiendo do the años de experiencia se perfiles Junior y burradas así.
> 
> Si de verdad hubiera una gran renuncia en ese tipo de empresas lo notarían hasta los recién licenciados.



porque las condiciones de entrada en mucho caso son bajunas y con expectativas de ascensos lentos. Sencillamente la gente no viene a la empresa


----------



## Bizarroff (28 Jun 2022)

La gente va despertando. Hoy he llevado a hacer la revisión de una de las furgonetas del trabajo a un pequeño servicio oficial y mientras me tomaba un capuchino de máquina en la sala de espera, como está acristalada y se ve todo el taller resulta que había un mecánico nuevo, un chaval muy joven, le metían y sacaban los coches al elevador y estaba haciendo tareas sencillas. Le he preguntado al de recepción con el que tengo confianza (años y años llevando los vehículos de la empresa donde trabajo) y me dice que el chico nuevo era el que vino en practicas de FP este año, que imposible encontrar mecánicos con experiencia por los sueldo que pagan, y que "no han tenido mas remedio que contratar a este chico recién salido del instituto que ni tan siquiera tenía carnet de conducir porque no quiere ir a trabajar ni Dios por lo que paga el jefe."


----------



## Seagrams (28 Jun 2022)

Calopez, incentiva a los salgarianos, primer aviso


----------



## Zparo reincidente (28 Jun 2022)

Yo pienso , que esto es también culpa de la impresora. No se dejo quebrar en 2008, y muchas multinacionales pertenecen a esa red clientelar a la que le llega lo gordo del bce. El resultado es ya más de una decada de mediocridad, y poco a poco han sido colonizadas por nuevos parasitos como la ideología de genero, un cayetanismo progre, sindicalismo de alto standing, directivos con carga ideologica muy grande (izquierdas y derechas), etc...........y ya están llegando al tuetano, se han comido toda la vaca


----------



## wopa (28 Jun 2022)

El viernes pasado fue un sobrino mío de 23 años a hablar con el jefe. 

- O me subes el sueldo o me piro.
- Imposible, bla bla bla...
- Hazme la cuenta, mañana no vengo. Gracias por todo, adiós. 

Con dos cojones.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (28 Jun 2022)

Gordinfla_el_que_te_infla dijo:


> Presente.
> 
> Aquí uno q curra un 30-40% de lo que lo hacía hace 10 años, y bajando.
> 
> Próxima parada, el paro y las paguitas. Va a servir a la curia político funcioratal, negros, maricones y feminazis SUS PUTAS MADRES.




Es más, el que sigue remando y pagando impuestos podría decirse que es cómplice de este estado criminal, y por tanto debería ser encausado también.


----------



## Archimanguina (28 Jun 2022)

wopa dijo:


> El viernes pasado fue un sobrino mío de 23 años a hablar con el jefe.
> 
> - O me subes el sueldo o me piro.
> - Imposible, bla bla bla...
> ...



con dos cojones..siguiente!


----------



## omin0na (28 Jun 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> con dos cojones..siguiente!



Eso solo funciona bien sino te importa asumir, que tendras que gastar tiempo y energia en introducir a un trabajador en el puesto.


----------



## ACcIO DIReCTA (28 Jun 2022)

Donde trabajo prohibido más de dos trabajadores en máquinas de café, ya llevamos más de dos meses con grupos de tres y cuatro trabajadores, lavabos a todas horas ocupados.
Ya no queremos remar por nada..


----------



## KUTRONIO (28 Jun 2022)

En mi empresa contando los días para jubilar a la charo, espero que si hay sustituto pongan un hombre o quizas a nadie porque para lo poco que hace lo hace todo mal y hay que explicarselo dos veces. ¡Qué suerte ha tenido la pava en su vida laboral!


----------



## kornconath (28 Jun 2022)

30 bien pagado


----------



## Vercingetorix (28 Jun 2022)

Yo me fui de mi anterior empresa donde cobraba unos 24 k.

Tenia jornada partida con 2 horas y media perdidas en el medio para coner, así que entraba a las 08:30 y salía a las 19:00.

Además de reuniones después de la jornada laboral horas extra no pagadas. Y encima con un jefe que no me daba los medios que me prometió al contratarme.

Me largué con viento fresco en Noviembre

Desde Diciembre estoy en otra empresa donde negocié mis condiciones. Cobro 1.200 euros limpios al mes y trabajo 4 horas de Lunes a Viernes (de 09:00 a 13:00)

Tengo todas las tardes libres y trabajo menos que un funcionario.

Y encima rindiendo bien. Me he incorporado al departamento de eCommerce para organizarlo mejor, supervisarlo y mejorar cifras.... Pues este año vamos a facturar el doble que el año pasado, y con vistas a que sea el triple el año que viene


----------



## Jose (28 Jun 2022)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> Gente con sueldos entre 30 y 55K ( remeros sí, pero no muy mal pagados) yendose de la empresa porque se sacan oposiciones, porque reniegan del trabajo y se van a vivir a pueblos, otros directamente a tocarse los cojones, aún perdiendo el paro porque luego curran 2 o 3 dias en una ett y lo empiezan a cobrar.
> La gente está hasta la polla de todo. Eso sí a charos de 100K no nos quitamos ni una con agua caliente , ni cayetanos, ni sindicalistas intercentros premium.
> Cuando se ha abierto el debate para encontrar las causas, me han dado ganas de decir que no era el dinero per se la causa, sino la injusticia delante del hocico de todos, pero para que iba a decir a mucha gente que el problema son ellos.
> Se viene muy gorda amigos, veo a gente muy solvente trabajando a un 30-40% de lo que lo hacian hace 6-7 años. Ya incumplimos proyectos, de hecho este año en todos estamos siendo penalizados por no entregar a tiempo.
> ...




La generación langosta ha arrasado este país no sólo económicamente sino también psicológicamente.

Hasta tal punto de que el funcionariado ya es un tratamiento psiquiátrico, al que todo apaleado del sector privado acude cuando se rinde ante la adversidad de la vida.

Aspirar a ser funcionario hoy en día, en la mayoría de casos no tiene detrás nada de vocacional. Simplemente se trata de gente que se ha rendido y acepta sumisamente la píldora roja. Siendo plenamente consciente de que la tarea que le van a encomendar como funcionario, no aporta nada a la sociedad, lo más seguro es que ni le motive ni le guste y además de ello sabe que se convertirá en un nuevo lastre económico para su país.

Pero aún así, no duda y egoístamente, prefiere su "salvación individual'.

" Y el que venga detrás que arree"

El rendido laboral, escoge su modalidad de funcionario con la que por afinidad se identifica o en la que ya tiene un familiar o conocido que le ha vendido las bondades de lo bien que vive y tira para adelante con su "sueño" de ser funcionario.

Ya hace tiempo que para mucha gente , trabajar, ha perdido todo sentido, al margen de subsistir, porque aunque tengas un empleo cualificado, te esfuerces y seas competente, responsable. No es que ello te vaya a sacar de pobre, es que apenas te permitirá vivir.

Por eso la gente se está olvidando del desarrollo profesional y los méritos. El nuevo objetivo vital es tener una economía de subsistencia. Por este motivo las personas evitan las complicaciones y buscan desesperadamente el sueldito de funcionario aunque sea en una posición absurda e irrelevante. Pero segura y cómoda. No harán dinero ni nada admirable en la vida, pero serán otra ruedecita dentada del engranaje ideológico y no les faltará de comer.

Fuera del paraguas rojo de papá Estado todo es inestabilidad, precariedad y sufrimiento.
El mensaje ha calado tan profundo, que ya hasta los chavales que acaban ADE, a lo máximo que aspiran es a aprobar una oposición.


La generación langosta con sus abusivos precios de las propiedades hace inviable para la siguiente generación, adquirir o alquilar una vivienda y pagarla trabajando en un plazo de tiempo razonable. Impide que quede renta para formar una familia o hacer cualquier otra cosa que no convierta la única obra de tu vida en algo que no sea pagar un pisito.

Para colmo nos han llenado las aulas de los niños de moros y negros ( por cierto, con los que sus nietos no quieren estar) . Y los padres de estos moros y negros constituyen un nuevo ejército de paguiteros y cobrasubsidios , otro lastre impuesto, a los que hay que sumar 10 millones y medio de nóminas de pensionistas cada mes y tres millones doscientos mil funcionarios ( más de la mitad de ellos completamente inútiles y prescindibles).

Al final hay que elevar tanto los impuestos, para mantener a tanto parásito que quitan las ganas de trabajar a la gente. Es un clima demasiado hostil para el emprendimiento. Si no hay posibilidad de enriquecerse trabajando, la gente opta por la seguridad y trabajar lo mínimo posible, que es en esencia la filosofía de la mentalidad funcionaril.

Entonces el desastre como sociedad está servido, porque todo el mundo intenta trabajar lo mínimo posible y lo único que va a dar un plus a sus rentas será aprovecharse de los demás vía sablazos. La cultura del esfuerzo, la mejora continua y los nobles ideales que deberían guiar a la sociedad desaparecen por el desagüe.

Básicamente, la redistribución de la riqueza penaliza al que se esfuerza en pro del que se toca los huevos. Esto es plenamente desmotivador.

Unos pensionistas, cuya pensión en algunas comunidades autónomas ya supera el salario mediomedio de un trabajador. 

Gente con una pensión de infarto y 5 pisos alquilados siendo mantenida por el remero. Reclama y exige que su pensión suba lo que la inflación además de Sanidad, viajes y medicamentos gratis... Donde vamos?... Son jubilados o las vacas sagradas de la India?

La generación langosta con tal de asegurar su jubilación ha llevado los precios de las cosas básicas hasta un límite tan absurdo que el esfuerzo que hay que realizar para mantener su bienestar y" calidad de vida" Pagándoles precios abusivos por pisos, alquileres, locales, naves industriales...Le ha quitado las ganas de vivir o hacer cualquier cosa a las siguientes 2 generaciones.

Está muy bien cuidar de la abuela entre todos. Pero cuando la situación implica que los dos padres y los dos hijos tengan que ir todo el día como locos para que la abuela pueda hincharse de paellas y sangría.... Tenemos un problema.

El sistema de pensiones ya se percibe como una estafa piramidal. Cada vez menos gente va a querer colaborar con esto.

No tiene sentido luchar por un país que no tiene ninguna expectativa de poder ir a mejor en algo.

Cada día más regulaciones absurdas, para mantener más funcionarios absurdos, que mantienen y provocan más situaciones injustas para acabar manteniendo económicamente a personas que no lo necesitan o que directamente no quieres que estén ni cerca de tus hijos.


La gente renuncia porque la gestión de las cosas ha sido tan desastrosa durante tanto tiempo que ya nada tiene sentido.

Saludos,


----------



## Iuris Tantum (28 Jun 2022)

Anécdotas personales y casos aislados.

Los datos macroeconómicos de empleo no indica que la gente haya "renunciado" a currar, sino todo lo contrario: mucho bobo se hace falso autónomo para trabajar en régimen de dependencia de otras empresas, y sin problema.

La gran renuncia es un sueño bonito de consolación.


----------



## Arthas98 (28 Jun 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> La gente va despertando. Hoy he llevado a hacer la revisión de una de las furgonetas del trabajo a un pequeño servicio oficial y mientras me tomaba un capuchino de máquina en la sala de espera, como está acristalada y se ve todo el taller resulta que había un mecánico nuevo, un chaval muy joven, le metían y sacaban los coches al elevador y estaba haciendo tareas sencillas. Le he preguntado al de recepción con el que tengo confianza (años y años llevando los vehículos de la empresa donde trabajo) y me dice que el chico nuevo era el que vino en practicas de FP este año, que imposible encontrar mecánicos con experiencia por los sueldo que pagan, y que "no han tenido mas remedio que contratar a este chico recién salido del instituto que ni tan siquiera tenía carnet de conducir porque no quiere ir a trabajar ni Dios por lo que paga el jefe."



Pues vaya empresa de mierda. Ofertar prácticas cuando vuestra intención en origen es luego no contratarlos porque no tienen experiencia... Hay que ser cutre.


----------



## ciudadano cabreado (28 Jun 2022)

Doy fe, al final creo que ciertos trabajos de responsabilidad se hacen por dos motivos. O por ganar dinero (una casa decente, y cambiar de coche cada 5 años), o por vivir bien (sin estrés y con tiempo para tus hobbies) y al final ni tienes una cosa ni otra. Un estrés de la hostia, para permitirte un casa en un barrio lleno de delincuencia... para eso no se rema.


----------



## IMPULSES (28 Jun 2022)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> Gente con sueldos entre 30 y 55K ( remeros sí, pero no muy mal pagados) yendose de la empresa porque se sacan oposiciones, porque reniegan del trabajo y se van a vivir a pueblos, otros directamente a tocarse los cojones, aún perdiendo el paro porque luego curran 2 o 3 dias en una ett y lo empiezan a cobrar.
> La gente está hasta la polla de todo. Eso sí a charos de 100K no nos quitamos ni una con agua caliente , ni cayetanos, ni sindicalistas intercentros premium.
> Cuando se ha abierto el debate para encontrar las causas, me han dado ganas de decir que no era el dinero per se la causa, sino la injusticia delante del hocico de todos, pero para que iba a decir a mucha gente que el problema son ellos.
> Se viene muy gorda amigos, veo a gente muy solvente trabajando a un 30-40% de lo que lo hacian hace 6-7 años. Ya incumplimos proyectos, de hecho este año en todos estamos siendo penalizados por no entregar a tiempo.
> ...



De q sector estamos hablando? 
Porque eso de incumplir proyectos.....bufff no lo he visto aún en ninguna privada .


----------



## ciudadano cabreado (28 Jun 2022)

Hay mucha gente relativamente joven que le da igual la indemnización de 20 días por año trabajado. Estamos hablando de una generación que no ha visto un sueldo decente nunca....


----------



## ciudadano cabreado (28 Jun 2022)

Jose dijo:


> La generación langosta ha arrasado este país económicamente y psicológicamente.
> 
> Hasta tal punto de que el funcionariado ya es un tratamiento psiquiátrico, al que todo apaleado del sector privado aspira cuando se rinde en la vida.
> 
> ...



tal cual, ni una palabra de mas añado


----------



## Gubelkian (28 Jun 2022)

Ya aburres con tus historias


----------



## ATARAXIO (28 Jun 2022)

Mi gran renuncia antes de que esto se pusiera de moda , fue porque se murieron varias personas que conocía y que habían acumulado enormes fortunas que dejaron para otros , después de una vida miserable sin parar de trabajar.

No sé si no gastaban por ser tacaños o porque estaban tan entregados a su vida laboral que no se dieron cuenta que la vida se acaba .

En cualquier caso fueron una valiosa lección para no cometer sus mismos errores. 

Decidí comprar mi tiempo de juventud hasta donde me llegase el dinero que había ahorrado , antes de que me lo devorase la inflación o alguna artimaña de ingeniería financiera que está por venir y que yo ya me olía.

¿ INVERTIR ? qué sentido tiene ? usar excedente de dinero para tener más dinero ? es absurdo ! es coleccionar nada . Riqueza imaginaria.

Lo mismo es tener varios pisos , que varios millones en el banco , que 100 coches de lujo ... Si no haces uso de lo que tienes es como si no existiese . 
La cantidad de disfrute es limitada . ¿ qué aporta más riqueza ? ¿ comer hasta reventar ? ¿ comprar enormes collares de oro como los negros raperos ? ¿ contratar putas de lujo ? la verdadera riqueza es poder disponer de tú tiempo. 

¿ para qué quiere más dinero Amancio Ortega ? él daría toda su fortuna por tener 30 años !

¿ cómo vivir la vida ? pasa demasiado rápido como para desperdiciarla en tareas que no nos gustan.

Si tú quieres saber el valor de la vida sólo recuerda que es un suceso breve.


----------



## Rilakkuma (28 Jun 2022)

pero rema alguien aun?


----------



## la_trotona (28 Jun 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> La gente va despertando. Hoy he llevado a hacer la revisión de una de las furgonetas del trabajo a un pequeño servicio oficial y mientras me tomaba un capuchino de máquina en la sala de espera, como está acristalada y se ve todo el taller resulta que había un mecánico nuevo, un chaval muy joven, le metían y sacaban los coches al elevador y estaba haciendo tareas sencillas. Le he preguntado al de recepción con el que tengo confianza (años y años llevando los vehículos de la empresa donde trabajo) y me dice que el chico nuevo era el que vino en practicas de FP este año, que imposible encontrar mecánicos con experiencia por los sueldo que pagan, y que "no han tenido mas remedio que contratar a este chico recién salido del instituto que ni tan siquiera tenía carnet de conducir porque no quiere ir a trabajar ni Dios por lo que paga el jefe."



Cuando se necesita a gente de verdad no miran la experiencia, ni edad, ni gilipolleces. Y si uno tiene experiencia y va a cobrar una mierda, lógicamente no se mueve de donde está. Y cada vez va a pasar más con ciertos perfiles de FP.


----------



## sashimi (28 Jun 2022)

Yo ya arrastro los pies. Al final en la privada sólo triunfa el lameculos y el experto en marketing personal. Pues todo para ellos. Hacer lo mínimo y a casita


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (28 Jun 2022)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> Gente con sueldos entre 30 y 55K ( remeros sí, pero no muy mal pagados) yendose de la empresa porque se sacan oposiciones, porque reniegan del trabajo y se van a vivir a pueblos, otros directamente a tocarse los cojones, aún perdiendo el paro porque luego curran 2 o 3 dias en una ett y lo empiezan a cobrar.
> La gente está hasta la polla de todo. Eso sí a charos de 100K no nos quitamos ni una con agua caliente , ni cayetanos, ni sindicalistas intercentros premium.
> Cuando se ha abierto el debate para encontrar las causas, me han dado ganas de decir que no era el dinero per se la causa, sino la injusticia delante del hocico de todos, pero para que iba a decir a mucha gente que el problema son ellos.
> Se viene muy gorda amigos, veo a gente muy solvente trabajando a un 30-40% de lo que lo hacian hace 6-7 años. Ya incumplimos proyectos, de hecho este año en todos estamos siendo penalizados por no entregar a tiempo.
> ...



El día a día de Bnp


----------



## ewallpro (28 Jun 2022)

En mi empresa veo una dinámica parecida. Abrí un hilo hace unos días que creo que no tuvo ni respuestas .

Venía a decir que veo que la gente ha perdido el miedo a ser despedido, les da igual, si bien es cierto que el salario medio en mi empresa es muy bajo y la rotación siempre fue alta.

De unos años atrás a hoy, la alta rotación bajo y ahora está volviendo a subir. Pero es que también se está pirando gente de los antiguos que tienen salarios más que decentes. Y alguno se va sin otro trabajo, asqueados y cansados, simplemente queriendo probar una vida distinta. 

No creo que esto se convierta en dinámica, pero si que creo que estoy viendo cosas que antes no veía. Yo mismo, a pesar de gustarme mi puesto actual de trabajo, he perdido todo el miedo a que mi empresa cierre y me eche, o me eche por cualquier motivo. ¿Que me echan? No voy a sufrir, veré el lado positivo: me tienen que dar algo más de lo que corresponde a un salario neto anual, y además 2 años de paro.

Hay que vivir el hoy, mañana ya veremos. Yo me he cansado de vivir ahorrando, preocupándome por el futuro, mientras la mayoría de la sociedad hace lo contrario y encima el gobierno que también hace lo propio, ayuda a los que viven el hoy despilfarrando y castiga a los ahorradores.

Estamos perdiendo el miedo a no tener curro y eso no sé en qué puede derivar.


----------



## Hugault (28 Jun 2022)

Es curioso porque en ciertos niveles la gente si se ha movido. En la crisis del 2008 mi empresa despidió 1/3 de la plantilla y nunca más fuimos tan grandes. Ahora, 2021 /2022 ya se han ido dos compañeros a prados más verdes. La dirección no los ha sustituido pero con la salida del 2o nos han subido el sueldo a todos y miran de reojo porque saben q la gente está quemada y este año no nos sentaremos todos a la mesa en la cena de navidad


----------



## ciudadano cabreado (28 Jun 2022)

Hugault dijo:


> Es curioso porque en ciertos niveles la gente si se ha movido. En la crisis del 2008 mi empresa despidió 1/3 de la plantilla y nunca más fuimos tan grandes. Ahora, 2021 /2022 ya se han ido dos compañeros a prados más verdes. La dirección no los ha sustituido pero con la salida del 2o nos han subido el sueldo a todos y miran de reojo porque saben q la gente está quemada y este año no nos sentaremos todos a la mesa en la cena de navidad



Doy fe, yo también me fui de la mía. Y ahora se preocupan mas del resto.


----------



## Berrón (28 Jun 2022)

wopa dijo:


> El viernes pasado fue un sobrino mío de 23 años a hablar con el jefe.
> 
> - O me subes el sueldo o me piro.
> - Imposible, bla bla bla...
> ...



Si no avisas con 15 días de antelación te quitan un buen pico.


----------



## la_trotona (28 Jun 2022)

Vercingetorix dijo:


> Yo me fui de mi anterior empresa donde cobraba unos 24 k.
> 
> Tenia jornada partida con 2 horas y media perdidas en el medio para coner, así que entraba a las 08:30 y salía a las 19:00.
> 
> ...



Sabia decisión, y si tu empresa es un poco lista, no te suelta ni loco.


----------



## Ringbell (28 Jun 2022)

Jose dijo:


> La generación langosta ha arrasado este país no sólo económicamente sino también psicológicamente.
> 
> Hasta tal punto de que el funcionariado ya es un tratamiento psiquiátrico, al que todo apaleado del sector privado aspira cuando se rinde en la vida.
> 
> ...



A mí me daría vergüenza forzar a hijos y nietos míos a atenderme. Ellos tienen su vida. Yo he tenido todo el tiempo del mundo para ahorrar y contratar a una cuidadora, y tendría libros e internet para distraerme
Incluso menos hoy en día, cuando los langostas ae creen que sufrir innecesariamente te hace hombre, y lo único que están consiguiendo es que los fértiles estén haciéndose menos fértiles porque necesitan estudiar 30 años y ser becario otros 10, luego ya si eso vives la vida a tus 50

Leed sobre Let it Rot en China, movimiento iniciado por jóvenes chinos cansados se que sus langostos sigan acumulando riqueza que no invierten en el futuro


----------



## Típico Catalán Agarrao (28 Jun 2022)

Sueldos de 30-55k no están mal siempre y cuando se hagan 40 horas semanales efectivas. ¿Cuantas hacen realmente muchos de ellos?. A eso añádele la presión que hay en el sector privado. Si no tienes grandes gastos, un puesto de funci en el que cobres 25k es algo que cada vez más consideran que les sale a cuenta.


----------



## max power (28 Jun 2022)

Jose dijo:


> La generación langosta ha arrasado este país no sólo económicamente sino también psicológicamente.
> 
> Hasta tal punto de que el funcionariado ya es un tratamiento psiquiátrico, al que todo apaleado del sector privado aspira cuando se rinde en la vida.
> 
> ...



De acuerdo en todo. Gran aportación.


----------



## Berrón (28 Jun 2022)

Eso de la gran renuncia me suena a nueva consigna a repetir. ¿Renuncias, vale, y vives de...? Parece que aquí lo que se quiere incentivar últimamente es que todos vivamos del Estao como en Cuba. Esto de la gran renuncia huele a rojazo que apesta.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (28 Jun 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> La gente va despertando. Hoy he llevado a hacer la revisión de una de las furgonetas del trabajo a un pequeño servicio oficial y mientras me tomaba un capuchino de máquina en la sala de espera, como está acristalada y se ve todo el taller resulta que había un mecánico nuevo, un chaval muy joven, le metían y sacaban los coches al elevador y estaba haciendo tareas sencillas. Le he preguntado al de recepción con el que tengo confianza (años y años llevando los vehículos de la empresa donde trabajo) y me dice que el chico nuevo era el que vino en practicas de FP este año, que imposible encontrar mecánicos con experiencia por los sueldo que pagan, y que "no han tenido mas remedio que contratar a este chico recién salido del instituto que ni tan siquiera tenía carnet de conducir porque no quiere ir a trabajar ni Dios por lo que paga el jefe."



Es un problema, nosotros no encontramos candidatos (sector IT)... y donde yo trabajo se cobra bien. Si a ésto añadimos que mucha gente ya pasa directamente de la empresa privada y opta a oposiciones, y con la cantidad de oposiciones de todo tipo color y pelaje que hay, la mayoría lo consigue, unido a otros factores como el precio del combustible (ya no sale a cuenta trabajar por poco sueldo), que muchos ya tienen una vivienda pagada (herencia de algún familiar, etc, recordemos que ha habido una mortalidad muy alta estos últimos dos años), y bien porque la alquilan o porque viven en ella ya tienen ingresos y no necesitan un trabajo de modo urgente, pues juntándolo todo, nos encontramos en la situación actual.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (28 Jun 2022)

Jose dijo:


> Para colmo nos han llenado las aulas de los niños de moros y negros ( por cierto, con los que sus nietos no quieren estar).



Para colmo nos han llenado el foro de razistas como tú.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (28 Jun 2022)

Berrón dijo:


> Eso de la gran renuncia me suena a nueva consigna a repetir. ¿Renuncias, vale, y vives de...? Parece que aquí lo que se quiere incentivar últimamente es que todos vivamos del Estao como en Cuba. Esto de la gran renuncia huele a rojazo que apesta.



Parte sí y parte no. Lo comentaba en mi anterior post: si ha fallecido algún familiar en los últimos 3 años (algo que no es raro tras la pandemia), y la familia ha alquilado o vendido el piso, tienen unos ingresos suficientes como para ir tirando durante bastante tiempo.

Evidentemente, o tienes mucho cash, o tienes que cortarte con los gastos, pero diría que la mayoría de la gente valora más su tiempo que su dinero, sobre todo cuando ya se tiene una edad, los años pesan, y cada vez se llevan peor los latigazos del capataz de la galera de turno.


----------



## Orgelmeister (28 Jun 2022)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> En mi empresa contando los días para jubilar a la charo, espero que si hay sustituto pongan un hombre o quizas a nadie porque para lo poco que hace lo hace todo mal y hay que explicarselo dos veces. ¡Qué suerte ha tenido la pava en su vida laboral!



De esas te regalo 10.

Que hijasdeputa.


----------



## Berrón (28 Jun 2022)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Parte sí y parte no. Lo comentaba en mi anterior post: si ha fallecido algún familiar en los últimos 3 años (algo que no es raro tras la pandemia), y la familia ha alquilado o vendido el piso, tienen unos ingresos suficientes como para ir tirando.
> 
> Evidentemente, o tienes mucho cash, o tienes que cortarte con los gastos, pero diría que la mayoría de la gente valora más su tiempo que su dinero, sobre todo cuando ya se tiene una edad, y ya no se llevan bien los latigazos de la galera.



En ese caso sería posible, heredas, alquilas, y con una paga de mierda que te dé el Estao puedes vivir. Ahora bien, si eres una persona normal, con tu piso único y los gastos típicos, ya te digo yo que de renunciar a trabajar tururú. Eso lo podrá hacer un niñato casa papi, pero un tío con un nivel de vida normal es imposible.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (28 Jun 2022)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> Gente con sueldos entre 30 y 55K ( remeros sí, pero no muy mal pagados) yendose de la empresa porque se sacan oposiciones, porque reniegan del trabajo y se van a vivir a pueblos, otros directamente a tocarse los cojones, aún perdiendo el paro porque luego curran 2 o 3 dias en una ett y lo empiezan a cobrar.
> La gente está hasta la polla de todo. Eso sí a charos de 100K no nos quitamos ni una con agua caliente , ni cayetanos, ni sindicalistas intercentros premium.
> Cuando se ha abierto el debate para encontrar las causas, me han dado ganas de decir que no era el dinero per se la causa, sino la injusticia delante del hocico de todos, pero para que iba a decir a mucha gente que el problema son ellos.
> Se viene muy gorda amigos, veo a gente muy solvente trabajando a un 30-40% de lo que lo hacian hace 6-7 años. Ya incumplimos proyectos, de hecho este año en todos estamos siendo penalizados por no entregar a tiempo.
> ...



Lo que sucede (a mí también me sucede) es que cuando ya tienes un saco lleno de años trabajando en el mismo sitio y un puesto de responsabilidad nadie te suele tocar la moral, siempre que respetes el escalafón empresarial, y siempre que respetes las parcelas de los demás de tu mismo rango.

Te acomodas en un sitio, y a pesar de que haya días estresantes (normal, esto es una puta galera privada!) te haces al sitio,y el trabajo se hace bastante cómodo, por eso verás que gente ya relativamente mayor (50 - 60 años) no abandona su puesto de trabajo. Primero porque es una buena fuente de ingresos, segundo, porque no encontraría nada similar en otro lugar y tan bien pagado.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (28 Jun 2022)

Berrón dijo:


> En ese caso sería posible, heredas, alquilas, y con una paga de mierda que te dé el Estao puedes vivir. Ahora bien, si eres una persona normal, con tu piso único y los gastos típicos, ya te digo yo que de renunciar a trabajar tururú. Eso lo podrá hacer un niñato casa papi, pero un tío con un nivel de vida normal es imposible.



Claro... un casapapi de 20 - 30 en la mayoría de los casos va a tener que pasar por la galera, a no ser que viva como un ermitaño. Pero no es lo mismo heredar con 20, que heredar con 50, que ya tienes prácticamente todo hecho.


----------



## Orgelmeister (28 Jun 2022)

Berrón dijo:


> Eso de la gran renuncia me suena a nueva consigna a repetir. ¿Renuncias, vale, y vives de...? Parece que aquí lo que se quiere incentivar últimamente es que todos vivamos del Estao como en Cuba. Esto de la gran renuncia huele a rojazo que apesta.



Cuando un concepto sale 24/7 en prensa y medios, ya sabes que no es noticia sino consigna.


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (28 Jun 2022)

Yo francamente no lo veo en mi entorno: la gente anda pilladísima con cipotecas, son unos manirrotos a 2 nóminas de la indigencia o cosas por el estilo, no están como para hacer el gamba.

Lo que sí veo es que los que podrían ser más "ambiciosos" no se rompen el coco y van a puestos lo más tranquilos y estables posible, aunque cobren salarios reguleros y no tengan perspectivas de "crecer profesionalmente" y esas mierdas.


----------



## Jose (28 Jun 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Para colmo nos han llenado el foro de razistas como tú.



Quédate con el mensaje principal, eso es sólo un matiz. 

Me importa tres cojones que me llames racista y que seas un acomplejado con baja autoestima incapaz de ver la realidad. 

moros y negros degradan todo a lo que se acercan . Barrios, colegios, servicios sociales, sanidad e incluso personas. 

Cuando una familia de musulmanes llega a un edificio. Todo el que puede se marcha del barrio. Cuando una clase de niños se satura de inmigrantes, los padres piden un cambio o tratan de llevarlos a otro colegio. Cuando una consulta médica se llena de inmigrantes la gente te pregunta si tienes privada. 


No aportan nada. Sólo ocasionan gastos y generan problemas de seguridad y convivencia. Esto es algo que sabe hasta el más tonto. 

No vengas con historias, que esto ya está más que superado. 

En el mensaje lo que trato de decirte de manera sutil es que la generación langosta ha preferido sacrificar la educación de sus nietos y la seguridad de sus hijos con la promesa (sólo promesa) de poder mantener sus inviables pensiones y su ritmo de vida . Pretendiendo obtener unos rendimientos por sus propiedades, que dejan atrás la usura. Han conseguido que no nazcan ni niños y les importa un pimiento, porque se traen el reemplazo de África si hace falta. 

Trayendo pagapesiones del tercer mundo. Que de momento lo único que hacen es vivir de prestaciones y ayudas sociales. Siendo otro lastre más para los que trabajamos. 

Y que la generación langosta es capaz de sacrificar a toda una sociedad cohesionada ( la de sus propios hijos y nietos) sólo por el anhelo temporal de tener 14 injustificables pagas al año y unos rendimientos estratosféricos por sus propiedades. 


Aunque dure un suspiro y sea algo envenenado para los que quedan. 

Todo porque por la televisión les han prometido que esta inmigración tercermundista va a pagar sus pensiones. 

Saludos,


----------



## tracrium (28 Jun 2022)

Es el social-comunismo. Todo el mundo cobra más o menos lo mismo independientemente de su esfuerzo y responsabilidad. Pues que saquen el trabajo las charos y los sindicalistas. A tomar por culo.


----------



## Berrón (28 Jun 2022)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Claro... un casapapi de 20 - 30 en la mayoría de los casos va a tener que pasar por la galera, a no ser que viva como un ermitaño. Pero no es lo mismo heredar con 20, que heredar con 50, que ya tienes prácticamente todo hecho.



Muchos casa papi de 20, 30 y hasta 40 van acumulando trabajos de pocos meses por que en la mayoría de los casos no aguantan una mierda por que saben que detrás tienen a papá y mamá. Vaguean en el tajo, son piantes, y van buscando que los echen por que están acostumbrados al sofá y a que la mami les haga de chacha, y no se adaptan a madrugar y currar, y si ven que no los echan ya se piran ellos. Estoy harto de verlo. Un tío hecho y derecho con unos gastos ineludibles, solo se va de un trabajo cuando tiene otro ya en vista, por que sabe que con la limosna del Estao te mueres de asco.


----------



## Berrón (28 Jun 2022)

Jose dijo:


> Quédate con el mensaje principal, eso es sólo un matiz.
> 
> Me importa tres cojones que me llames racista y que seas un acomplejado con baja autoestima incapaz de ver la realidad.
> 
> ...



Otra vez culpando sólo a los viejos... ¿Y tú? ¿Que has hecho tú para luchar contra la moronegrada, ah?


----------



## Sunwukung (28 Jun 2022)

Jose dijo:


> Quédate con el mensaje principal, eso es sólo un matiz.
> 
> Me importa tres cojones que me llames racista y que seas un acomplejado con baja autoestima incapaz de ver la realidad.
> 
> ...



A los inmigrantes los iban a traer sí o sí y no preguntaron a nadie. 

La gente es subnornal profunda, covidiotas y todo lo que quieras, pero han hecho todo a escondidas y solo lo hubiera parado una buena ronda de guillotinas.


----------



## Jose (28 Jun 2022)

Berrón dijo:


> Otra vez culpando sólo a los viejos... ¿Y tú? ¿Que has hecho tú para luchar contra la moronegrada, ah?



Pagar para alejarme de ella.

Yo tengo claro que a mí no me van a pagar las pensiones ni los quiero cerca de mis hijos. 

Saludos.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (28 Jun 2022)

Jose dijo:


> La generación langosta ha arrasado este país no sólo económicamente sino también psicológicamente.
> 
> Hasta tal punto de que el funcionariado ya es un tratamiento psiquiátrico, al que todo apaleado del sector privado aspira cuando se rinde en la vida.
> 
> ...



Esto hay que enmarcarlo


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (28 Jun 2022)

HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L dijo:


> Yo francamente no lo veo en mi entorno: la gente anda pilladísima con cipotecas, son unos manirrotos a 2 nóminas de la indigencia o cosas por el estilo, no están como para hacer el gamba.
> 
> Lo que sí veo es que los que podrían ser más "ambiciosos" no se rompen el coco y van a puestos lo más tranquilos y estables posible, aunque cobren salarios reguleros y no tengan perspectivas de "crecer profesionalmente" y esas mierdas.



Yo también tengo esa percepción. Luego está la versión "B" del mismo asunto, que es esto mismo, pero con un familiar boomer o langosto echando una mano en materia económica... como ya se ha mencionado por ahí... hecho que permite mantener un nivel de vida notorio en algunos casos.


----------



## pacomer (28 Jun 2022)

Efecto bola nieve-mierda:
los que renuncian suelen ser los mejores hasta los cohoneh de la hiperexplotación y salarios mediocres. Lo cual jode a los que se quedan que siguen cobrando la misma mierda (inflacionada encima) pero ven como su carga de trabajo aumenta a lo bestia. Lo cual les arrastran y a su vez renuncian. Al final se queda la morralla charil y langostera en las empresas.

En las cárnicas ya está pasando. Hasta los padefos picateclas se huelen la estafa y desertan del teclado.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (28 Jun 2022)

Jose dijo:


> Me importa tres cojones que me llames racista y que seas un acomplejado con baja autoestima incapaz de ver la realidad.
> 
> moros y negros degradan todo a lo que se acercan . Barrios, colegios, servicios sociales, sanidad e incluso personas.
> 
> ...



Mentira podrida.


----------



## Berrón (28 Jun 2022)

Jose dijo:


> Pagar para alejarme de ella.
> 
> Yo tengo claro que a mí no me van a pagar las pensiones ni los quiero cerca de mis hijos.
> 
> Saludos.



Osea, huir de ella, vamos que no has hecho nada por combatirla y luego pides a los viejos que la combatan por ti. La invasión es un asunto de Estado en toda Europa, está fomentada por la oligarquía financiera internacional, pero tú culpas a los viejos de algo que no tienen ni siquiera capacidad de combatir, mientras los jóvenes no se manifiestan, ni luchan así les pisen el cuello.


----------



## themax (28 Jun 2022)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> aún perdiendo el paro porque luego curran 2 o 3 dias en una ett y lo empiezan a cobrar.



Falso


----------



## Jose (28 Jun 2022)

Berrón dijo:


> Osea, huir de ella, vamos que no has hecho nada por combatirla y luego pides a los viejos que la combatan por ti. La invasión es un asunto de Estado en toda Europa, está fomentada por la oligarquía financiera internacional, pero tú culpas a los viejos de algo que no tienen ni siquiera capacidad de combatir, mientras los jóvenes no se manifiestan, ni luchan así les pisen el cuello.



No se si sabes que Rusia es una oligarquía?... 
Pues bien ... 

España es una viejunocracia. ( Gerontocracia) 

Y todas las decisiones que se toman en este país de viejos es para favorecer los intereses de esos 10 millones de personas. 

Os leo a la noche que tengo faena. 

Saludos,


----------



## LionelMemphis (28 Jun 2022)

Pues yo en mi multinacional (IT) no estoy notando eso más bien al contrario. Y eso que el cliente/s final son de las entidades bancarias más grandes en la actualidad por lo que se entiende que son clientes estables y solventes. Hoy mismo han largado a un colega mío que llevaba en la empresa no demasiado tiempo y en general se están deshaciendo de los externos que entraron hace relativamente poco tiempo y no es por falta de aptitudes que la verdad son gente operativa sino porque no entran el mismo número de proyectos que hará 2 años. Hace como un año que no entra nadie nuevo


----------



## Gorrino (28 Jun 2022)

Yo estoy trabajando parcialmente a mi capacidad. Ante la perspectiva de emigrar a Suiza/Islandia/Noruega he recuperado las ganas de trabajar y hacer dinero. Yo creo que la causa de la gran renuncia en España es la imposibilidad de construir nada con los sueldos de mierda que pagan.


----------



## Berrón (28 Jun 2022)

Jose dijo:


> No se si sabes que Rusia es una oligarquía?...
> Pues bien ...
> 
> España es una viejunocracia.
> ...



Claro amego, ya luego si eso, cuando tengas tiempo nos cuentas que has hecho tú para combatir la moronegrada


----------



## Harald (28 Jun 2022)

A ti te afecta todo. Haz yoga.


----------



## vienedelejos (28 Jun 2022)

Miremos una pirámide demográfica y comprobaremos que -ya estamos ahí, pero irá a más en los próximos años- la mayor parte de la fuerza de trabajo en España no van a ser precisamente jovenzuelos imberbes, sino los últimos baby-boomers y toda la marea humana de la generación X, que ya andamos camino de los 50 y con muchos tiros pegados. No es lo mismo lidiar con semejante contingente humano (ya sea por hastío vital o por haber logrado un 'mindset' blindado ante gilipolleces varias) que con los chavales recién salidos de institutos y universidades, que no saben ni por donde les vienen las ostias.


----------



## Economista_paco (28 Jun 2022)

El origen de todos los problemas es el Estado, vía creación de inflación, vía tamaño desmesurado que requiere de una presión fiscal muy alta. La ecuación esfuerzo-recompensa se rompió en 2008, y muchos están empezando a abrir los ojos ahora, cuando por primera vez empiezan a notar que son pobres con trabajo debido a la inflación. 

Mientras el peor gobierno de la historia en el peor momento desincentiva el trabajo en el sector privado y convoca la mayor OEP de la historia. No tiene ni pies ni cabeza, quien va a trabajar, ni dios.


----------



## Javito Putero (28 Jun 2022)

Berrón dijo:


> Osea, huir de ella, vamos que no has hecho nada por combatirla y luego pides a los viejos que la combatan por ti. La invasión es un asunto de Estado en toda Europa, está fomentada por la oligarquía financiera internacional, pero tú culpas a los viejos de algo que no tienen ni siquiera capacidad de combatir, mientras los jóvenes no se manifiestan, ni luchan así les pisen el cuello.



Pero es que los viejos la han aplaudido con las orejas, encima.


----------



## Javito Putero (28 Jun 2022)

Berrón dijo:


> Claro amego, ya luego si eso, cuando tengas tiempo nos cuentas que has hecho tú para combatir la moronegrada



No se, que lo hagan ellos que son los que mandan, yo bastante tengo con sobrevivir.


----------



## Javito Putero (28 Jun 2022)

Berrón dijo:


> Muchos casa papi de 20, 30 y hasta 40 van acumulando trabajos de pocos meses por que en la mayoría de los casos no aguantan una mierda por que saben que detrás tienen a papá y mamá. Vaguean en el tajo, son piantes, y van buscando que los echen por que están acostumbrados al sofá y a que la mami les haga de chacha, y no se adaptan a madrugar y currar, y si ven que no los echan ya se piran ellos. Estoy harto de verlo. Un tío hecho y derecho con unos gastos ineludibles, solo se va de un trabajo cuando tiene otro ya en vista, por que sabe que con la limosna del Estao te mueres de asco.



uy son piantes, como te molesta que la gente rechiste, me caguen la mar.

menudo hijo de la gran ... palmera con picudo rojo.


----------



## Berrón (28 Jun 2022)

Javito Putero dijo:


> Pero es que los viejos la han aplaudido con las orejas, encima.



Y los jóvenes, la mayoría manginas con el cerebro lavado por el antirracismo, el "puentes, no muros", el "volem acollir", y eso por no hablar del zorrerío de las jóvenes con los inmigróides. Menos echar la culpa a los demás y más cojones es lo que hace falta, que son los jóvenes en cualquier sociedad sana los que tienen que pelear y no quedarse en casa quejándose y culpando de su falta de testosterona a los abuelos derroidos.


----------



## Berrón (28 Jun 2022)

Javito Putero dijo:


> uy son piantes, como te molesta que la gente rechiste, me caguen la mar.
> 
> menudo hijo de la gran ... palmera con picudo rojo.



Vagos y piantes, sí. Cuanto más vago, más piante. Si te has dado por aludido ya sabemos que eres uno de ellos, y te lo dice un tío que la inmensa mayoría de su vida laboral ha sido en nómina, así que no me cuentes de que va la vaina que ya me conozco el percal.


----------



## Berrón (28 Jun 2022)

Javito Putero dijo:


> No se, que lo hagan ellos que son los que mandan, yo bastante tengo con sobrevivir.



Lo mismo piensan los viejos


----------



## Javito Putero (28 Jun 2022)

lo que pasa es que hoy en día no se gana pasta por cuenta ajena de ninguna de las maneras.

se paga mierda, pos te doy ...


----------



## Javito Putero (28 Jun 2022)

Berrón dijo:


> Vagos y piantes, sí. Cuanto más vago, más piante. Si te has dado por aludido ya sabemos que eres uno de ellos, y te lo dice un tío que la inmensa mayoría de su vida laboral ha sido en nómina, así que no me cuentes de que va la vaina que ya me conozco el percal.



que si que si, que a mi no me tienes que explicar nada del mundo laboral ... a mi edad me vas a contar cuentos de hadas.

vete a la puerta de la universidad si eso, a decir chorradas.


----------



## Máximo Décimo Hispanio (28 Jun 2022)

vienedelejos dijo:


> Miremos una pirámide demográfica y comprobaremos que -ya estamos ahí pero irá a más en los próximos años- la mayor parte de la fuerza de trabajo en España no van a ser precisamente jovenzuelos imberbes, sino los últimos baby-boomers y toda la marea humana de la generación X, que ya andamos camino de los 50 y con muchos tiros pegados ya. No es lo mismo lidiar con semejante contigente humano (ya sea por hastío vital o por haber logrado un 'mindset' blindado ante gilipolleces varias) que con los chavales recién salidos de institutos y universidades, que no saben ni por donde les vienen las ostias.



me pasa eso, sobrevivir no es complejo, exclavizarse ni de coña por cuencos de arroz


----------



## mapachën (28 Jun 2022)

Berrón dijo:


> Osea, huir de ella, vamos que no has hecho nada por combatirla y luego pides a los viejos que la combatan por ti. La invasión es un asunto de Estado en toda Europa, está fomentada por la oligarquía financiera internacional, pero tú culpas a los viejos de algo que no tienen ni siquiera capacidad de combatir, mientras los jóvenes no se manifiestan, ni luchan así les pisen el cuello.



Es que si lucha contra ella está en la cárcel, lumbreras… y si te descuidas se lleva par de yoyas por NPCs varios.


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (28 Jun 2022)

Berrón dijo:


> Y los jóvenes, la mayoría manginas con el cerebro lavado por el antirracismo, el "puentes, no muros", el "volem acollir", y eso por no hablar del zorrerío de las jóvenes con los inmigróides. Menos echar la culpa a los demás y más cojones es lo que hace falta, que son los jóvenes en cualquier sociedad sana los que tienen que pelear y no quedarse en casa quejándose y culpando de su falta de testosterona a los abuelos derroidos.



Jóvenes que han sido educados en esa mierda por sus LANGOSTOS


La diferencia es que los langostos fueron educados en el franquismo y eligieron la basura.

Pequeña diferencia


----------



## Berrón (28 Jun 2022)

Javito Putero dijo:


> que si que si, que a mi no me tienes que explicar nada del mundo laboral ... a mi edad me vas a contar cuentos de hadas.
> 
> vete a la puerta de la universidad si eso, a decir chorradas.



Tú ya has demostrado con tus comentarios que no tienes ni oficio ni beneficio. Yo no he pisado la universidad en mi vida Úlio


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (28 Jun 2022)

Javito Putero dijo:


> que si que si, que a mi no me tienes que explicar nada del mundo laboral ... a mi edad me vas a contar cuentos de hadas.
> 
> vete a la puerta de la universidad si eso, a decir chorradas.



Estos hijosdeputa se merecen todas las enfermedades del mundo.


@Berrón HIJODEPUTA


----------



## Paddy McAloon (28 Jun 2022)

Jose dijo:


> Yo tengo claro que a mí no me van a pagar las pensiones ni los quiero cerca de mis hijos.



¿Votas a Vox?


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (28 Jun 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> ¿Votas a Vox?



Daputi, cortate con tu multi.


Último aviso


----------



## Berrón (28 Jun 2022)

mapachën dijo:


> Es que si lucha contra ella está en la cárcel, lumbreras… y si te descuidas se lleva par de yoyas por NPCs varios.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk



¿En la cárcel por reivindicar tus derechos y manifestarte? Cuéntame más...


----------



## Javito Putero (28 Jun 2022)

Berrón dijo:


> Vagos y piantes, sí. Cuanto más vago, más piante. Si te has dado por aludido ya sabemos que eres uno de ellos, y te lo dice un tío que la inmensa mayoría de su vida laboral ha sido en nómina, así que no me cuentes de que va la vaina que ya me conozco el percal.



y si no es PIANTE que pasa, eh, que pasa. que pasa si no es PIANTE. a ver que VENTAJAS da no PIAR, MAMONAZO.

ola tonto, haz el trabajo de mari loli, que tiene 10 años menos que tu, pero le pica el chocho y no quiere trabajar.

ola tonto, haz de trabajo de juan alfredo, que tiene 30 años mas que tu, y pasa de arrastrase por dos duros. tu si, eh, un dos un dos.

ola tonto, bueno hemos sido un HEQUIPO, pero acaba vuestro contrato y VAIS TODOS A LA POOOOOOOOTA CALLE y ENTRAN OTROS.


----------



## Cathar (28 Jun 2022)

Jose dijo:


> La generación langosta ha arrasado este país no sólo económicamente sino también psicológicamente.
> 
> Hasta tal punto de que el funcionariado ya es un tratamiento psiquiátrico, al que todo apaleado del sector privado aspira cuando se rinde en la vida.
> 
> ...



Mejor imposible.
Relato del abismo en que vivimos.


Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Berrón (28 Jun 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Estos hijosdeputa se merecen todas las enfermedades del mundo.
> 
> 
> @Berrón HIJODEPUTA



Vago de mierda... Ve a chuparle la polla a Farsánchez a ver si te da una paguita, maricón.


----------



## Javito Putero (28 Jun 2022)

Berrón dijo:


> Lo mismo piensan los viejos



ellos no se dedican a sobrevivir, payasote.


----------



## grom (28 Jun 2022)

Jose dijo:


> La generación langosta ha arrasado este país no sólo económicamente sino también psicológicamente.
> 
> Hasta tal punto de que el funcionariado ya es un tratamiento psiquiátrico, al que todo apaleado del sector privado aspira cuando se rinde en la vida.
> 
> ...



+1000


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (28 Jun 2022)

Berrón dijo:


> Vago de mierda... Ve a chuparle la polla a Farsánchez a ver si te da una paguita, maricón.



En ello estamos! Palillero bocsero hijodeputa









PSOE - A tomar por culo, voy a votar a Perro Antonio en las próximas elecciones


Si si, lo que habéis oído, mi próximo voto de votontazo va a Pedro Antonio, esté en el partido que esté, expongo mis motivos: -1- Basura langosta que está disfrutando pensiones mayores que los salarios de la juventud formada -2- Basura kakunada y fanática de experimentos génicos -3- Basura...




www.burbuja.info








Solo espero que Sánchez viva lo suficiente como para arruinaros a todos.


----------



## Berrón (28 Jun 2022)

P


Javito Putero dijo:


> y si no es PIANTE que pasa, eh, que pasa. que pasa si no es PIANTE. a ver que VENTAJAS da no PIAR, MAMONAZO.
> 
> ola tonto, haz el trabajo de mari loli, que tiene 10 años menos que tu, pero le pica el chocho y no quiere trabajar.
> 
> ...



Para piar primero tienes que hacerte de valer y no empezar a piar cuando llevas un mes currando, que es lo que hacéis los vagos encoñáos por mamá. Yo he piado por aumentos de sueldo y los he conseguido, pero por que tengo un oficio y si me voy la empresa pierde más que yo, que al mes estoy trabajando en otra. Si no vales ni para tomar por el culo no sé qué coño vas a piar.


----------



## Malostiemposparalalirika (28 Jun 2022)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> Gente con sueldos entre 30 y 55K ( remeros sí, pero no muy mal pagados) yendose de la empresa porque se sacan oposiciones, porque reniegan del trabajo y se van a vivir a pueblos, otros directamente a tocarse los cojones, aún perdiendo el paro porque luego curran 2 o 3 dias en una ett y lo empiezan a cobrar.
> La gente está hasta la polla de todo. Eso sí a charos de 100K no nos quitamos ni una con agua caliente , ni cayetanos, ni sindicalistas intercentros premium.
> Cuando se ha abierto el debate para encontrar las causas, me han dado ganas de decir que no era el dinero per se la causa, sino la injusticia delante del hocico de todos, pero para que iba a decir a mucha gente que el problema son ellos.
> Se viene muy gorda amigos, veo a gente muy solvente trabajando a un 30-40% de lo que lo hacian hace 6-7 años. Ya incumplimos proyectos, de hecho este año en todos estamos siendo penalizados por no entregar a tiempo.
> ...



tu, como en los killing fields de Pol Pot, si te preguntan si hablas idiomas.....nunca levantes la mano!


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (28 Jun 2022)

Cada golpe extra de remo que das se va en un 90% a: langostos,funcivagos,paguiteros,moronegros,lgbti,femilocas,impuestos, inflacion,alquileres disparatados etc. y para al final probablemente no tener ni pension ni nada.

Normal que los que reman mas fuerte esten hasta los cojones, los que siguen "remando" son los powerpointistas porque no estan remando de verdad.

Soltar el remo es la decision mas logica en Hezpain( el que pueda hacerlo ), pero la derroicion vital va a seguir ahi. Yo no entiendo como la gente no hace la maleta en masa mientras le entrega el remo al pagapensiones de turno.


----------



## Javito Putero (28 Jun 2022)

Javito Putero dijo:


> y si no es PIANTE que pasa, eh, que pasa. que pasa si no es PIANTE. a ver que VENTAJAS da no PIAR, MAMONAZO.
> 
> ola tonto, haz el trabajo de mari loli, que tiene 10 años menos que tu, pero le pica el chocho y no quiere trabajar.
> 
> ...



orale por que no hace mi trabajo john wilson o mamadu, mamadu no es muy currante.

uy no, que esto es muy complicado, mejor que mamadu no.

MEJOR LO HACES TU, Y POR QUATTRO CHAVOS MAL CONTAOS.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (28 Jun 2022)

Lo que está pasando es que se está dando una conjunción de varios factores:

- Cada vez se tienen menos hijos, por lo que las herencias no se reparten, o se reparten entre menos (tocando a más).
- Aumento enorme de plazas de oposición de todo tipo, color y pelaje.
- Se huye del látigo y de las condiciones de la empresa privada (sobre todo los jóvenes, que optan por la vía de la oposición: por lo general, ellos valoran mucho más su tiempo libre y el que pueden pasar fuera de la oficina que la gente de 40-50 años).
- Con la pandemia, hemos aprendido a valorar más el tiempo, y no tanto el dinero.
- Aumento de ayudas públicas de todo tipo

Por supuesto, como bien dices, a quien se le presenta la oportunidad de salir de la "carrera de la rata" y no está contento con su empleo, pues la aprovecha, pero eso siempre ha sido así.


----------



## Berrón (28 Jun 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> En ello estamos! Palillero bocsero hijodeputa
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Palillero dice...  currante con un oficio y al que el jefe ni le tose, pero para eso hay que valer y haber trabajado mucho antes y hacerte casi imprescindible en el curro. Pero que coño vas a saber tu de eso, paguitero.


----------



## sociedadponzi (28 Jun 2022)




----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (28 Jun 2022)

Berrón dijo:


> Palillero dice...  currante con un oficio y al que el jefe ni le tose, pero para eso hay que valer y haber trabajado mucho antes y hacerte casi imprescindible en el curro. Pero que coño vas a saber tu de eso, paguitero.



Cobro más que tú, palillero. Ya me conozco a los langostos como tú cuando entre a trabajar en el banco y en la crisis del 2008 me los folle a todos, papafrita.

La diferencia entre mis cuarenta años y tu, basura, es que yo no soy un hijodelagranputa. Pero, quién siembra vientos, recoge tempestades y espero que el perro de la Moncloa os destroce


----------



## HaCHa (28 Jun 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> con dos cojones..siguiente!



Eso mismo hizo un jefe mío.
Y no hubo siguiente digno ni por un 40% más. Le tocó desmantelar una oficina y retirar líneas de producto enteras.

Se ha desmotivado y desincentivado a sectores enteros, hasta el extremo de que ya no resultan viables. El restaura que nos hacía el menú a nosotros, el de enfrente del tajo, ha ido subiendo sueldos hasta dar con el personal que necesitaba y va y resulta que ya casi ha doblado las nóminas de los camareros. No queréis saber cómo se ha puesto de caro el menú.

Es el mercado, amigo. Ahora os lo vais a comer con patatas y pus.


----------



## Berrón (28 Jun 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Cobro más que tú, palillero. Ya me conozco a los langostos como tú cuando entre a trabajar en el banco y en la crisis del 2008 me los folle a todos, papafrita.
> 
> La diferencia entre mis cuarenta años y tu, basura, es que yo no soy un hijodelagranputa. Pero, quién siembra vientos, recoge tempestades y espero que el perro de la Moncloa os destroce



"langosto" "palillero"...  y me lo dice un fulano que se marca invents de trabajar en un banco! Jajajaja te refieres al banco del parque donde te los follastes a todos? Anda vete a cagar, niñato enmadrao, que das asco-pena.


----------



## grom (28 Jun 2022)

Iuris Tantum dijo:


> Anécdotas personales y casos aislados.
> 
> Los datos macroeconómicos de empleo no indica que la gente haya "renunciado" a currar, sino todo lo contrario: mucho bobo se hace falso autónomo para trabajar en régimen de dependencia de otras empresas, y sin problema.
> 
> La gran renuncia es un sueño bonito de consolación.



En serio?

Que todo el puto país quiera ser funcionario no te parece una renuncia absoluta?


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (28 Jun 2022)

Berrón dijo:


> "langosto" "palillero"...  y me lo dice un fulano que se marca invents de trabajar en un banco! Jajajaja te refieres al banco del parque donde te los follastes a todos? Anda vete a cagar, niñato enmadrao, que das asco-pena.



......

Nivel berron el sufnormal. Nada más que decir.


----------



## Berrón (28 Jun 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> ......
> 
> Nivel berron el sufnormal. Nada más que decir.



Lorenzo, nuestro banquero engominao de Burbuja  namás quicir


----------



## ciudadano cabreado (28 Jun 2022)

Berrón dijo:


> Otra vez culpando sólo a los viejos... ¿Y tú? ¿Que has hecho tú para luchar contra la moronegrada, ah?



Poco se puede hacer... Si la democracia es el gobierno de la mayoría. En España es mayoría la langostada


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (28 Jun 2022)

Berrón dijo:


> Lorenzo, nuestro banquero engominao de Burbuja  namás quicir



Te lo demuestro putilla? Yo pongo lo ingresado este mes y tu pones lo tuyo ok?

Lo vemos? Sin pagas extras ni pollas.

Te atreves putita?


----------



## grom (28 Jun 2022)

Berrón dijo:


> Eso de la gran renuncia me suena a nueva consigna a repetir. ¿Renuncias, vale, y vives de...? Parece que aquí lo que se quiere incentivar últimamente es que todos vivamos del Estao como en Cuba. Esto de la gran renuncia huele a rojazo que apesta.



Tienes razon, pero el movimiento esta ahi. Da igual como lo racionalice cada uno, da igual que uno piense "no voy a dar mi vida para enriquecer al empresario burgues" y otro piense "no quiero pagar impuestos para mantener feministas".

Se está empleando la mayor parte del presupuesto publico (y deuda!) en pagar a gente que no trabaja, da igual desde que punto de vista se mire. La marea baja y bajan todos los barcos


----------



## aventurero artritico (28 Jun 2022)

si dejas el curro tienes que trabajar 3 meses no 2 días

y eso si el sepe no husmea y te dice que lo has planificado demasiado bien.


----------



## Berrón (28 Jun 2022)

ciudadano cabreado dijo:


> Poco se puede hacer... Si la democracia es el gobierno de la mayoría. En España es mayoría la langostada



Pero si la mayoría de la juventud tiene el seso licuado con el antirracismo, el "puentes, no muros" y el volem acollir, que me estás contando arradio? Por que en vez de echar la culpa a los viejos no salís a luchar por vuestros derechos como ha hecho toda la puta vida la juventud? Joder, lo vuestro ya clama al cielo, seríais capaces de patear a vuestros abuelos mientras los políticos se cagan de la risa.


----------



## Jackblack (28 Jun 2022)

Svl dijo:


> No veo que las grandes empresas estén contratando con alegría. Siguen pidiendo cinco años de experiencia a perfiles Junior y burradas así.
> 
> Si de verdad hubiera una gran renuncia en ese tipo de empresas lo notarían hasta los recién licenciados.



Exacto un tío q habla de l gran renuncia en este país con más de un 30% de paro real...es un borrego adoctrinado que forma parte del problema.


----------



## Berrón (28 Jun 2022)

grom dijo:


> Tienes razon, pero el movimiento esta ahi. Da igual como lo racionalice cada uno, da igual que uno piense "no voy a dar mi vida para enriquecer al empresario burgues" y otro piense "no quiero pagar impuestos para mantener feministas".
> 
> Se está empleando la mayor parte del presupuesto publico (y deuda!) en pagar a gente que no trabaja, da igual desde que punto de vista se mire. La marea baja y bajan todos los barcos



Yo no veo semejante movimiento, solo veo consignas de "el gran renuncio" en Burbuja y en redes sociales, y ya sabemos quien fomenta estas consignas que se hacen virales en dos días


----------



## Berrón (28 Jun 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Te lo demuestro putilla? Yo pongo lo ingresado este mes y tu pones lo tuyo ok?
> 
> Lo vemos? Sin pagas extras ni pollas.
> 
> Te atreves putita?



Venga, sube tu nómina del banco en el que trabajas.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (28 Jun 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Daputi, cortate con tu multi.



No soy multi de nadie, facha de mierda.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (28 Jun 2022)

Berrón dijo:


> Venga, sube tu nómina del banco en el que trabajas.



Venga zampapollas, te pongo el ingreso bancario del viernes, nómina ordinaria, luego pones tú la tuya ok?


----------



## Berrón (28 Jun 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Venga zampapollas, te pongo el ingreso bancario del viernes, nómina ordinaria, luego pones tú la tuya ok?



Si, la del banco en el que dices que trabajas, no la nómina que te ingresan en el banco, vamos.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (28 Jun 2022)

Jackblack dijo:


> Exacto un tío q habla de l gran renuncia en este país con más de un 30% de paro real...es un borrego adoctrinado que forma parte del problema.



Pongo un artículo que he leído al respecto, y efectivamente: las altas tasas de *paro real* (entre otros factores) hacen que la gran renuncia no termine de cuajar aquí en España, al menos de forma mayoritaria:









¿Sabes qué es la Gran Renuncia?


El fenómeno de la Gran Renuncia podría ser un indicativo de un nuevo enfoque del concepto de trabajo: ¿nos hemos cansado de vivir para trabajar?



www.publico.es






TRABAJO/AMBIENTE LABORAL/BÚSQUEDA DE EMPLEO

*¿Sabes qué es la Gran Renuncia?*

El fenómeno de la Gran Renuncia podría desbordar la situación coyuntural derivada de la pandemia de COVID-19 convirtiéndose en el indicativo de un nuevo enfoque del concepto de trabajo: ¿nos hemos cansado de vivir para trabajar?
por David Rubio

22/04/202203/05/2022

Casi 50 millones de trabajadores estadounidenses renunciaron a sus empleos en 2021, una cifra nunca vista en lo que llevamos de siglo XXI. Este fenómeno conocido como la Gran Renuncia podría tratarse de *algo más que una situación coyuntural derivada de la pandemia de covid-19* convirtiéndose en el indicativo de un nuevo enfoque del concepto de trabajo: ¿nos hemos cansado de vivir para trabajar?

*La Gran Renuncia, ¿el fin de la lealtad laboral? *





¿Qué es la Gran Renuncia? Fuente: Depositphotos
Durante una entrevista con _Bloomberg_ en mayo de 2021, Anthony Klotz, Doctor en Filosofía y profesor de la Universidad Texas A&M, acuñó el término *‘Great Resignation’* para designar un fenómeno que estaba empezando a sacudir el mercado laboral estadounidense: millones de personas despidiéndose de sus trabajos en un momento en el que la pandemia de covid-19 *parecía cambiar las reglas del juego*.

Las estrictas medidas de confinamiento junto con las restricciones a la movilidad *obligaron a las empresas a buscar nuevas fórmulas para mantener la productividad* sin poner en riesgo la seguridad de los empleados.

Aunque en países como Estados Unidos el teletrabajo ya estaba más consolidado, la pandemia aceleró este modelo laboral lo que provocó un cambio en el enfoque para muchos empleados que *comenzaron a recelar de sus ‘anteriores’ trabajos*. Tal vez el esfuerzo de pelear diariamente en un empleo poco estimulante no mereciese tanto la pena. *¿Y si renuncio?*

Esta pregunta que se hicieron millones de estadounidenses durante 2021 ha cruzado el charco para provocar las dudas de empleados del *Reino Unido* o de *Italia*, países que también han observado altas tasas de renuncia entre sus trabajadores hasta el punto de que algunos expertos consideran que estamos ante el fin de esa suerte de lealtad laboral que ata a los empleados a sus empresas durante toda una vida: *“la lealtad al trabajo es cosa del pasado”*, afirma Victoria Short, CEO de Randstad UK.

*8 causas para explicar la Gran Renuncia *






¿Qué es la Gran Renuncia? Fuente: Unsplash

Casi un año después de que Klotz acuñase el término del que todo el mundo habla en el mercado laboral del mundo occidental, la Gran Renuncia sigue de actualidad y ya tenemos una mejor perspectiva de un fenómeno que, no obstante, *sigue despertando cierta incertidumbre antes sus posibles consecuencias a largo plazo*. Entender las causas de esta Gran Renuncia ayudará a anticipar soluciones y estrategias para mejorar las condiciones laborales de los empleados.

*Conciliación familiar imposible *

Las medidas diseñadas por empresas y organizaciones públicas para facilitar la conciliación entre el empleo y la familia se han mostrado insuficientes *generando una creciente frustración entre los empleados*, especialmente entre las mujeres trabajadoras que asisten indignadas a un panorama laboral que, en líneas generales, impide que el progreso laboral integre también las responsabilidades familiares.

*Flexibilidad insuficiente *

Es una de las palabras de moda en la cultura del trabajo y, pese a ciertos avances como consecuencia de la consolidación del teletrabajo, estos aún se muestran frágiles para numerosos empleados a los que *se les cercena su autonomía laboral en pos del mantenimiento de un horario laboral tradicional* que, en buena parte de los casos, genera más desafección y abulia que productividad.

*Problemas de salud mental *

La pandemia y las feroces restricciones derivadas de ella, algunas de las mismas todavía sin fiscalizar, han sido devastadoras para muchos trabajadores que se han visto en el centro de *una tormenta perfecta de ansiedad, incertidumbre, miedo y frustración*, además de acelerar cambios en la forma de trabajo para los que muchos de ellos no estaban suficientemente preparados.

Una de las consecuencias de esta situación es que *un porcentaje cada vez más elevado de trabajadores alegan problemas de salud mental *para pedir la baja o renunciar a sus trabajos.

*Bajos salarios *

Pocos trabajadores consideran su *salario adecuadamente equiparado a su rendimiento*, incluso aquellos que pasan buen parte de su horario laboral reflexionando sobre lo poco que ganan.

De cualquier forma, también es un hecho que las consecuencias económicas de la pandemia, *a las que hay que sumar los conflictos energéticos y geoestratégicos*, junto a la creciente inflación, han provocado que el coste de la vida se aleje cada vez más de los salarios. La Gran Renuncia es, en este caso, un eufemismo de lo que podría suceder a medio plazo si no se diseñan soluciones a este *indecente desequilibrio entre salarios y coste de la vida*.

*Ayudas públicas *

Otra de las razones esgrimidas para explicar la Gran Renuncia está en las ayudas y prestaciones por desempleo que administraciones como las de Estados Unidos inyectaron en el mercado laboral para *contener las consecuencias económicas de la pandemia*, especialmente entre los empleados más vulnerables que podrían haber facilitado estas renuncias, en este caso temporales, de cara reincorporarse una vez terminadas las ayudas y prestaciones.

*Desmotivación y desvinculación emocional *

Uno de los caballos de batalla de empresas y organizaciones es *tratar de vincular emocionalmente a los empleados con sus empresas* de forma que consideren que el progreso de la empresa repercute en el progreso de sus carreras.

Esta estrategia que podría, en buena parte de los casos, denominarse como *la ‘Gran Mentira’ se ha visto desenmascarada con la pandemia*, cuando la mayor parte de las organizaciones se han apresurado a salvar sus negocios desvinculándose emocionalmente de sus empleados y ahondando en la desmotivación de los mismos, así como en el mencionado fin de la lealtad laboral.

Tras la crisis del covid-19, las compañías tendrán que *reforzar su estrategia para fidelizar y retener a su capital humano con algo más que buenas intenciones y palabrería*, empezando, por ejemplo, con mejoras reales en flexibilidad y conciliación familiar.

*Más riesgo, menos conservadurismo *

En países como España aún perdura la cultura del trabajo tradicional según la cual *un empleo es para toda la vida, para lo bueno y para lo malo*, *casi como si te casaras con él*.

Las generaciones más jóvenes, no obstante, especialmente la *generación Z* —actualmente entre 18 y 26 años—, muestran un menor compromiso con sus trabajos de forma que asumen más riesgos a la hora de cambiar de empleo.

*Búsqueda de la felicidad *

Aunque el vínculo entre felicidad y trabajo sigue siendo muy frágil o directamente innacesible, el terremoto producido por el covid-19 ha provocado que muchos empleados se preguntan si el sacrificio laboral merece la pena, *si permanecer 8 horas al día pegado a un trabajo poco estimulante y mal pagado no es un obstáculo insalvable* para la búsqueda de la felicidad.

En última instancia, la Gran Renuncia sería el primer paso de un definitivo cambio de rumbo: *retomar el control de sus vidas empezando por renunciar *a aquello que se interpone en la consecución de sus objetivos vitales más elevados.

*¿Es posible una Gran Renuncia en España? *






¿Qué es la Gran Renuncia? Fuente: Pexels
El mercado laboral, las condiciones de trabajo y la actitud general de los trabajadores españoles es bien diferente a la de los estadounidenses, siempre hablando en líneas generales. En el país norteamericano existe una *tradición más asentada de movilidad y flexibilidad laboral*, además de una lealtad laboral menos inquebrantable.

De esta forma, la Gran Renuncia aún no se ha dejado sentir en España del mismo modo que al otro lado del Atlántico. Los expertos consideran que para que un fenómeno así tuviera verdadera relevancia en nuestro país *deberíamos empezar por bajar la tasa de paro* que, a pesar de los buenos datos de los últimos meses, está muy lejos de la estadounidense.

Por otro lado, el *conservadurismo tradicional* del trabajador español, la *mayor afiliación sindical* que capitaliza los conflictos laborales, un *menor individualismo*, los *mayores derechos laborales por antigüedad* y la *presión hipotecaría* de buena parte de los españoles, entre otras razones, dificulta que la Gran Renuncia tenga alguna posibilidad a corto plazo de dinamitar una cultura laboral tradicional que, no obstante, *exige cambios drásticos* en los próximos años.

De no ser así, tal vez pasaríamos de la Gran Renuncia a una nueva *Gran Depresión* que, a buen seguro, llevaría a muchos trabajadores a actitudes un poco más contundentes que renunciar civilizadamente a sus trabajos.

*Y después de la Gran Renuncia, ¿qué? *





¿Qué es la Gran Renuncia? Fuente: Pexels
Teniendo en cuenta que estamos ante un fenómeno muy reciente, aún no se han establecido consecuencias a medio plazo del mismo. El propio Klotz afirmaba recientemente que _su_ Gran Renuncia iría remitiendo con el paso del tiempo mientras otros fenómenos paralelos cogerían fuerza.

Por un lado, el *empoderamiento del trabajador* que, poco a poco, asume una posición más robusta ante el empleador. Por otro, una* creciente competitividad del teletrabajo* que, no cabe duda, cambiará para siempre la forma de trabajar, así como una imparable *mejora de la flexibilidad *ante el más que justificado clamor de los trabajadores.

A pesar de la visión positiva y constructiva de algunos expertos como Klotz, aún faltan estudios que demuestren que la Gran Renuncia, además de ser algo más que un fenómeno coyuntural, *pueda objetivamente cambiar las reglas del juego laboral estableciendo un equilibrio* — en estos momentos muy lejos de concretarse — *entre el beneficio empresarial y las condiciones laborales de los empleados*.

En última instancia, también cabe preguntarse qué han hechos esos casi 50 millones de estadounidenses que renunciaron a sus trabajos. Porque *tras el ‘subidón’ inicial* de dar un cambio radical al rumbo de una vida que se considera equivocado —casi como si rompieras con una pareja— llega la realidad. “Vale, he renunciado a mi trabajo mal pagado, alienante y desmotivador. Y ahora, ¿qué hago?”.

Con el tiempo comprobaremos *si esta supuesta Gran Renuncia pasa de fenoméno reactivo aislado a un hábito constructivo *en el que participen todos los agentes laborales con el objetivo de establecer un mercado laboral más justo para todas las partes implicadas… no solo para los de siempre.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (28 Jun 2022)

Berrón dijo:


> Si, la del banco en el que dices que trabajas, no la nómina que te ingresan en el banco, vamos.



Pongo el ingreso bancario ZAMPAPOLLAS y tú el tuyo de este mes


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (28 Jun 2022)

Ale , mensaje borrado


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (28 Jun 2022)

3800 pavos, mes ordinario, ahora pon tu nómina ZAMPAPOLLAS


----------



## Berrón (28 Jun 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Sin extras, venga, ZAMPAPOLLASz
> 
> Directivo de BNP , TU QUE ERES?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1104477



Pero eso que eeh?  ¿donde figura ahí la empresa? ¿BBVA, Santander, La Caixa etc donde dices que trabajas? ¿Le has pedido a tu viejo que te haga un pantallazo? Anda vete a cagar, mamarracho y no me hagas perder el tiempo.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (28 Jun 2022)

Berrón dijo:


> Pero eso que eeh?  ¿donde figura ahí la empresa? ¿BBVA, Santander, La Caixa etc donde dices que trabajas? ¿Le has pedido a tu viejo que te haga un pantallazo? Anda vete a cagar, mamarracho y no me hagas perder el tiempo.



Claro, ingreso BNP PARIBAS jajajajajajajajajjaj

Vamos que eres un pelacables que no llega a 1800


Mira hijodeputa, soy directivo de BNP, este mes me meto 8000 pavos, y voy a votar a Pedro Sánchez para que os destroce vivos HIJOSDEPUTA LANGOSTOS, OS ODIO


----------



## _V_ (28 Jun 2022)

Os vais a desilusionar. En España el paro no lo cobras si no te despiden, y ayudas para hombres blanquitos hay pocas o ninguna.

No hay otra, tienes que remar, pero rema en contra si puedes.


----------



## _V_ (28 Jun 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Claro, ingreso BNP PARIBAS jajajajajajajajajjaj
> 
> Vamos que eres un pelacables que no llega a 1800
> 
> ...



Tu eres un chupapies comedoritos profesional.


----------



## pacomer (28 Jun 2022)

Gorrino dijo:


> Yo estoy trabajando parcialmente a mi capacidad. Ante la perspectiva de emigrar a Suiza/Islandia/Noruega he recuperado las ganas de trabajar y hacer dinero. Yo creo que la causa de la gran renuncia en España es la imposibilidad de construir nada con los sueldos de mierda que pagan.



en isPain te ponen un puto ministerio de Igualdad femihembrista para ocultar que el problemón auténtico es la desigualdad brutal intergeneracional.

Ispain es el ùnico país del mundo donde una generación langostera y charil de analfabetos y gentuza bruta como arados disfruta de rentas suizas mientras los que reman, saben idiomas y manejan la tecnología a un nivel bastante bueno son machacados como cucarachas por sueldos y condiciones de Somalía. 

ESte es el más grave problema que tiene ispain... pero no, te ponen a una putita penosa-cheposa de ministrilla para echar cortinas de humo femihembrista.


----------



## Berrón (28 Jun 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Claro, ingreso BNP PARIBAS jajajajajajajajajjaj
> 
> Vamos que eres un pelacables que no llega a 1800
> 
> ...



Ya has piado al jefecillo y ya te lo han subido a 8000?  la madre que me parió vaya fauna se junta en burbuja, ni en una charca del Serengueti  llevarás buena gomina, no Lorencito? No me vayas sin peinar al curro, eins?


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (28 Jun 2022)

_V_ dijo:


> Tu eres un chupapies comedoritos profesional.



Bueno, otro ZAMPAPOLLAS, voy a hacer que remo, pomperos.info


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (28 Jun 2022)

Berrón dijo:


> Ya has piado al jefecillo y ya te lo han subido a 8000?  la madre que me parió vaya fauna se junta en burbuja, ni en una charca del Serengueti  llevarás buena gomina, no Lorencito? No me vayas sin peinar al curro, eins?



Pon lo que cobras, ZAMPAPOLLAS

JJAAJJAJAJAJAJAJAJJAJAJAJAJAJJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJJAJAJAJJAJAJAJAJJAJAJJAJAJJAJAJAJJAJAJAJAJJAJA



No hay huevos, muerto de hambre BOCSERO


----------



## _V_ (28 Jun 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Pon lo que cobras, ZAMPAPOLLAS
> 
> JJAAJJAJAJAJAJAJAJJAJAJAJAJAJJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJJAJAJAJJAJAJAJAJJAJAJJAJAJJAJAJAJJAJAJAJAJJAJA
> 
> ...



Aue obsesión tienes con las pollas eh? A ti lo que te mola es que te la meta un negro por el culo maricón.


----------



## Berrón (28 Jun 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Pon lo que cobras, ZAMPAPOLLAS
> 
> JJAAJJAJAJAJAJAJAJJAJAJAJAJAJJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJJAJAJAJJAJAJAJAJJAJAJJAJAJJAJAJAJJAJAJAJAJJAJA
> 
> ...



Ya te lo digo yo, pero no se lo digas a nadie, yo también trabajo en BNP de director, supero los 10000 al mes, mi novia es una chortina con tetas como tu cabeza y calzo los 30cm de rigor como mandan los cánones


----------



## HumanaeLibertas (28 Jun 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Es más, el que sigue remando y pagando impuestos podría decirse que es cómplice de este estado criminal, y por tanto debería ser encausado también.



No todos tenemos papis con dinero para parasitar ni la falta de moral necesaria para ello.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (28 Jun 2022)

Berrón dijo:


> Ya te lo digo yo, pero no se lo digas a nadie, yo también trabajo en BNP de director, supero los 10000 al mes, mi novia es una chortina con tetas como tu cabeza y calzo los 30cm de rigor como mandan los cánones



Jjajjajajjajajajjajajajjjaajjaajjajjajaajajajajjajauuauauaaajajajjajajajjajajajajajajajajajajjajajajjajajajajajajajajjajajajjajaajjajajajajjajjjajajjjajajajjajjajajajjajjajjajajjajaj


Pon la nómina ZAMPAPOLLAS

Os pasa que no sabéis ni con quién hablais a través del foro, y tal vez y solo tal vez, es gente que os da 200 vueltas.

Por cierto, Sisi, 8k este mes que voy a fundirme en chortinas con tetas como cabeza ZAMPAPOLLAS



JAJAJAJJAJAJJAJAJAJJAJAJA


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (28 Jun 2022)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> me han dado ganas de decir que no era el dinero per se la causa



Como abres debate respondo: ¿Que el dinero no es la causa? Prueba a pagar 100k a los que se han ido y verás lo rapidito que vuelven.

Todos tenemos un precio. En mi empresa yo aguanto carretadas de mierda y kilos de gilipolleces y charos retrasadas porque me lo pagan muy bien. Si no me lo pagaran tan bien les daban muuuucho por culo.

Yo hace AÑOS que vengo al curro a ganar dinero. Hago mi trabajo lo mejor posible, pero me la suda muchísimo si la empresa quiebra mañana, o si mi jefe insiste en cagarla. De hecho, hace años aprendí a hacer mi trabajo y no meterme en absolútamente nada mas, entre otras cosas porque, contrario a lo que dicen, no quieren escuchar.

SIempre tengo en mente esta máxima: "En el curro, ninguna buena acción quedará sin castigo".


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (28 Jun 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Como abres debate respondo: ¿Que el dinero no es la causa? Prueba a pagar 100k a los que se han ido y verás lo rapidito que vuelven.
> 
> Todos tenemos un precio. En mi empresa yo aguanto carretadas de mierda y kilos de gilipolleces y charos retrasadas porque me lo pagan muy bien. Si no me lo pagaran tan bien les daban muuuucho por culo.
> 
> ...



No lo van a entender, estos ZAMPAPOLLAS langostos como @Berrón no entienden en el ámbito económico que se mueve la sociedad.

Son gñe gñe gñe vagos gñengñe gñe y así


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (28 Jun 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Jjajjajajjajajajjajajajjjaajjaajjajjajaajajajajjajauuauauaaajajajjajajajjajajajajajajajajajajjajajajjajajajajajajajajjajajajjajaajjajajajajjajjjajajjjajajajjajjajajajjajjajjajajjajaj
> 
> 
> Pon la nómina ZAMPAPOLLAS
> ...



Bienvenido al foro que mejor representa a España: "No me gusta lo que leo" = "jojojo troll eso es mentira seguro que eres un muerto de hambre blao blao".

Creo que soy el único forero que otorga siempre la presunción de veracidad a todo lo que escriban otros a menos que dejen claro que estan de broma. Si mienten es su problema, no el mio.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (28 Jun 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Bienvenido al foro que mejor representa a España: "No me gusta lo que leo" = "jojojo troll eso es mentira seguro que eres un muerto de hambre blao blao".
> 
> Creo que soy el único forero que otorga siempre la presunción de veracidad a todo lo que escriban otros a menos que dejen claro que estan de broma. Si mienten es su problema, no el mio.



No falla colega, los más remeros, langostos, palilleros, ganan 4 duros y más hijadelagranputa son y menos empatizan con la peña.

Solo quieren que la gente joven sufra, por mi parte, voy a quebrarles vivos.


----------



## Berrón (28 Jun 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Jjajjajajjajajajjajajajjjaajjaajjajjajaajajajajjajauuauauaaajajajjajajajjajajajajajajajajajajjajajajjajajajajajajajajjajajajjajaajjajajajajjajjjajajjjajajajjajjajajajjajjajjajajjajaj
> 
> 
> Pon la nómina ZAMPAPOLLAS
> ...



Pero si no has subido la nómina, magurrián!  vienes aquí cacareando que eres director de SNB y que lo vas a demostrar y no has demostrado nada 
Al menos si vas a contar una trola hazla creíble, señor director. Deja de hacer el ridículo por favor, que estás empezando a dar penita, coño, ten un poco de dignidad, Lorenzito.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (28 Jun 2022)

Berrón dijo:


> Pero si no has subido la nómina, magurrián!  vienes aquí cacareando que eres director de SNB y que lo vas a demostrar y no has demostrado nada
> Al menos si vas a contar una trola hazla creíble, señor director. Deja de hacer el ridículo por favor, que estás empezando a dar penita, coño, ten un poco de dignidad, Lorenzito.



Ok. Pon tu ingreso de nómina mensual ordinaria como he hecho, 3800 netos limpitos 

Venga, los tuyos. Si lo haces, te pongo el bonus que cobré en marzo, aunque lo mismo es tu salarios anual.


----------



## NoRTH (28 Jun 2022)

yo mismo dimiti hace unos meses

El Director una división pretendia gestionar las plantas alemanas con un equipo de 12 gatos cuando en el pasado había esa cantidad multiplicada por 100

Nos hemos ido 5 del equipo


----------



## Berrón (28 Jun 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Ok. Pon tu ingreso de nómina mensual ordinaria como he hecho, 3800 netos limpitos
> 
> Venga, los tuyos. Si lo haces, te pongo el bonus que cobré en marzo, aunque lo mismo es tu salarios anual.



Tú has dicho que eres director de SNB, sube la nómina de SNB, venga, hasta ese momento no me creo una mierda de lo que digas


----------



## cacho_perro (28 Jun 2022)

omin0na dijo:


> Eso solo funciona bien sino te importa asumir, que tendras que gastar tiempo y energia en introducir a un trabajador en el puesto.



Básicamente por eso en las empresas españolas insisten tanto en la "experiencia".... quieren gente "enseñada", "proactiva" y "resolutiva" para evitarse todo eso... vamos, que pueda llegar, darle 4 instrucciones y que se busque la vida para todo... y si sale rana (no aguanta cobrando la misma mierda, las horas extra de grati o al gilipollas del jefe), el siguiente que haga lo mismo....


----------



## grom (28 Jun 2022)

Berrón dijo:


> Otra vez culpando sólo a los viejos... ¿Y tú? ¿Que has hecho tú para luchar contra la moronegrada, ah?



Que la moncloa no haya ardido varias veces ya, atestigua que los hombres de este pais somos una mierda pinchada en un palo.
Pero eso no quita para ver la realidad: hay un pacto tácito entre pensionistas y politicos: "tu dame mi pensión y roba lo que quieras"


----------



## grom (28 Jun 2022)

Berrón dijo:


> Yo no veo semejante movimiento, solo veo consignas de "el gran renuncio" en Burbuja y en redes sociales, y ya sabemos quien fomenta estas consignas que se hacen virales en dos días



Pero vamos a ver..... que todo el puto mundo quiera ser funcionario te parece poca renuncia?

En serio?


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (28 Jun 2022)

Berrón dijo:


> Tú has dicho que eres director de SNB, sube la nómina de SNB, venga, hasta ese momento no me creo una mierda de lo que digas



QUE NO TIENES COJONES, CAGÓN.


VENGA, ABANDONA EL HILO, MUERTO DE HAMBRE


----------



## SolyCalma (28 Jun 2022)

Normal, a ver si te crees que lo de no tendrás nada y seras feliz es broma.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (28 Jun 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> No falla colega, los más remeros, langostos, palilleros, ganan 4 duros y más hijadelagranputa son y menos empatizan con la peña.
> 
> Solo quieren que la gente joven sufra, por mi parte, voy a quebrarles vivos.





Berrón dijo:


> Pero si no has subido la nómina, magurrián!  vienes aquí cacareando que eres director de SNB y que lo vas a demostrar y no has demostrado nada
> Al menos si vas a contar una trola hazla creíble, señor director. Deja de hacer el ridículo por favor, que estás empezando a dar penita, coño, ten un poco de dignidad, Lorenzito.



No quiero meterme en vuestras broncas, pero si puedo ayudar a hacer paz lo voy a intentar.

Para mi esta claro que el anonimato es importantísimo, y por eso YO prefiero no pedir a nadie que muestre nada. Si ámbos me decís que ganais 5k netos me lo creo porque no tengo porque no creerlo ni necesito que nadie postee nómina (hablo, repito, de mi caso personal). Además, al final mentir solo perjudica a quien miente.

Haced lo que querais, o meteos en el ignore a unos y otros, pero creo que lo importante es debatir el argumento. De nada sirve medirse la polla o insultarse, pero haced lo que querais.


----------



## rafaesva (28 Jun 2022)

Mi caso.... Partiendo me el lomo literalmente en trabajo duro, por ett. 
Compañeros de la ett que no duran ni 20 minutos en puesto y eso que el sueldo es de + de 1500e,xon vacas liquidación y todo metido en sueldo eso si. 
Pues bien, me encuentro con mujeres y chicas jóvenes en mi misma línea trabajando y que no hacen el huevo. 
Trabajo duro para el hombre, liviano para ellas y encima ellas cobran más y se les perdona fallos, etc.... 
Por supuesto.. A tomar por culo trabajo y que temen ellas


----------



## grom (28 Jun 2022)

Berrón dijo:


> Y los jóvenes, la mayoría manginas con el cerebro lavado por el antirracismo, el "puentes, no muros", el "volem acollir", y eso por no hablar del zorrerío de las jóvenes con los inmigróides. Menos echar la culpa a los demás y más cojones es lo que hace falta, que son los jóvenes en cualquier sociedad sana los que tienen que pelear y no quedarse en casa quejándose y culpando de su falta de testosterona a los abuelos derroidos.



En teniendo razon, que la tienes, no hay que olvidar que en cualquier sociedad sana los "jóvenes" son MAYORIA.
Esto que tenemos aqui, no es una sociedad sana


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (28 Jun 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> No quiero meterme en vuestras broncas, pero si puedo ayudar a hacer paz lo voy a intentar.
> 
> Para mi esta claro que el anonimato es importantísimo, y por eso YO prefiero no pedir a nadie que muestre nada. Si ámbos me decís que ganais 5k netos me lo creo porque no tengo porque no creerlo ni necesito que nadie postee nómina (hablo, repito, de mi caso personal). Además, al final mentir solo perjudica a quien miente.
> 
> Haced lo que querais, o meteos en el ignore a unos y otros, pero creo que lo importante es debatir el argumento. De nada sirve medirse la polla o insultarse, pero haced lo que querais.



Le he subido ingreso neto mensual de 3800 sin extra, fin, el no. Y se caga, poco más.


----------



## tovarovsky (28 Jun 2022)

Aprended de vuestros hermanos morenos y cobrisos! Okupad vuestros pisos hipotecados y haceos insumisos fiscales. Aqui o se cobran buenas paguitas o la puta al rio. Acaso vosotros no estais en guerra contra el estado vampírico? Huid de la guerra que os hace el estado y pedir paguitas!! luego subid vidrios a las plataformas riyéndoos del sistema y de lo bien que vivís sin pegar palo al agua. Igual que hacen los paguiteros morenos que "huyen de la guerra" africana.


----------



## Karlb (28 Jun 2022)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> Gente con sueldos entre 30 y 55K ( remeros sí, pero no muy mal pagados) yendose de la empresa porque se sacan oposiciones, porque reniegan del trabajo y se van a vivir a pueblos, otros directamente a tocarse los cojones, aún perdiendo el paro porque luego curran 2 o 3 dias en una ett y lo empiezan a cobrar.
> La gente está hasta la polla de todo. Eso sí a charos de 100K no nos quitamos ni una con agua caliente , ni cayetanos, ni sindicalistas intercentros premium.
> Cuando se ha abierto el debate para encontrar las causas, me han dado ganas de decir que no era el dinero per se la causa, sino la injusticia delante del hocico de todos, pero para que iba a decir a mucha gente que el problema son ellos.
> Se viene muy gorda amigos, veo a gente muy solvente trabajando a un 30-40% de lo que lo hacian hace 6-7 años. Ya incumplimos proyectos, de hecho este año en todos estamos siendo penalizados por no entregar a tiempo.
> ...



Habéis hablado algo de la viruela de mono?


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (28 Jun 2022)

SolyCalma dijo:


> Normal, a ver si te crees que lo de no tendrás nada y seras feliz es broma.



De eso hace ya tiempo. Empezaron con el "comprarlo todo a plazos" y ahora nos vienen con la "economía colaborativa". La última puntillita es la micromovilidad.

Últimamente me vienen ofertas de alquiler de mierdas eléctricas (bicicletas, scooters, etc...). Pues bien, a pocos que haces 4 números te das cuenta de que en menos de 2 años puedes amortizar esa mierda que te alquilan.

Les van a dar muy por culo y mucho por culo.


----------



## Iuris Tantum (28 Jun 2022)

grom dijo:


> En serio?
> 
> Que todo el puto país quiera ser funcionario no te parece una renuncia absoluta?



No. 

Puede que todo el país desee en su fuero interno ser funcionario. 
Pero si con sus actos, que es lo que de verdad importa, aceptan trabajar en la privada, no existe gran renuncia.

Lo cierto es que la privada tiene asegurada la mano de obra, sin que la falta puntual de camareros vaya más allá de una anécdota.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (28 Jun 2022)

Iuris Tantum dijo:


> No.
> 
> Puede que todo el país desee en su fuero interno ser funcionario.
> Pero si con sus actos, que es lo que de verdad importa, aceptan trabajar en la privada, no existe gran renuncia.
> ...



Vienen por Ceuta y Melilla muchos


----------



## Agilipollado (28 Jun 2022)

Siempre se dice que nadie es imprescindible. Pero cuando se larga el que saca todos los marrones, hace todas las guardias, hace los horarios que nadie quiere y encima tiene el conocimiento de todo porque a los demás no les ha importado lo más mínimo porque presuponian que siempre tendrian al pringado... se nota quin es imprescindible y quien no.
Y al final el pringado se cansa de serlo.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (28 Jun 2022)

El teletrabajo mostró quien era el que trabajaba de verdad en la oficina..de ahí que se quiera prohibir


----------



## otroyomismo (28 Jun 2022)

Berrón dijo:


> *Pero si la mayoría de la juventud tiene el seso licuado con el antirracismo, el "puentes, no muros" y el volem acollir*, que me estás contando arradio? Por que en vez de echar la culpa a los viejos no salís a luchar por vuestros derechos como ha hecho toda la puta vida la juventud? Joder, lo vuestro ya clama al cielo, seríais capaces de patear a vuestros abuelos mientras los políticos se cagan de la risa.



Je. Solo la juventud? Tengo yo unas peloteras con gente de mi quinta (50+) por su buenismo bienintencionado que te cagas.


----------



## la_trotona (28 Jun 2022)

cacho_perro dijo:


> Básicamente por eso en las empresas españolas insisten tanto en la "experiencia".... quieren gente "enseñada", "proactiva" y "resolutiva" para evitarse todo eso... vamos, que pueda llegar, darle 4 instrucciones y que se busque la vida para todo... y si sale rana (no aguanta cobrando la misma mierda, las horas extra de grati o al gilipollas del jefe), el siguiente que haga lo mismo....



Claro, pero para encontrar gente con experiencia hay que pagarles más que a alguien sin ella, y eso no se les mete en la cabeza.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (28 Jun 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> El teletrabajo mostró quien era el que trabajaba de verdad en la oficina..de ahí que se quiera prohibir



Poca broma con lo que has dicho


----------



## kikoseis (28 Jun 2022)

wopa dijo:


> El viernes pasado fue un sobrino mío de 23 años a hablar con el jefe.
> 
> - O me subes el sueldo o me piro.
> - Imposible, bla bla bla...
> ...



Hombre, tendrá que decir, dentro de 15 días no vengo.
De hoy para mañana es perder derechos.


----------



## Charbonnier (28 Jun 2022)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> Gente con sueldos entre 30 y 55K ( remeros sí, pero no muy mal pagados) yendose de la empresa porque se sacan oposiciones, porque reniegan del trabajo y se van a vivir a pueblos, otros directamente a tocarse los cojones, aún perdiendo el paro porque luego curran 2 o 3 dias en una ett y lo empiezan a cobrar.
> La gente está hasta la polla de todo. Eso sí a charos de 100K no nos quitamos ni una con agua caliente , ni cayetanos, ni sindicalistas intercentros premium.
> Cuando se ha abierto el debate para encontrar las causas, me han dado ganas de decir que no era el dinero per se la causa, sino la injusticia delante del hocico de todos, pero para que iba a decir a mucha gente que el problema son ellos.
> Se viene muy gorda amigos, veo a gente muy solvente trabajando a un 30-40% de lo que lo hacian hace 6-7 años. Ya incumplimos proyectos, de hecho este año en todos estamos siendo penalizados por no entregar a tiempo.
> ...



hombre, a ti que te van a contar si eres un maestro. Les darías instrucciones, ¿no?. Tu debiste hacer la gran renuncia ya en la preadolescencia, un adelantado a tú tiempo, un visionario.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (28 Jun 2022)

kikoseis dijo:


> Hombre, tendrá que decir, dentro de 15 días no vengo.
> De hoy para mañana es perder derechos.



Exacto, además, no creo que le encarguen nada crítico en esos 15 días... sólo acudir al puesto de trabajo y poco más.


----------



## Berrón (28 Jun 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> No quiero meterme en vuestras broncas, pero si puedo ayudar a hacer paz lo voy a intentar.
> 
> Para mi esta claro que el anonimato es importantísimo, y por eso YO prefiero no pedir a nadie que muestre nada. Si ámbos me decís que ganais 5k netos me lo creo porque no tengo porque no creerlo ni necesito que nadie postee nómina (hablo, repito, de mi caso personal). Además, al final mentir solo perjudica a quien miente.
> 
> Haced lo que querais, o meteos en el ignore a unos y otros, pero creo que lo importante es debatir el argumento. De nada sirve medirse la polla o insultarse, pero haced lo que querais.



Yo no he pedido nada, ni que suba nómina ni nada, es el mismo el que se ha enredado en sus mentiras diciendo que es director de SNB sin haberlo demostrado. Ni ha subido nómina ni leches, el mismo se retrata.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (28 Jun 2022)

Berrón dijo:


> Yo no he pedido nada, ni que suba nómina ni nada, es el mismo el que se ha enredado en sus mentiras diciendo que es director de SNB sin haberlo demostrado. Ni ha subido nómina ni leches, el mismo se retrata.



Que subas tu ingreso bancario de este mes, parguela. Como yo he hecho. Si no, chitón y a rabiar como una cerda.

Si feminismo y el menda superamos 60k anuales y no somos palilleros langostos como tú, LENTEJAS


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (28 Jun 2022)

Berrón dijo:


> Ustec no sabe con quién está hablando
> Ver archivo adjunto 1104528



GUAUUUUUU, eres Richi the rich en 12 pagas.

Fin, cobro el doble que tú. Por tanto, palillero, te callas y haces caso a los mayores.


----------



## Berrón (28 Jun 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> GUAUUUUUU, eres Richi the rich en 12 pagas.
> 
> Fin, cobro el doble que tú. Por tanto, palillero, te callas y haces caso a los mayores.



Eres director de BNP y no sabes leer una cifra?


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (28 Jun 2022)

Berrón dijo:


> Eres director de BNP y no sabes leer una cifra?



Yyyyyyyy te vas directo al ijnore!


GRACIAS POR EL APORTE, ESTIMADOS CONFOREROS


----------



## Tackler (28 Jun 2022)

En la empresa de mi novia (sector mediadores de seguros) se han ido en los últimos meses todos los jefes intermedios de su sección, cuando digo todos es todos. Y mi novia ahí aguantando con sus 15k, antes teletrabajaba y era feliz, ahora le hacen ir tres días a la oficina(a calentar asiento y aguantar charos) y le han pasado a ETT y está quemada y buscando otras opciones.

Los mandos intermedios cobraban todos entre 33-37k


----------



## cacho_perro (28 Jun 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Claro, pero para encontrar gente con experiencia hay que pagarles más que a alguien sin ella, y eso no se les mete en la cabeza.



Acabas de dar con la piedra filosofal de la problemática del mercado laboral español.... el "yo por menos" y "hay 20 esperando si no te gusta". Por eso JAMÁS permitirá la castuza que baje el paro ni que se regule la inmigración, sería malo para mantener los sueldos bajos... aunque no contaban con esto de la "renuncia" porque a la peña se la puede exprimir hasta un límite o una edad en que prefieren largarse: a otro país, a una oposición o a simplemente sobrevivir con alguna paguita y "trampeando" 4 cosas en negro en un pueblo barato (muchos treinteañeros y cuarentones he conocido que se han vuelto a su tierra desde Madrid-Barcelona porque decían que eso de compartir piso a su edad porque la mierda sueldo no les daba para más no era vida...)

Lo triste es que probablemente las grandes empresas utilicen todo esto como excusa para sustituir puestos de trabajo por robotización en masa, y si no al tiempo....


----------



## grom (28 Jun 2022)

Iuris Tantum dijo:


> No.
> 
> Puede que todo el país desee en su fuero interno ser funcionario.
> Pero si con sus actos, que es lo que de verdad importa, aceptan trabajar en la privada, no existe gran renuncia.
> ...



Parece que no vivimos en el mismo pais.

Los que "aceptan trabajar en la privada", son el 35% de la poblacion total.

Si quitas menores de 16 y mayores de 65, te queda que los que "aceptan trabajar en la privada" son el 50%.

A mi me parece que una "renuncia" del 50% de la poblacion en edad de trabajar, es muy significativo, pero es verdad que no es de ahora, aunque últimamente se está acelerando.

Y que la privada "tenga asegurada la mano de obra" no quiere decir mas que estamos en un circulo vicioso, perdiendo tejido industrial y exportando personas formadas mientras importamos analfabetos.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (28 Jun 2022)

Tackler dijo:


> En la empresa de mi novia (sector mediadores de seguros) se han ido en los últimos meses todos los jefes intermedios de su sección, cuando digo todos es todos. Y mi novia ahí aguantando con sus 15k, antes teletrabajaba y era feliz, ahora le hacen ir tres días a la oficina y le han pasado a ETT y está quemada y buscando otras opciones.
> 
> Los mandos intermedios cobraban todos entre 33-37k



Que una persona cobre 15k es una puta vergüenza para un país civilizado, joder.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (28 Jun 2022)

grom dijo:


> Parece que no vivimos en el mismo pais.
> 
> Los que "aceptan trabajar en la privada", son el 35% de la poblacion total.
> 
> ...



Muchos son los llamados y pocos los elegidos


----------



## Tackler (28 Jun 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Que una persona cobre 15k es una puta vergüenza para un país civilizado, joder.



Y en Madrid. Y con estudios de grado superior y más de un curso de Excel y otros a nivel muy avanzado y con idiomas. Si puede subsistir es porque yo cobro 39k sino seríamos pobres.


Me dijo que después de verano se iba a plantar y se iba ir de la empresa si no le mejoraban el contrato. Empezó de prácticas cobrando 0, ni el bonometro, luego cobrando 650 de becaria luego le subieron a 750 de becaria y se ahí paso a los 15k actuales en los cuales lleva desde 2020 antes de la pandemia. Toda la pandemia hasta marzo de 2022 teletrabajando y echando horas a saco, no le dieron ni silla, tuvimos que comprar nosotros toda la work station excepto el portatil que lo puso la empresa, se ha desvivido y ha dado el 100% así se lo agradecen.




Lo peor no es todo eso, lo peor es ver cómo das tu tiempo en ello y luego cualquier mora o etniana con hijos le dan piso subvencionado con alquiler fuera de mercado + una paga parecida a la que tiene ella por trabajar. Vomitivo


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (28 Jun 2022)

cacho_perro dijo:


> Acabas de dar con la piedra filosofal de la problemática del mercado laboral español.... el "yo por menos" y "hay 20 esperando si no te gusta". Por eso JAMÁS permitirá la castuza que baje el paro ni que se regule la inmigración, sería malo para mantener los sueldos bajos... aunque no contaban con esto de la "renuncia" porque a la peña se la puede exprimir hasta un límite o una edad en que prefieren largarse: a otro país, a una oposición o a simplemente sobrevivir con alguna paguita y "trampeando" 4 cosas en negro en un pueblo barato (muchos treinteañeros y cuarentones he conocido que se han vuelto a su tierra desde Madrid-Barcelona porque decían que eso de compartir piso a su edad porque la mierda sueldo no les daba para más no era vida...)
> 
> Lo triste es que probablemente las grandes empresas utilicen todo esto como excusa para sustituir puestos de trabajo por robotización en masa, y si no al tiempo....



Los putos palilleros han hundido la demanda a lo bruto.

No entienden que si se paga más, se consume más, es una cosa que me fascina.


----------



## la_trotona (28 Jun 2022)

cacho_perro dijo:


> Acabas de dar con la piedra filosofal de la problemática del mercado laboral español.... el "yo por menos" y "hay 20 esperando si no te gusta". Por eso JAMÁS permitirá la castuza que baje el paro ni que se regule la inmigración, sería malo para mantener los sueldos bajos... aunque no contaban con esto de la "renuncia" porque a la peña se la puede exprimir hasta un límite o una edad en que prefieren largarse: a otro país, a una oposición o a simplemente sobrevivir con alguna paguita y "trampeando" 4 cosas en negro en un pueblo barato (muchos treinteañeros y cuarentones he conocido que se han vuelto a su tierra desde Madrid-Barcelona porque decían que eso de compartir piso a su edad porque la mierda sueldo no les daba para más no era vida...)
> 
> Lo triste es que probablemente las grandes empresas utilicen todo esto como excusa para sustituir puestos de trabajo por robotización en masa, y si no al tiempo....



Si no los han sustituido ya por la robotización es porque no han podido, ah los robots consumen energía eléctrica, hay que programarlos y mantenerlos y se terminan estropeando.

Y la immigración, se puede traer la que se quiera, otra cuestión es que tengan los conocimientos y formación que quieran los señores empresarios.


----------



## Cicciolino (28 Jun 2022)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> Gente con sueldos entre 30 y 55K ( remeros sí, pero no muy mal pagados) yendose de la empresa porque se sacan oposiciones, porque reniegan del trabajo y se van a vivir a pueblos, otros directamente a tocarse los cojones, aún perdiendo el paro porque luego curran 2 o 3 dias en una ett y lo empiezan a cobrar.
> La gente está hasta la polla de todo. Eso sí a charos de 100K no nos quitamos ni una con agua caliente , ni cayetanos, ni sindicalistas intercentros premium.
> Cuando se ha abierto el debate para encontrar las causas, me han dado ganas de decir que no era el dinero per se la causa, sino la injusticia delante del hocico de todos, pero para que iba a decir a mucha gente que el problema son ellos.
> Se viene muy gorda amigos, veo a gente muy solvente trabajando a un 30-40% de lo que lo hacian hace 6-7 años. Ya incumplimos proyectos, de hecho este año en todos estamos siendo penalizados por no entregar a tiempo.
> ...



Zparo hablando con sus compañeros de trabajo imaginarios sobre un tema prefabricado por la prensa para echarle la culpa del paro a los propios remeritos dizque desertores.

0/10.


----------



## Berrón (28 Jun 2022)

@Lorenzo Ramirhez ha ignorado el hilo y ha huido como una rata, ya no aparecen sus posts, Madre del Verbo Eterno, que tropa


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (28 Jun 2022)

Tackler dijo:


> Y en Madrid. Y con estudios de grado superior y más de un curso de Excel y otros a nivel muy avanzado y con idiomas. Si puede subsistir es porque yo cobro 39k sino seríamos pobres.
> 
> 
> Me dijo que después de verano se iba a plantar y se iba ir de la empresa si no le mejoraban el contrato. Empezó de prácticas cobrando 0, ni el bonometro, luego cobrando 650 de becaria luego le subieron a 750 de becaria y se ahí paso a los 15k actuales en los cuales lleva desde 2020 antes de la pandemia. Toda la pandemia hasta marzo de 2022 teletrabajando y echando horas a saco, no le dieron ni silla, tuvimos que comprar nosotros toda la work station excepto el portatil que lo puso la empresa, se ha desvivido y ha dado el 100% así se lo agradecen.
> ...



De verdad, que me dan putas ganas de llorar.

Espero mejore su situación


----------



## Berrón (28 Jun 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> Je. Solo la juventud? Tengo yo unas peloteras con gente de mi quinta (50+) por su buenismo bienintencionado que te cagas.



Por eso te digo, que no es cuestión de viejos o jóvenes, es la sociedad entera la que está podrida, mientras la oligarquía y los políticos mean de la risa.


----------



## KailKatarn (28 Jun 2022)

Berrón dijo:


> Por eso te digo, que no es cuestión de viejos o jóvenes, es la sociedad entera la que está podrida, mientras la oligarquía y los políticos mean de la risa.



No, podrida no. El problema es la educación, ni siquiera los massmierdas, la educación. Una persona bien educada sabe perfectamente que si tienes una tarta no pueden comer 500 de ella porque sabe de matemáticas, pero sobretodo porque no es subnormal. 

En este país habéis hecho muchas risas con la LOGSE y tal, pues ahora tocan las carcajadas.


----------



## ComTrololo (28 Jun 2022)

Tackler dijo:


> En la empresa de mi novia (sector mediadores de seguros) se han ido en los últimos meses todos los jefes intermedios de su sección, cuando digo todos es todos. Y mi novia ahí aguantando con sus 15k, antes teletrabajaba y era feliz, ahora le hacen ir tres días a la oficina(a calentar asiento y aguantar charos) y le han pasado a ETT y está quemada y buscando otras opciones.
> 
> Los mandos intermedios cobraban todos entre 33-37k



El trabajo de esos intermedios lo han sustituido por aplicaciones de control de flujos en el que en base a unos parametros tomen unas decisiones u otras en funcion del asegurado. Cada mando intermedio les cuesta unos 60k en total (lo que cobra el mando mas lo que pone la empresa al estado) por 10-15 que haya son unos 600.000 Eur, seguro que como minimo se han gastado en desarrollar esa aplicacion. Con que funcione bien y no tengan mantenimientos muy costosos, les sale a cuenta… si lo hace un equipo capaz.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (28 Jun 2022)

Berrón dijo:


> Yo no he pedido nada, ni que suba nómina ni nada, es el mismo el que se ha enredado en sus mentiras diciendo que es director de SNB sin haberlo demostrado. Ni ha subido nómina ni leches, el mismo se retrata.



En serio, ¿y? Yo no estoy defendiendo a nadie, pero simplemente digo: Sea o no director del SNB, ¿invalidaría su argumento?

(por cierto, yo conozco en persona a dos foreros que ganan muy de largo mas de 5k al mes, y lo sé por el tipo de curro que tienen y la empresa donde estan)

Yo tengo un hilo sobre inversión por dividendos. Abrí uno en 2021 y ahora tengo otro en 2022. Si te pasas por ellos verás que hay mucha información muy seria, gráficas y datos. ¿Si yo te digo que todo eso lo sé porque trabajo en un hedge fund, y resulta que no es cierto, invalidaría eso mis aportaciones? ¿Y si verdaderamente lo soy, pero mis aportaciones es para que invirtais en mierdas que a mi me dan comisiones, no querría eso decir que mi posición en realidad no se corresponde con los consejos que doy, y de hecho van en decrimento para vosotros?

A mi es que me gustaría ver un foro donde la gente se centra en debatir/discutir/atacar un argumento. A mi me parece razonable que una persona indique donde trabaja o cual es su puesto para tratar de dar peso a su opinión (yo no lo hago, pero lo respeto). Lo que nunca entenderé es, exceptuando una troleada, que alguien se invente un puesto o posición.

¿No sería mas sencillo debatir el argumento sin tener que demostrar que tú ganas tal o cual, o trabajas en tal o cual sitio? Con todo respeto: Atacar cualquier cosa que no sea el argumento resta credibilidad.


----------



## Redoneon (28 Jun 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> En serio, ¿y? Yo no estoy defendiendo a nadie, pero simplemente digo: Sea o no director del SNB, ¿invalidaría su argumento?
> 
> (por cierto, yo conozco en persona a dos foreros que ganan muy de largo mas de 5k al mes, y lo sé por el tipo de curro que tienen y la empresa donde estan)
> 
> ...



Estas pidiendo que la gente tenga control sobre su ego y para eso te tienes que ir a otro sitio. Escribe un comentario riendote de los boomers sin pensiones de dentro de 5 años o de los ninis sin mas gasto que 50€ al mes, sin citar a nadie y observa lo que ocurre


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (28 Jun 2022)

KailKatarn dijo:


> No, podrida no. *El problema es la educación, ni siquiera los massmierdas, la educación*. Una persona bien educada sabe perfectamente que si tienes una tarta no pueden comer 500 de ella porque sabe de matemáticas, pero sobretodo porque no es subnormal.
> 
> En este país habéis hecho muchas risas con la LOGSE y tal, pues ahora tocan las carcajadas.



Con eso ya podemos cerrar el foro entero.

Nos manipulan desde pequeños y no nos damos cuenta porque hacen lo posible porque no nos demos cuenta. Cuando tu pones a charos como profesoras, y les dices a los niños que son reyes y las niñas princesas, y les vendes un mundo de piruleta, obtienes una manada de gente con egos de cristal y pensamientos que creen que son propios pero que han sido manufacturados por quienes tienen el control.

Yo puedo decir con gran orgullo que no tengo ni puta idea de lo que es eso del programa de gran hermano. Nunca llegué a verlo ni me interesa. Mucho menos "Sálvame", o "El hormiguero". Conozco su existencia pero no los veo.

Y la gran renuncia es porque la gente esta hasta los cojones y con razón. Tanto les han doblado el lomo que se los han roto...y lo que nos viene encima.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (28 Jun 2022)

Redoneon dijo:


> Estas pidiendo que la gente tenga control sobre su ego y para eso te tienes que ir a otro sitio. Escribe un comentario riendote de los boomers sin pensiones de dentro de 5 años o de los ninis sin mas gasto que 50€ al mes, sin citar a nadie y observa lo que ocurre



Toda la razón. Me puede el intentar ayudar a la gente a pensar, pero es tarea imposible.


----------



## cacho_perro (28 Jun 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Los putos palilleros han hundido la demanda a lo bruto.
> 
> No entienden que si se paga más, se consume más, es una cosa que me fascina.



En otros países más "civilizados" desde luego eso lo tienen bastante claro:









Abe pide un aumento salarial para estimular el consumo antes del alza del IVA en Japón


"Me gustaría solicitar un aumento salarial que fortalezca aún más el impulso alcista de la economía", pidió Abe durante una reunión de...




www.expansion.com





Pero vamos, el problema no es sólo los palilleros... grandes empresas como las automovilísticas o aeronáuticas como Airbus precarizan condiciones y empleos con la "amenaza" de llevarse la producción a otro lado si no transigen los trabajadores (último ejemplo la Ford de Almussafes para conseguir fabricar los futuros coches eléctricos). Políticas que luego no se atreven a meter en una Alemania o Francia de la vida que tienen sindicatos DE VERDAD mucho más fuertes.... es lo que hay por el "yo por menos" y tener sindicatos vendidos...









El futuro de Ford Almussafes depende de que los trabajadores empeoren sus condiciones


La dirección propone bajada salarial, aumento de la jornada y reducir vacaciones como fórmula para arrebatar a la planta alemana de Saarlouis los...




www.cope.es


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (28 Jun 2022)

Los salarios no pueden subir, en todo caso la pérdida de poder adquisitivo se indexara con la pérdida de productividad y punto. En cualquier caso ya están llegando perfiles del otro lado del charco para incrementar la segunda, o simplemente vía remoto.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (28 Jun 2022)

cacho_perro dijo:


> En otros países más "civilizados" desde luego eso lo tienen bastante claro:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sin quitarte la razón, lo de las empresas gordas en España es un pelín diferente (y mas sencillo): La empresa de turno ofrece montar su fábrica a cambio de prevendas. El gobierno de turno las ofrece durante un tiempo esperando que, tras ese tiempo, la empresa "eche raices" y no se pueda ir tan fácilmente. Además, otras empresas suministradoras abren sus negocios cerca y pagando, así que es un plan sin aparentes fisuras.

Cuando terminan las prevendas las grandes empresas se ponen en contacto con otros paises, o incluso dentro de sus otras fábricas. Por ejemplo (por decir algo inventado), Ford dice "chavales, tenemos que fabricar en nuevo fiesta, así que cada fábrica interesada que haga una oferta. En paralelo, cualquier pais que haga su oferta. Y en paralelo, los lelos españoles que hagan su oferta".

Lo normal es que al final cualquier otro pais o fábrica se lleve el gato al agua, ya sea por automatización, o semiesclavitud de los trabajadores, cierran la fábrica y punto.

Todavía recuerdo una fábrica en españa cuyos "hinteligentes" sindicatos decidieron hacer huelga para mejorar las condiciones. Un jefazo mandó poner un pantallón gigante y les dijo a los curritos que o volvían a currar en 24h o desmantelaban la fábrica. Los desmanteladores estaban ya preparados y todo y rapidito se terminó la huelga.

Mucha gente no entiende como funcionan estas cosas, mucho menos que las propias fábricas de las empresas deben competir unas con otras.


----------



## cacho_perro (28 Jun 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Sin quitarte la razón, lo de las empresas gordas en España es un pelín diferente (y mas sencillo): La empresa de turno ofrece montar su fábrica a cambio de prevendas. El gobierno de turno las ofrece durante un tiempo esperando que, tras ese tiempo, la empresa "eche raices" y no se pueda ir tan fácilmente. Además, otras empresas suministradoras abren sus negocios cerca y pagando, así que es un plan sin aparentes fisuras.
> 
> Cuando terminan las prevendas las grandes empresas se ponen en contacto con otros paises, o incluso dentro de sus otras fábricas. Por ejemplo (por decir algo inventado), Ford dice "chavales, tenemos que fabricar en nuevo fiesta, así que cada fábrica interesada que haga una oferta. En paralelo, cualquier pais que haga su oferta. Y en paralelo, los lelos españoles que hagan su oferta".
> 
> ...



Acabas de describir el "maravilloso" mundo del capitalismo globalista... desde luego para las grandes empresas ha sido un NEGOCIO REDONDO... para la cada vez más desaparecida clase media ni de coña desde luego...


----------



## Berrón (28 Jun 2022)

KailKatarn dijo:


> No, podrida no. El problema es la educación, ni siquiera los massmierdas, la educación. Una persona bien educada sabe perfectamente que si tienes una tarta no pueden comer 500 de ella porque sabe de matemáticas, pero sobretodo porque no es subnormal.
> 
> En este país habéis hecho muchas risas con la LOGSE y tal, pues ahora tocan las carcajadas.



¿Hemos? ¿Tú de que me conoces a mí? ¿Tú no te incluyes, no? Siempre los demás, nadie hace examen de conciencia, siempre los demás, tal vez ese sea también uno de los problemas.


----------



## Gothaus (28 Jun 2022)

Yo ya renuncié hace muchos años, desde la crisis de 2.008, prácticamente: imposible encontrar un curro mejor, hipoteca, críos, salario congelado durante 13 años, sólo sube por la antigüedad o lo que diga el convenio, media hora gratis todos los días, jornada partida, un convenio que no corresponde, putadita por aquí, putadita por allá...

Me quitaron mucho las enormes ganas que tenía y llevo lustros con la huelga a la española: en el salario me engañarás, pero no en el trabajo. Hago lo mínimo, que es por lo que me pagan, y au. Yo cumplo, pero del mismo modo que cumplen ellos. Ambición ya ninguna.

La gran renuncia no sólo es marcharse de la empresa y no trabajar, sino trabajar a medio gas y sin ganas porque sabes que, por mucho que te esfuerces, no va a servir de nada porque ni vas a cobrar más ni te van a ascender ni te van a reconocer, lo único que vas a conseguir es más trabajo, más marrones y más broncas y ni un céntimo más. Así que pa qué. ¿Me puedes hacer esto, que tú sabes? Ah, no, no, yo eso no sé hacerlo, a ver si la voy a fastidiar.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (28 Jun 2022)

cacho_perro dijo:


> Acabas de describir el "maravilloso" mundo del capitalismo globalista... desde luego para las grandes empresas ha sido un NEGOCIO REDONDO... para la cada vez más desaparecida clase media ni de coña desde luego...



Por cierto, lo que acabo de exponer no es una opinión sino un hecho consolidado y conocido por cualquiera del entorno.


----------



## Javito Putero (28 Jun 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Los salarios no se pueden subir, en todo caso la pérdida de poder adquisitivo se indexara con la pérdida de productividad y punto. En cualquier caso ya están llegando perfiles del otro lado del charco para incrementar la segunda, o simplemente vía remoto.



JAJAJAJAJAJAJ los pancheeetos ultra productivos jajajajaja


----------



## Berrón (28 Jun 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> En serio, ¿y? Yo no estoy defendiendo a nadie, pero simplemente digo: Sea o no director del SNB, ¿invalidaría su argumento?
> 
> (por cierto, yo conozco en persona a dos foreros que ganan muy de largo mas de 5k al mes, y lo sé por el tipo de curro que tienen y la empresa donde estan)
> 
> ...



Estoy de acuerdo en parte de lo que dices, pero, ¿que puto argumento es ese que le echa la culpa de todo a los viejos? Eso es lo que a mí me chirría y que no considero precisamente espontáneo, si no bien dirigido últimamente en redes sociales por intereses de los que manejan la opinión publicada, que no pública. Aquí la culpa se reparte, que con 18 años ya puedes votar y tienes los huevos negros para tomar decisiones. Que lo diga un chaval de 15 años podría entenderlo, pero que lo diga un tío con 20 y muchos o treinta y tantos, ya no lo acepto. Aquí se ha permitido el chuleo político por parte de todos, no solo de los viejos, de hecho ahí tienes a "los jóvenes" siguiendo punto por punto la agenda y el forraje "cultural" que les da el amo. Aquí no se salva ni Dios, amigo, lo demás son excusas de mal pagador.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (28 Jun 2022)

Gothaus dijo:


> Yo ya renuncié hace muchos años, desde la crisis de 2.008, prácticamente: imposible encontrar un curro mejor, hipoteca, críos, salario congelado durante 13 años, sólo sube por la antigüedad o lo que diga el convenio, media hora gratis todos los días, jornada partida, un convenio que no corresponde, putadita por aquí, putadita por allá...
> 
> Me quitaron mucho las enormes ganas que tenía y llevo lustros con la huelga a la española: en el salario me engañarás, pero no en el trabajo. Hago lo mínimo, que es por lo que me pagan, y au. Yo cumplo, pero del mismo modo que cumplen ellos. Ambición ya ninguna.
> 
> *La gran renuncia no sólo es marcharse de la empresa y no trabajar, sino trabajar a medio gas y sin ganas porque sabes que, por mucho que te esfuerces, no va a servir de nada porque ni vas a cobrar más ni te van a ascender ni te van a reconocer, lo único que vas a conseguir es más trabajo, más marrones y más broncas y ni un céntimo más. Así que pa qué. ¿Me puedes hacer esto, que tú sabes? Ah, no, no, yo eso no sé hacerlo, a ver si la voy a fastidiar.*



Leed a éste señor que sabe de lo que habla.

Mi "gran renuncia" es muy parecida. Cero lealtad a la empresa. No muevo ni un dedo por nada que no esté en mi contrato, y si me ofrecen 10 céntimos más en otro sitio me largo. Os recomiendo hacer exáctamente lo mismo porque, creedme, la empresa no tendrá reparo en mandaros a la mierda si les viene bien.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (28 Jun 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Leed a éste señor que sabe de lo que habla.
> 
> Mi "gran renuncia" es muy parecida. Cero lealtad a la empresa. No muevo ni un dedo por nada que no esté en mi contrato, y si me ofrecen 10 céntimos más en otro sitio me largo. Os recomiendo hacer exáctamente lo mismo porque, creedme, la empresa no tendrá reparo en mandaros a la mierda si les viene bien.



Yo me dedico a borrar la mayoría de correos sin leerlos, si es importante que me lo reenvíen únicamente a mi, anda y les follen con las cadenas. 

Para ellos no tengo WhatsApp. 

Reunión que dura más de lo estipulado, me levanto y me voy


Paso a paso se van haciendo conquistas laborales entre los putos palilleros.


Siempre siempre, si tienen huevos, que me echen que soy de boca fácil y empiezo a cantar la traviata


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (28 Jun 2022)

Javito Putero dijo:


> JAJAJAJAJAJAJ los pancheeetos ultra productivos jajajajaja



Por precio/desempeño más productivos, si, en especial en entornos de bajo valor añadido como el español. Los enchufados prevalecerán, los cerebritos se largaran a otros entornos más acordes con sus capacidades y el resto serán sustituidos de no aceptar la nueva realidad salarial.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (28 Jun 2022)

Berrón dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo en parte de lo que dices, pero, ¿que puto argumento es ese que le echa la culpa de todo a los viejos? Eso es lo que a mí me chirría y que no considero precisamente espontáneo, si no bien dirigido últimamente en redes sociales por intereses de los que manejan la opinión publicada, que no pública. Aquí la culpa se reparte, que con 18 años ya puedes votar y tienes los huevos negros para tomar decisiones. Que lo diga un chaval de 15 años podría entenderlo, pero que lo diga un tío con 20 y muchos o treinta y tantos, ya no lo acepto. Aquí se ha permitido el chuleo político por parte de todos, no solo de los viejos, de hecho ahí tienes a "los jóvenes" siguiendo punto por punto la agenda y el forraje "cultural" que les da el amo. Aquí no se salva ni Dios, amigo, lo demás son excusas de mal pagador.



*Es que, a efectos prácticos, no importa de quien sea la culpa.* España es un Titanic desde antes de que yo (45 años) tuviera pelitos en los huevos. A mi poco me importa que quien haya provocado el agujero sean unos u otros, incluso si yo fui parte. Yo lo único que intento hacer es avisar a otros de que hay un mundo ahí afuera, que tenemos un pasaporte cojonudo, y que puedes usarlo para salir de la mierda.

Saber quien te pegó un tiro en el pecho queda muy bien, pero mas te vale correr a un hospital a tratar de salvarte.

Yo aqui trato de avisar y ayuda a quien pueda, y a poco que me sigas verás la brutal cantidad de trolls e idiotas que hacen sus ad hominem, como si eso fuera a mejorar sus posiciones o empeorar la mia. Todo da exáctamente igual.

España es un sálvese el que pueda y yo hace tiempo perdí la esperanza por el pais. Mis opiniones las dejo dentro del foro.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (28 Jun 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Por precio/desempeño más productivos, si, en especial en entornos de bajo valor añadido como el español. Los enchufados prevalecerán, los cerebritos se largaran a otros entornos más acordes con sus capacidades y el resto serán sustituidos de no aceptar la nueva realidad salarial.



El problema sigue siendo la discordancia entre salario y coste de vida.


La renta media disponible por unidad familiar es negativa


----------



## Lemavos (28 Jun 2022)

La gran renuncia es una realidad. 

Cualquier persona que se mueva por una gran ciudad lo ve claramente.

De manera personal en mi empresa, 2 personas se han largado sin paro ni indemnización. 
La gente ya no le tiene miedo al mundo laboral ya que el mundo laboral solo son problemas. 

Nos engañan con el dinero , no nos engañarán con el trabajo.


----------



## csainz (28 Jun 2022)

Seagrams dijo:


> Calopez, incentiva a los salgarianos, primer aviso



Tiene que subir a 25 céntimos el hilo, que se van los CMs


----------



## Cosmopolita (28 Jun 2022)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> Yo pienso , que esto es también culpa de la impresora. No se dejo quebrar en 2008, y muchas multinacionales pertenecen a esa red clientelar a la que le llega lo gordo del bce. El resultado es ya más de una decada de mediocridad, y poco a poco han sido colonizadas por nuevos parasitos como la ideología de genero, un cayetanismo progre, sindicalismo de alto standing, directivos con carga ideologica muy grande (izquierdas y derechas), etc...........y ya están llegando al tuetano, se han comido toda la vaca



Encima ahora parece que han sustituido a "suprime" de 2008, por "deuda corporativa" de años de la pandemia.

Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (28 Jun 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> La gran renuncia es una realidad.
> 
> Cualquier persona que se mueva por una gran ciudad lo ve claramente.
> 
> ...



Para que quiero dinero? Si no tengo tiempo de follarme la chortina de tu avatar aunque este con IA retocada.

Para que se las follen los moronegros? Vida frugal manda, follar chortinas manda, tener pasta y tiempo, manda.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (28 Jun 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Yo me dedico a borrar la mayoría de correos sin leerlos, si es importante que me lo reenvíen únicamente a mi, anda y les follen con las cadenas.
> 
> Para ellos no tengo WhatsApp.
> 
> ...



Otro que sabe. Y a ésto me refiero. No necesito que me enseñes nómina alguna. Ése comentario que has escrito deja claro que eres mínimo mando intermedio.

Esta misma mañana me encuentro con un subordinado a punto de decirle a un proveedor el % del negocio que le vamos a dar a ellos o a otros. Les tuve que cortar en seco y les dije diréctamente: "Tú hazme tu mejor oferta y en función a lo que me ofrezcas tendrás la parte del pastel que te corresponda".

Me parece increible que en mi propia empresa haya gente con tan poco tacto negociador. Muchas gracias LOGSE.


----------



## Javito Putero (28 Jun 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Por precio/desempeño más productivos, si, en especial en entornos de bajo valor añadido como el español. Los enchufados prevalecerán, los cerebritos se largaran a otros entornos más acordes con sus capacidades y el resto serán sustituidos de no aceptar la nueva realidad salarial.



asi tenemos los servicios que tenemos

pooota mierda

al final todo peta, el cliente es tonto pero no tanto.


----------



## Berrón (28 Jun 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> *Es que, a efectos prácticos, no importa de quien sea la culpa.* España es un Titanic desde antes de que yo (45 años) tuviera pelitos en los huevos. A mi poco me importa que quien haya provocado el agujero sean unos u otros, incluso si yo fui parte. Yo lo único que intento hacer es avisar a otros de que hay un mundo ahí afuera, que tenemos un pasaporte cojonudo, y que puedes usarlo para salir de la mierda.
> 
> Saber quien te pegó un tiro en el pecho queda muy bien, pero mas te vale correr a un hospital a tratar de salvarte.
> 
> ...



Si podemos estar de acuerdo en muchas cosas, pero es que no puedo remediar el asco que me produce ver a gente culpar al de al lado sin un mínimo de examen de conciencia de sus propios errores, no puedo con eso. Aquí, en burbuja, se ha llamado al exterminio de los "langostas" (literal), y esto no viene por que sí, esto está bien dirigido en redes sociales. Cuando el mayor chorreo de dinero se está yendo en taifas sobre todo, pero eso les suda la polla por que es su trapo, su banderita. Aquí las pagas a parásitos inmigrantes que no han trabajado en su vida son muchos miles de millones, a la mafia feminista le acaban de conceder 20 mil millones de euros, que se dice pronto, y mientras todo esto ocurre, hay hijos de la gran puta que están llamando al exterminio de sus abuelos, por ahí no paso, no me dieron mis padres una educación para callar la boca ante tanto hijo de puta.


----------



## Javito Putero (28 Jun 2022)

pelotazo_especulativo dijo:


> Cada golpe extra de remo que das se va en un 90% a: langostos,funcivagos,paguiteros,moronegros,lgbti,femilocas,impuestos, inflacion,alquileres disparatados etc. y para al final probablemente no tener ni pension ni nada.
> 
> Normal que los que reman mas fuerte esten hasta los cojones, los que siguen "remando" son los powerpointistas porque no estan remando de verdad.
> 
> Soltar el remo es la decision mas logica en Hezpain( el que pueda hacerlo ), pero la derroicion vital va a seguir ahi. Yo no entiendo como la gente no hace la maleta en masa mientras le entrega el remo al pagapensiones de turno.



ya, pero la mierda tocandose uno los huevos sabe mejor.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (28 Jun 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> El problema sigue siendo la discordancia entre salario y coste de vida.
> 
> 
> La renta media disponible por unidad familiar es negativa



Obvio que es negativa. Acaso esperabas otra cosa de un proceso estanflacionario.

Se está produciendo un efecto " Aliexpress " laboral más allá de los perfiles de baja cualificación derivado de la posibilidad de la implementación del trabajo en remoto.

Trabajadores en remoto en colombia trabajando para empresas españolas desde Colombia, trabajadores españoles trabajando para empresas alemanas desde España y así...

No decíamos que la Revolución Industrial 4.0 estaría basada en la información, en los flujos de información entendida como comunicación, en realidad? Hasta ahora el proceso incidía que un consumidor pudiera comprar donde eligiera a través de una pantalla, ahora esto se elevará a que un trabajador podrá trabajar donde quiera a través de una pantalla.


----------



## Manero empaque (28 Jun 2022)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> Gente con sueldos entre 30 y 55K ( remeros sí, pero no muy mal pagados) yendose de la empresa porque se sacan oposiciones, porque reniegan del trabajo y se van a vivir a pueblos, otros directamente a tocarse los cojones, aún perdiendo el paro porque luego curran 2 o 3 dias en una ett y lo empiezan a cobrar.
> La gente está hasta la polla de todo. Eso sí a charos de 100K no nos quitamos ni una con agua caliente , ni cayetanos, ni sindicalistas intercentros premium.
> Cuando se ha abierto el debate para encontrar las causas, me han dado ganas de decir que no era el dinero per se la causa, sino la injusticia delante del hocico de todos, pero para que iba a decir a mucha gente que el problema son ellos.
> Se viene muy gorda amigos, veo a gente muy solvente trabajando a un 30-40% de lo que lo hacian hace 6-7 años. Ya incumplimos proyectos, de hecho este año en todos estamos siendo penalizados por no entregar a tiempo.
> ...



Esto antiguamente se arreglaba con una cantera de jóvenes que empujaban con fuerza a las generaciones anteriores. Y eso, sencillamente, ya no existe.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (28 Jun 2022)

Javito Putero dijo:


> asi tenemos los servicios que tenemos
> 
> pooota mierda
> 
> al final todo peta, el cliente es tonto pero no tanto.



El cliente va a acabar pagando menos por un mejor servicio a la larga.


----------



## Albertojosua (28 Jun 2022)

Vercingetorix dijo:


> Yo me fui de mi anterior empresa donde cobraba unos 24 k.
> 
> Tenia jornada partida con 2 horas y media perdidas en el medio para coner, así que entraba a las 08:30 y salía a las 19:00.
> 
> ...



No te ha localizado un head hunter para Amazon? Estás desaprovechado por 1200 pavos.


----------



## Javito Putero (28 Jun 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> El cliente va a acabar pagando menos por un mejor servicio a la larga.



bueno es saber que eso es lo que crees tu


----------



## EL BRAYAN (28 Jun 2022)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> Gente con sueldos entre 30 y 55K ( remeros sí, pero no muy mal pagados) yendose de la empresa porque se sacan oposiciones, porque reniegan del trabajo y se van a vivir a pueblos, otros directamente a tocarse los cojones, aún perdiendo el paro porque luego curran 2 o 3 dias en una ett y lo empiezan a cobrar.
> La gente está hasta la polla de todo. Eso sí a charos de 100K no nos quitamos ni una con agua caliente , ni cayetanos, ni sindicalistas intercentros premium.
> Cuando se ha abierto el debate para encontrar las causas, me han dado ganas de decir que no era el dinero per se la causa, sino la injusticia delante del hocico de todos, pero para que iba a decir a mucha gente que el problema son ellos.
> Se viene muy gorda amigos, veo a gente muy solvente trabajando a un 30-40% de lo que lo hacian hace 6-7 años. Ya incumplimos proyectos, de hecho este año en todos estamos siendo penalizados por no entregar a tiempo.
> ...



Si estás viendo cómo con los impuestos confiscatorios que pagas derivados de tu esfuerzo están viviendo los moronegros y los funcis mucho mejor que tú, y con una mano en cada huevo,lo raro es que no renuncie más gente.


----------



## Dosto (28 Jun 2022)

La verdad es que no es muy motivante remar como un esclavo mientras tu vida pasa, viendo como el estado se lleva mas de la mitad de lo que ganas para alimentar chiringuitos, paguitas a los menas, ministerios de igualdxd, mantener a una casta política y funcionarial parasitaria... 
Teniendo en cuenta ademas que muchos ni siquiera pueden tener una mujer y formar una familia que es una de las mayores motivaciones.


----------



## la_trotona (28 Jun 2022)

Berrón dijo:


> Y los jóvenes, la mayoría manginas con el cerebro lavado por el antirracismo, el "puentes, no muros", el "volem acollir", y eso por no hablar del zorrerío de las jóvenes con los inmigróides. Menos echar la culpa a los demás y más cojones es lo que hace falta, que son los jóvenes en cualquier sociedad sana los que tienen que pelear y no quedarse en casa quejándose y culpando de su falta de testosterona a los abuelos derroidos.



Mira a quienes votan los jóvenes mayoritariamente, y verás que no son precisamente los de "puesntes, no muros", al menos los varones.

Y sobre la testosterona. En los 80 y 90 había un montón de paro y se desindustrializó el país.


----------



## Berrón (28 Jun 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Mira a quienes votan los jóvenes mayoritariamente, y verás que no son precisamente los de "puesntes, no muros", al menos los varones.
> 
> Y sobre la testosterona. En los 80 y 90 había un montón de paro y se desindustrializó el país.



Pues nada, chico, la culpa es de los "langostas" y punto. Circulen.


----------



## todoayen (28 Jun 2022)

wopa dijo:


> El viernes pasado fue un sobrino mío de 23 años a hablar con el jefe.
> 
> - O me subes el sueldo o me piro.
> - Imposible, bla bla bla...
> ...



Mentira, tiene que mediar un preaviso de quince días para que el empresario pueda abrir un periodo de selección.
O eso o pierde el finiquito y vete a saber si cae multa.
Estás obligado a ir al trabajo aunque no te paguen creo que hasta seis meses.


----------



## la_trotona (28 Jun 2022)

Berrón dijo:


> Pues nada, chico, la culpa es de los "langostas" y punto. Circulen.



No, creo que no entendemos que las circunstancias influyen mucho más que los comportamientos individuales, la culpa no es de nadie, sí se puede intentar mejorar pero si a muchos les parece bien que vengan extranjeros (para tenerlos trabajando por dos gordas en sus emrpesas, cuidadno de sus padres , etc.), es difícil luchar contra esos intereses.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (28 Jun 2022)

Dosto dijo:


> La verdad es que no es muy motivante remar como un esclavo mientras tu vida pasa, viendo como el estado se lleva mas de la mitad de lo que ganas para alimentar chiringuitos, paguitas a los menas, ministerios de igualdxd, mantener a una casta política y funcionarial parasitaria...
> Teniendo en cuenta ademas que muchos ni siquiera pueden tener una mujer y formar una familia que es una de las mayores motivaciones.




Con el malvado Franco:










Gracias PSOE:











Los nuevos habitantes de este país dentro de poco tiempo:


----------



## la_trotona (28 Jun 2022)

todoayen dijo:


> Mentira, tiene que mediar un preaviso de quince días para que el empresario pueda abrir un periodo de selección.
> O eso o pierde el finiquito y vete a saber si cae multa.
> Estás obligado a ir al trabajo aunque no te paguen creo que hasta seis meses.



Lo único que pierdes son los 15 días del preaviso, ni multa ni gaitas. Si llevas poco tiemo trabajando o has cogido la mayoría de las vacaciones, poco pierdes.


----------



## Können (28 Jun 2022)

Aparte de lo que comentáis, también es verdad que vivimos en la época del solo derechos sin deberes.

Y en la época donde un profesor gana más dinero que un tío que le toca viajar al extranjero para negociar con clientes.

Y también donde dijeron aplauda y vacúnese y mire al frente y todos aplaudiendo, vacunados y mirando al frente.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (28 Jun 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> El cliente va a acabar pagando menos por un mejor servicio a la larga.





Javito Putero dijo:


> bueno es saber que eso es lo que crees tu



Desgraciadamente es así, guste o no.

Me hace gracia aquellos que, ufanos, me cuentan eso de que prefieren comprar en la tienda de la esquina, porque prefieren pagar mas "a españoles"...hasta que le pregunto que si lo que compran en la tienda de la esquina son chorradas de 20 euros o algo de miles de euros. Esos mismos son los que vas a su casa y te lo encuentras todo del Ikea (por cierto, Ikea hace cosas en España, como algunas partidas de vasos de cristal).

La realidad es que tenemos un mundo globalizado e idiotizado. Cada años salen de las universidades cientos de chavales con muchas ganas de trabajar. Para demostrar a los jefes lo buenos que son hacen mil horas por un sueldo de mierda. Al final de las mal llamadas prácticas los jefes les ofrecen contratos de mierda, o diréctamente pillan a la siguiente paletada de jóvenes con ganas de trabajar recien salidos de la universidad. Y créeme, ésto va a doler pero las cuatro cosas que yo necesito (análisis financiero y cuatro mierdas de SAP) se las puedo enseñar a cualquier chaval en menos de un mes.

Y si no, pues el chaval indio con ganas de trabajar vendrá, con su propio dinero, a mi empresa, o trabajará en remoto que es lo que esta ahora de moda gracias a la pandemia. "Und, und, und..." como se dice en Alemán.

Y si no, estará todo automatizado.


----------



## wopa (28 Jun 2022)

todoayen dijo:


> Mentira, tiene que mediar un preaviso de quince días para que el empresario pueda abrir un periodo de selección.
> O eso o pierde el finiquito y vete a saber si cae multa.
> Estás obligado a ir al trabajo aunque no te paguen creo que hasta seis meses.



Tú eres tonto chaval.


----------



## todoayen (28 Jun 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Lo único que pierdes son los 15 días del preaviso, ni multa ni gaitas. Si llevas poco tiemo trabajando o has cogido la mayoría de las vacaciones, poco pierdes.



No voy a buscar los apuntes de FOL para rebatirte. Creo que no era tan simple pero si tú estás seguro....supongo que es así. No es contrato de prácticas no?


----------



## la_trotona (28 Jun 2022)

todoayen dijo:


> No voy a buscar los apuntes de FOL para rebatirte. Creo que no era tan simple pero si tú estás seguro....supongo que es así. No es contrato de prácticas no?



Sea el contrato que sea, es más si estás en el período de prueba, la empresa puede despedirte de un día para otro, pero tú también te puedes ir de un día para otro sin penalización.


----------



## todoayen (28 Jun 2022)

wopa dijo:


> Tu eres tonto chaval.



Me vas a hacer ir a buscar los apuntes de FOL?
No te puedes ir del puesto de trabajo sin más. Te pueden meter despido procedente.

Pero bueno si lo tenéis tan claro.....adelante.


----------



## todoayen (28 Jun 2022)

Si es periodo de prueba estamos hablando de otra cosa.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (28 Jun 2022)

Javito Putero dijo:


> bueno es saber que eso es lo que crees tu



Bueno es saber que no sabes por dónde te da el aire.


----------



## Dj Puesto (28 Jun 2022)

Yo ya no me avergüenzo de decir que trabajo mucho menos que antes, no merece la pena en hispañistán hacer jornadas de sol a sol para sacar un % exiguo, se penaliza brutalmente el ganar mucho dinero, si es fácil de rentas e ingresos pasivos........ vale, pero a base de doblar el lomo, not worth. Era cuestión de tiempo que la gente se diese cuenta que lo ideal es remar lo mínimo, ni cultura del esfuerzo ni pollas.

Y luego ya están los que cobran el SMI que esos mientras siga habiendo paguitas no va a querer currar ni uno.


----------



## la_trotona (28 Jun 2022)

Berrón dijo:


> Si podemos estar de acuerdo en muchas cosas, pero es que no puedo remediar el asco que me produce ver a gente culpar al de al lado sin un mínimo de examen de conciencia de sus propios errores, no puedo con eso. Aquí, en burbuja, se ha llamado al exterminio de los "langostas" (literal), y esto no viene por que sí, esto está bien dirigido en redes sociales. Cuando el mayor chorreo de dinero se está yendo en taifas sobre todo, pero eso les suda la polla por que es su trapo, su banderita. Aquí las pagas a parásitos inmigrantes que no han trabajado en su vida son muchos miles de millones, a la mafia feminista le acaban de conceder 20 mil millones de euros, que se dice pronto, y mientras todo esto ocurre, hay hijos de la gran puta que están llamando al exterminio de sus abuelos, por ahí no paso, no me dieron mis padres una educación para callar la boca ante tanto hijo de puta.



Ahí tienes toda la razón, gente que sólo sabe echar la culpa de sus males a otros, y si tan mal está el país, te vas a otro como Noruega y a ser feliz.


----------



## Javito Putero (28 Jun 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Bueno es saber que no sabes por donde te da el aire.



bueno, eso es lo que crees tu.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (28 Jun 2022)

Gothaus dijo:


> Yo ya renuncié hace muchos años, desde la crisis de 2.008, prácticamente: imposible encontrar un curro mejor, hipoteca, críos, salario congelado durante 13 años, sólo sube por la antigüedad o lo que diga el convenio, media hora gratis todos los días, jornada partida, un convenio que no corresponde, putadita por aquí, putadita por allá...
> 
> Me quitaron mucho las enormes ganas que tenía y llevo lustros con la huelga a la española: en el salario me engañarás, pero no en el trabajo. Hago lo mínimo, que es por lo que me pagan, y au. Yo cumplo, pero del mismo modo que cumplen ellos. Ambición ya ninguna.
> 
> *La gran renuncia no sólo es marcharse de la empresa y no trabajar, sino trabajar a medio gas y sin ganas porque sabes que, por mucho que te esfuerces, no va a servir de nada porque ni vas a cobrar más ni te van a ascender ni te van a reconocer, lo único que vas a conseguir es más trabajo, más marrones y más broncas y ni un céntimo más. Así que pa qué. ¿Me puedes hacer esto, que tú sabes? Ah, no, no, yo eso no sé hacerlo, a ver si la voy a fastidiar.*



Opino exactamente igual, sobre todo en lo del último párrafo.


----------



## tomac (28 Jun 2022)

Creo que el fenómeno existe, pero muy poco en España tal y como se comenta. 

A veces pienso que los medios quieren ayudar a las grandes multinacionales de cara a la próxima recesión.

Si algún remero renuncia por su cuenta porque esta muy quemado ahora cuando venga la recesión todo eso que se han ahorrado las empresas teniendo en cuenta los costes de despedir en España.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (28 Jun 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Mi gran renuncia antes de que esto se pusiera de moda , fue porque se murieron varias personas que conocía y que habían acumulado enormes fortunas que dejaron para otros , después de una vida miserable sin parar de trabajar.
> 
> No sé si no gastaban por ser tacaños o porque estaban tan entregados a su vida laboral que no se dieron cuenta que la vida se acaba .
> 
> ...




Buen post como siempre.




A ver si @Coherente lo puede mejorar o revienta con la cara colorada.


----------



## Pollepolle (28 Jun 2022)

Gordinfla_el_que_te_infla dijo:


> Presente.
> 
> Aquí uno q curra un 30-40% de lo que lo hacía hace 10 años, y bajando.
> 
> Próxima parada, el paro y las paguitas. Va a servir a la curia político funcioratal, negros, maricones y feminazis SUS PUTAS MADRES.



No te preocupes que cuando gobierne el PP con Vox, España volvera a resplandecer en el horizonte para que remes con esperanza.


----------



## Iuris Tantum (28 Jun 2022)

grom dijo:


> Parece que no vivimos en el mismo pais.
> 
> Los que "aceptan trabajar en la privada", son el 35% de la poblacion total.
> 
> ...



Sí, desde luego que vivimos en el mismo país.

Ese 35% que acepta trabajar en la privada es el mismo que PUEDE trabajar en la privada.


No sólo los puesto de trabajo están colmados, sino que además hay gente que, sin trabajar en la privada, estaría dispuesta a hacerlo. 
Y eso incluye a inmigrantes ilegales para puestos de baja cualificación, suministro que no va a faltar.


----------



## Reutilizable (28 Jun 2022)

wopa dijo:


> El viernes pasado fue un sobrino mío de 23 años a hablar con el jefe.
> 
> - O me subes el sueldo o me piro.
> - Imposible, bla bla bla...
> ...



Si además le dice al gobierno que deje de quedarse con la mitad de su sueldo via impuestos.... lo borda!!!!


----------



## MiNombreEsFantasma (28 Jun 2022)

Por Dios, que alguien le pegue un tiro a este chalado para que deje de sufrir.


----------



## eL PERRO (28 Jun 2022)

*4 niños rata casapapis siguiendole la corriente al TROLAZO EMBUSTERO que caga el hilo y ya todos se creen sus propias fantasias

A VER SI OS ENTERAIS DE UNA PUTA VEZ QUE ESO DE QUE NO SE ENCUENTRE A GENTE ES MENTIRA
MENTIRA
MENTIRA
MENTIRA
MENTIRA
MENTIRA

SOLO UN PUTO MANTRA DE MIERDA QUE OS CAGAN EN LA TELEDIARREA PARA JUSTIFICAR LA INVASION DE OTROS 10 MILLONES MAS DE MORONEGROS "PORQUE EJJJJJJJJJQUE HACIAN FALTA"

De hecho me parece muy sospechoso este tipo de hilos y sus mensajes. Parecen todos CMS de mierda dandose la razon unos a otros para justificar a la moronegrada*


----------



## Proto (28 Jun 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> *4 niños rata casapapis siguiendole la corriente al TROLAZO EMBUSTERO que caga el hilo y ya todos se creen sus propias fantasias
> 
> A VER SI OS ENTERAIS DE UNA PUTA VEZ QUE ESO DE QUE NO SE ENCUENTRE A GENTE ES MENTIRA
> MENTIRA
> ...



Todo español a opositar, paguitas o emigrar, y los inmigrantes a trabajar. 

Es lo que hay y se hará.


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (28 Jun 2022)

Es muy triste porque al final, tras lustros de derroicion, la mentalidad que se esta instalando es la del minimo esfuerzo.
Eso sostenido en el tiempo lleva a un cambio cultural permanente que induce a la gente a votarle a los rojos y que la fiesta " la pague otro"
Pero esos " otros " o sueltan el remo, o se acogen al minimo esfuerzo, o se ponen a opositar o emigran, o sea que no hay nadie que pague la fiesta.

Una vez pasado ese punto, ya es todo cuesta abajo para un regimen socialista permanente al estilo venezolano, lo cual actua como retroalimentacion a todo el sistema cultural y economico.

Que mal futuro le veo al pais. Pero es que es lo que la gente ha votado aun siendo conscientes en el fondo del timo. La consecuencia del "dame pan y llamame tonto"

Para colmo, desde el BCE siguen evitando que se produzca el ajuste que podria revertir la situacion.

Repito lo que he dicho: No entiendo como la gente no emigra EN MASA.


----------



## Vercingetorix (28 Jun 2022)

Albertojosua dijo:


> No te ha localizado un head hunter para Amazon? Estás desaprovechado por 1200 pavos.



En AMAZON quieren chavales a los que pagan 4 duros y los explotan sometiendolos a una presión y unos objetivos casi inalcanzables 

Y los chavales pierden el culo porque "trabajo en Amazon".

Yo tengo cuarenta y pico tacos. Y estoy ya de vuelta de algunas cosas


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (28 Jun 2022)

Jose dijo:


> La generación langosta ha arrasado este país no sólo económicamente sino también psicológicamente.
> 
> Hasta tal punto de que el funcionariado ya es un tratamiento psiquiátrico, al que todo apaleado del sector privado acude cuando se rinde ante la adversidad de la vida.
> 
> ...





_El sistema de pensiones ya se percibe como una estafa piramidal. Cada vez menos gente va a querer colaborar con esto._


Es que ya ni habrá gente para colaborar:



_




_


----------



## ciudadano cabreado (28 Jun 2022)

Berrón dijo:


> Si podemos estar de acuerdo en muchas cosas, pero es que no puedo remediar el asco que me produce ver a gente culpar al de al lado sin un mínimo de examen de conciencia de sus propios errores, no puedo con eso. Aquí, en burbuja, se ha llamado al exterminio de los "langostas" (literal), y esto no viene por que sí, esto está bien dirigido en redes sociales. Cuando el mayor chorreo de dinero se está yendo en taifas sobre todo, pero eso les suda la polla por que es su trapo, su banderita. Aquí las pagas a parásitos inmigrantes que no han trabajado en su vida son muchos miles de millones, a la mafia feminista le acaban de conceder 20 mil millones de euros, que se dice pronto, y mientras todo esto ocurre, hay hijos de la gran puta que están llamando al exterminio de sus abuelos, por ahí no paso, no me dieron mis padres una educación para callar la boca ante tanto hijo de puta.



Si si, pero quién vota a los políticos que permiten todo eso eeeehhh?


----------



## ciudadano cabreado (28 Jun 2022)

ciudadano cabreado dijo:


> Si si, pero quién vota a los políticos que permiten todo eso eeeehhh?
> 
> Cuál es la generación que votó a González para que creara el estatuto de autonomía??
> 
> Cuál es la generación que decidió crear el régimen del 78?


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (28 Jun 2022)

Vercingetorix dijo:


> En AMAZON quieren chavales a los que pagan 4 duros y los explotan sometiendolos a una presión y unos objetivos casi inalcanzables
> 
> Y los chavales pierden el culo porque "trabajo en Amazon".
> 
> Yo tengo cuarenta y pico tacos. Y estoy ya de vuelta de algunas cosas



Lo de Amazon raya la criminalidad.

A mi me han llegado varias ofertas de trabajo, y te hablo de 6 cifras y oficina, no de descargar cajas. Pues bien, tengo compañeros que se han largado por la brutal presión y como les tratan. A punto estuve de aceptar una (mil entrevistas, por cierto) pero cuando les pedí hablar con alguien en un puesto similar y me explicó como funciona la cosa decidí que para trabajar para ellos voy a necesitar pasar mas hambre.

Una cosa que te puede dejar loco es que cuando entras te asignan una dirección de correo, por ejemplo si te llamas Jose Antonio Perez pues eres "JoAnPe@amazon.xx" (es un ejemplo, no quiero desvelar fuentes). Pues bien, tu jefe te llamará "Joanpe" porque ni merece la pena saber tu nombre.

Cualquier desviación del proyecto (hablo de porcentajes de 0.4% de la cantidad asignada) hace que éste se cancele, y por supuesto si tus conocimientos no valen pues a la puta calle. No pasa nada, hay chorrocientos esperando.

Lo único bueno de Amazon es que pagan bien en puestos de mando, pero aun así no merece la pena.


----------



## John Smmith (28 Jun 2022)

El socialismo quita las ganas de trabajar. La igualdad es una de las palabras mas perversas e injustas que existen. Cuando robas a alguien su trabajo para regalarlo a otros terminas desincentivando a empresas y trabajadores.


----------



## Vercingetorix (28 Jun 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Lo de Amazon raya la criminalidad.
> 
> A mi me han llegado varias ofertas de trabajo, y te hablo de 6 cifras y oficina, no de descargar cajas. Pues bien, tengo compañeros que se han largado por la brutal presión y como les tratan. A punto estuve de aceptar una (mil entrevistas, por cierto) pero cuando les pedí hablar con alguien en un puesto similar y me explicó como funciona la cosa decidí que para trabajar para ellos voy a necesitar pasar mas hambre.
> 
> ...



Tal cual

Y ni te cuento en puestos con nombres rimbombantes como "Key Account Manager" o "Bussines Development Manager"

Que sl haces la entrevista te das cuenta de que al final los puedes traducir como "Comercial" y "Jefe de equipo comercial"


----------



## |||||||| (28 Jun 2022)

Estamos en un Universo 25 de cajón.

El tiempo pondrá a cada uno en su sitio.


----------



## Berrón (28 Jun 2022)

ciudadano cabreado dijo:


> Si si, pero quién vota a los políticos que permiten todo eso eeeehhh?



De todo hay en la viña...


----------



## kleinerwolf1 (28 Jun 2022)

Vercingetorix dijo:


> Yo me fui de mi anterior empresa donde cobraba unos 24 k.
> 
> Tenia jornada partida con 2 horas y media perdidas en el medio para coner, así que entraba a las 08:30 y salía a las 19:00.
> 
> ...



Eso que trabajas menos que un funcionario, no me lo creo


----------



## Patito Feo (28 Jun 2022)

wopa dijo:


> El viernes pasado fue un sobrino mío de 23 años a hablar con el jefe.
> 
> - O me subes el sueldo o me piro.
> - Imposible, bla bla bla...
> ...




Pues ha trabajado 15 dias de gratis por prisas.


----------



## Vercingetorix (28 Jun 2022)

kleinerwolf1 dijo:


> Eso que trabajas menos que un funcionario, no me lo creo



Jajajajajajajaja

En horas de trabajo sí

En trabajo efectivo a lo mejor es otra cosa


----------



## Cafeto (28 Jun 2022)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> Gente con sueldos entre 30 y 55K ( remeros sí, pero no muy mal pagados) yendose de la empresa porque se sacan oposiciones, porque reniegan del trabajo y se van a vivir a pueblos, otros directamente a tocarse los cojones, aún perdiendo el paro porque luego curran 2 o 3 dias en una ett y lo empiezan a cobrar.
> La gente está hasta la polla de todo. Eso sí a charos de 100K no nos quitamos ni una con agua caliente , ni cayetanos, ni sindicalistas intercentros premium.
> Cuando se ha abierto el debate para encontrar las causas, me han dado ganas de decir que no era el dinero per se la causa, sino la injusticia delante del hocico de todos, pero para que iba a decir a mucha gente que el problema son ellos.
> Se viene muy gorda amigos, veo a gente muy solvente trabajando a un 30-40% de lo que lo hacian hace 6-7 años. Ya incumplimos proyectos, de hecho este año en todos estamos siendo penalizados por no entregar a tiempo.
> ...



Hombre, es que ganando >40K y, particularmente, >50K trabajar es de tontos porque hacienda se lleva un pastizal. Cualquier que gana ese salario lo sabe, que está siendo expoliado por el estado para mantener vagos y maleantes y, obviamente, levanta el pie del acelerador y se toca los huevos.


----------



## eL PERRO (28 Jun 2022)

Berrón dijo:


> *Aquí, en burbuja, se ha llamado al exterminio de los "langostas" (literal),* y esto no viene por que sí, esto está bien dirigido en redes sociales. *Cuando el mayor chorreo de dinero se está yendo en taifas* sobre todo, pero eso les suda la polla por que es su trapo, su banderita. Aquí las pagas a parásitos inmigrantes que no han trabajado en su vida son muchos miles de millones, a la mafia feminista le acaban de conceder 20 mil millones de euros, que se dice pronto, y mientras todo esto ocurre, hay hijos de la gran puta que están llamando al exterminio de sus abuelos, por ahí no paso, no me dieron mis padres una educación para callar la boca ante tanto hijo de puta.



Caeis en un gran error. Y es que os creeis que todos los usuarios de este pozo de mierda (o de cualquier lugar de las redes), son opiniones de gente normal. Y no entendeis que MILES Y MILES DE CUENTAS de sitios como este, son CMS

Es decir, multicuentas hechas por algun organismo, cuyas intenciones son las de hacer PROPAGANDA MASIVA respecto a algo, para teledirigir las opiniones de quienes leen, que por efecto gregario, se suman a la masa

¿Tu no has visto siempre la tipica actitud de los borregos zamparrabos de sus partidos, que hacen siempre lo que su amo les dice, aunque el lunes les digan blanco y el martes negro?

Aqui la ñarigudada globalista lleva años dejando claro que QUIEREN QUITAR LAS PENSIONES Y EXTERMINAR LOS JUBILADOS. Hay un dineral que se va en pensiones, y en hospitales o en gente dependiente, que son muchos millones que podrian estar siendo robados a manos llenas por hijos de puta, que aun podrian acaparar muchisimo mas de lo que acaparan. Y llevan muchos años mostrandonos el camino, que es ASESINAR JUBILADOS

¿Que crees que es la puta eutanasia, sino asesinar a tus padres y abuelos para irte a comer pollas? Pero como la gente no era aun lo suficientemente sicopata hija de puta como para asesinar a sus padres de un pinchazo, se sacaron LOS VIRUS DE LABORATORIO. ¿A nadie le sorprende que salga de la puta nada un virus nuevo que es jodidamente mortal con los mayores de 60 años?

Y una vez tienes la movida en marcha, entonces entran en escena los CMS. En el video que tengo en mi firma puedes recordar como de primeras el gobierno y todos los medios, estaban haciendo CAMPAÑA ACTIVA DEL CONTAGIO MASIVO. No es que la epidemia surgiera por negligencia, es que surgio PORQUE ERA EL PLAN y los gobiernos occidentales la provocaron adrede para asesinar a jubilados en masa

¿Y como lo conseguimos? Pues soltando a miles de multis CMS de mierda por las redes repitiendole machaconamente los esloganes a los niños rata subnormalizados y moldeables, que tenian que asesinar a sus padres porque a ellos nadie los deja un viernes sin botelllon

Y asi poco a poco, a golpe de miles de mensajes repetitivos y consignas criminales vomitadas hasta la saciedad, las cabecitas de los niños rata van asimilando toda esa sicopatia, y se convertian en los vectores de contagio que hacian el trabajo sucio a quienes esparcieron el virus. Mas o menos lo que pasa con los maricones y el sidra, que entre los maricones ser un sidroso da hasta estatus y se sienten mas importantes y presumen de ello, y hasta les da morbo pillarlo aunque palme mas de uno

El mundo esta en manos de JODIDOS SICOPATAS, que llevan siendo archimillonarios desde hace siglos, y estan tan aburridos de ser los dueños del mundo que ya no saben que cojones hacer para sentirse mas poderosos, y el resultado acaban siendo jodidas distopias genocidas, en las que nos matan a todos como cuando te aburrias jugando al SIM CITY y destruias tus ciudades activando los terremotos y volcanes


----------



## eL PERRO (28 Jun 2022)

Patito Feo dijo:


> Pues ha trabajado 15 dias de gratis por prisas.



No ha trabajado gratis ninguno, porque el subnormal ese se ha inventado la historia, como todos los demas


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (28 Jun 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Otro que sabe. Y a ésto me refiero. No necesito que me enseñes nómina alguna. Ése comentario que has escrito deja claro que eres mínimo mando intermedio.
> 
> Esta misma mañana me encuentro con un subordinado a punto de decirle a un proveedor el % del negocio que le vamos a dar a ellos o a otros. Les tuve que cortar en seco y les dije diréctamente: "Tú hazme tu mejor oferta y en función a lo que me ofrezcas tendrás la parte del pastel que te corresponda".
> 
> Me parece increible que en mi propia empresa haya gente con tan poco tacto negociador. Muchas gracias LOGSE.



Ayer me encontré, un post It de una compañera Charo para que la llamara.... Perdón? Si quieres algo, vienes, llamas, pides permiso y hablamos si tengo tiempo.

Te digo, la mala educación española impera en todas las empresas.


----------



## Palimpsesto. (28 Jun 2022)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> Gente con sueldos entre 30 y 55K ( remeros sí, pero no muy mal pagados) yendose de la empresa porque se sacan oposiciones, porque reniegan del trabajo y se van a vivir a pueblos, otros directamente a tocarse los cojones, aún perdiendo el paro porque luego curran 2 o 3 dias en una ett y lo empiezan a cobrar.
> La gente está hasta la polla de todo. Eso sí a charos de 100K no nos quitamos ni una con agua caliente , ni cayetanos, ni sindicalistas intercentros premium.
> Cuando se ha abierto el debate para encontrar las causas, me han dado ganas de decir que no era el dinero per se la causa, sino la injusticia delante del hocico de todos, pero para que iba a decir a mucha gente que el problema son ellos.
> Se viene muy gorda amigos, veo a gente muy solvente trabajando a un 30-40% de lo que lo hacian hace 6-7 años. Ya incumplimos proyectos, de hecho este año en todos estamos siendo penalizados por no entregar a tiempo.
> ...



¿A qué sector pertenece la empresa?


----------



## Patito Feo (28 Jun 2022)

Jose dijo:


> La generación langosta ha arrasado este país no sólo económicamente sino también psicológicamente.
> 
> Hasta tal punto de que el funcionariado ya es un tratamiento psiquiátrico, al que todo apaleado del sector privado acude cuando se rinde ante la adversidad de la vida.
> 
> ...



.



Marco lo que veo mas importante, te doy la razon en casi todo, pero no deberiamos culpar a la genracion langosta sino a los politicos que han pervertido el sistema. La generacion langosta ha hecho lo que todos hariamos, no nos engañemos y que queremos hacer pero ya no se puede. 
El problema es que los que nos gobiernan han decidido que no nos necesitan.. ni nos temen.


----------



## Patito Feo (28 Jun 2022)

ciudadano cabreado dijo:


> Hay mucha gente relativamente joven que le da igual la indemnización de 20 días por año trabajado. Estamos hablando de una generación que no ha visto un sueldo decente nunca....




Cierto. Las indemnizaciones del currito comun son una mierda.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (28 Jun 2022)

Jose dijo:


> La generación langosta ha arrasado este país no sólo económicamente sino también psicológicamente.
> 
> Hasta tal punto de que el funcionariado ya es un tratamiento psiquiátrico, al que todo apaleado del sector privado acude cuando se rinde ante la adversidad de la vida.
> 
> ...



_*Gente con una pensión de infarto y 5 pisos alquilados siendo mantenida por el remero. Reclama y exige que su pensión suba lo que la inflación además de Sanidad, viajes y medicamentos gratis... Donde vamos?... Son jubilados o las vacas sagradas de la India? *_

_*La generación langosta con tal de asegurar su jubilación ha llevado los precios de las cosas básicas hasta un límite tan absurdo que el esfuerzo que hay que realizar para mantener su bienestar y" calidad de vida" Pagándoles precios abusivos por pisos, alquileres, locales, naves industriales...Le ha quitado las ganas de vivir o hacer cualquier cosa a las siguientes 2 generaciones.*_




brooooooooooooooooooootal

muy bien descrito.

lo hilarante es que muchos jóvenes defienden que hay que subir las pensiones

¿¿¿¡¡¡serán gilipollas!!!???


----------



## Cafeto (28 Jun 2022)

Gordinfla_el_que_te_infla dijo:


> Presente.
> 
> Aquí uno q curra un 30-40% de lo que lo hacía hace 10 años, y bajando.
> 
> Próxima parada, el paro y las paguitas. Va a servir a la curia político funcioratal, negros, maricones y feminazis SUS PUTAS MADRES.



Aquí uno que no curra ni un 10% de lo que lo hacia hace 10 años. Hasta los huevos de que me roben impuestos, que curren los de las paguitas.


----------



## Patito Feo (28 Jun 2022)

HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L dijo:


> Yo francamente no lo veo en mi entorno: la gente anda pilladísima con cipotecas, son unos manirrotos a 2 nóminas de la indigencia o cosas por el estilo, no están como para hacer el gamba.
> 
> Lo que sí veo es que los que podrían ser más "ambiciosos" no se rompen el coco y van a puestos lo más tranquilos y estables posible, aunque cobren salarios reguleros y no tengan perspectivas de "crecer profesionalmente" y esas mierdas.



La diferencia entre ser el ultimo mono y no tener ninguna responsabilidad y ser el que "tiene las llaves de la nave" y se come todos lo marrones a veces es de 150 € en una emprasa normalucha. Es la gorra del encargado del mcdonals que no compensa.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (28 Jun 2022)

todoayen dijo:


> Me vas a hacer ir a buscar los apuntes de FOL?
> No te puedes ir del puesto de trabajo sin más. Te pueden meter despido procedente.
> 
> Pero bueno si lo tenéis tan claro.....adelante.



Hay muchas formas de tocar los huevos para que al final te echen con el ansiado IMPROCEDENTE 

Haz lo minimo imprescindible, provoca ambientes tóxicos entre los compañeros, haz muecas y gestos al jefe, hazles mobbing tú a ellos, si tienes trato directo con clientes intenta vender lo mínimo, sabotea todo lo que esté a tu alcance pero que no pueda demostrarse que has sido tú, pero que corra la sospecha. Etc etc. Ponte en el lugar de los jefes y haz todo lo que te jodería que te hiciesen a ti.

Eso sí ficha siempre a tu hora y no incumplas tus obligaciones mínimas.

Muchos se quejan de que el empresario tiene más poder que el empleado, pero no estoy yo tan seguro...

Al final una relación laboral es como una relación de pareja. Las cosas no van bien si uno no quiere


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (28 Jun 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Ayer me encontré, un post It de una compañera Charo para que la llamara.... Perdón? Si quieres algo, vienes, llamas, pides permiso y hablamos si tengo tiempo.
> 
> Te digo, la mala educación española impera en todas las empresas.



Jojo...esto da para hilo propio.

El post-it lo tiras diréctamente a la basura, y cuando venga a preguntar le dices que no tienes ni idea y que la gente te pone papelitos todo el tiempo, que si eso te pida cita por email.


----------



## grom (28 Jun 2022)

Iuris Tantum dijo:


> Sí, desde luego que vivimos en el mismo país.
> 
> Ese 35% que acepta trabajar en la privada es el mismo que PUEDE trabajar en la privada.
> 
> ...



No, no vivimos en el mismo pais.
Los que PUEDEN trabajar son el 100%.
Los que trabajan, el 50%. 

Esos son los numeros. 
La intencion de la gente, es de cada uno. Cuenta como parado igual uno que esta buscando empleo como un cabron y no lo encuentra, que otro que le ofrecen un empleo y dice que trabajes tu con tus cojones que a el no le merece la pena dejar de cobrar el subsidio. Los dos son parados.

En cuanto a la inmigracion, son perceptores de renta netos, da igual lo que hagan. 
Diferente seria si a España vinieran inmigrantes formados en vez de analfabetos. Pero es lo que hay: vienen pensionistas.

Y voy a insistir una vez mas. Un % de paro elevado no es incompatible con "renuncia". En absoluto


----------



## Klapaucius (28 Jun 2022)

La impresora todo lo aguanta.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (28 Jun 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Jojo...esto da para hilo propio.
> 
> El post-it lo tiras diréctamente a la basura, y cuando venga a preguntar le dices que no tienes ni idea y que la gente te pone papelitos todo el tiempo, que si eso te pida cita por email.



Hace 3 semanas, reunión física en Barcelona con charos de alto nivel premium por tema fusión del banco.


4 PUTAS HORAS DE REUNIÓN DE 10 A 16. 30 minutos productivos y un emplazamiento de hacer otra en breve.


Al final, el funcivago para bien o para mal tiene superior, pero no jefe y para echarle hay que separarle del cuerpo vía delito, pero en la privada, todo el puto día tragando.


Yo, más hasta los huevos no puedo estar. Así que portátil en mano, foreando.

No quiero pensar lo jodida que está la gente con 1500 pavos pabajo (hasta con 2k)


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (28 Jun 2022)

Klapaucius dijo:


> La impresora todo lo aguanta.



Ni con los trucos de los sims aguanta esto


----------



## Tackler (28 Jun 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> De verdad, que me dan putas ganas de llorar.
> 
> Espero mejore su situación




El problema es que tampoco puede dejar el trabajo sin tener otras opciones, aunque sea Madrid el desempleo es muy elevado y el mercado laboral español funciona por nepotismo o amiguismo de una manera brutal, por eso mucha gente aguanta carros y carretas hasta que ya les afecta a la salud. Los progres se preocupan por las condiciones laborales de boquilla pero luego suben impuestos y todo haciendo imposible respirar a las empresas, en cambio con un desempleo del 3-5% (cosa imposible en España) las condiciones mejorarían. Pero en este país cuando eso pueda ocurrir prefieren meter unos millones de inmigrantes (ahora migrantes) y listo.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (28 Jun 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Hace 3 semanas, reunión física en Barcelona con charos de alto nivel premium por tema fusión del banco.
> 
> 
> 4 PUTAS HORAS DE REUNIÓN DE 10 A 16. 30 minutos productivos y un emplazamiento de hacer otra en breve.
> ...



Consejo de amigo (por si acaso no lo sabes ya). Cuando me invitan a reuniones si la invitación viene vacía diréctamente no voy. Solo voy si la invitación tiene: 1) Motivo 2) Agenda 3) Resultados esperados.

Por ejemplo:
1. Queremos analizar la empresa nosequé para acquirirla o no.
2. Vamos a presentar los datos de la empresa, su cashflow, y sus deudas.
3. El resultado esperado es saber si vamos a comprarla o no.

De hecho, si lo haces así deberían darte las gracias, porque todo queda clarito y nada se pierde, mucho menos el tiempo.


----------



## Esparto (28 Jun 2022)

La gran renuncia no existe salvo en este foro, que se apunta a todas las "campanas" que oye, sea residir en Portugal o echarse novia rusa y con todo lo que hemos trolleado no habría mujeres eslavas suficientes para todos.

Hay ciertos sectores como IT donde la gente empezó pidiendo que nada de jornada partida (como mucho 1h para comer), que no quiere hacer horas, ahora ya el teletrabajo está generalizado, etc. Pero sectores concretos porque hay más empleo que trabajadores y fuera de ahí apenas casos concretos.

La única gran renuncia que conozco se ha venido produciendo sobre los 90s, la de negocios familiares tipo bar paco cuyos hijos no han querido dedicacarse al negocio. O en mi caso, desertores del arado. Pero es cambiar un sector por otro.


----------



## Gothaus (28 Jun 2022)

Vercingetorix dijo:


> Tal cual
> 
> Y ni te cuento en puestos con nombres rimbombantes como "Key Account Manager" o "Bussines Development Manager"
> 
> Que sl haces la entrevista te das cuenta de que al final los puedes traducir como "Comercial" y "Jefe de equipo comercial"



Me harté de ver tarjetitas de esas hace más de 15 años, en una, entonces, importante empresa del sector del bricolaje. Key Account Pollas. Nombrecitos rimbombantes en inglés para darse la importancia que no tenían.


----------



## grom (28 Jun 2022)

Esparto dijo:


> La gran renuncia no existe salvo en este foro, que se apunta a todas las "campanas" que oye, sea residir en Portugal o echarse novia rusa y con todo lo que hemos trolleado no habría mujeres eslavas suficientes para todos.
> 
> Hay ciertos sectores como IT donde la gente empezó pidiendo que nada de jornada partida (como mucho 1h para comer), que no quiere hacer horas, ahora ya el teletrabajo está generalizado, etc. Pero sectores concretos porque hay más empleo que trabajadores y fuera de ahí apenas casos concretos.
> 
> La única gran renuncia que conozco se ha venido produciendo sobre los 90s, la de negocios familiares tipo bar paco cuyos hijos no han querido dedicacarse al negocio. O en mi caso, desertores del arado. Pero es cambiar un sector por otro.



Que todo el puto mundo quiera ser funcionario, te parece poca renuncia.

Okey


----------



## Gorrino (28 Jun 2022)

pacomer dijo:


> en isPain te ponen un puto ministerio de Igualdad femihembrista para ocultar que el problemón auténtico es la desigualdad brutal intergeneracional.
> 
> Ispain es el ùnico país del mundo donde una generación langostera y charil de analfabetos y gentuza bruta como arados disfruta de rentas suizas mientras los que reman, saben idiomas y manejan la tecnología a un nivel bastante bueno son machacados como cucarachas por sueldos y condiciones de Somalía.
> 
> ESte es el más grave problema que tiene ispain... pero no, te ponen a una putita penosa-cheposa de ministrilla para echar cortinas de humo femihembrista.



Yo sé tres idiomas y no encuentro nada que paguen más de 21000 brutos. Con ese sueldo de mierda no es posible comprar una casa ni nada. Si le metes horas extras, o segundo sueldo, hacienda te mete el palo. Así cómo no va a haber Gran Renuncia. Y Gran Evasión, también, que de eso bien poco que hablan en los MASS MIERDA, el que sabe bien inglés/alemán, inmediatamente se le viene a la cabeza irse fuera.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (28 Jun 2022)

A los que os piréis de un curro mandadle este video al jefe, BOOOOOM:


----------



## Wojakmanuel (28 Jun 2022)

*Si vosotros no queréis trabajar traerán más VENEZOLANOS y panchinegros, morochinos y lo que se tercie.*


----------



## Palimpsesto. (28 Jun 2022)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> El resultado es ya más de una decada de mediocridad, y poco a poco han sido colonizadas por nuevos parasitos como la ideología de genero, un cayetanismo progre, sindicalismo de alto standing, directivos con carga ideologica muy grande (izquierdas y derechas), etc.......



Doy fe que es así. Cuota charil y Cayetanos. Incluso la mayoría ha cambiado el léxico. El otro día un directivo, 49 años, un buen tipo hace 18 años soltando lo de empresa INCLUSIVA, VERDE Y RESILENTE. 
Que asco.


----------



## Palimpsesto. (28 Jun 2022)

wopa dijo:


> El viernes pasado fue un sobrino mío de 23 años a hablar con el jefe.
> 
> - O me subes el sueldo o me piro.
> - Imposible, bla bla bla...
> ...



Algún pantxi llegado hace una semana trabajará por mucho menos.


----------



## Palimpsesto. (28 Jun 2022)

Wojakmanuel dijo:


> *Si vosotros no queréis trabajar traerán más VENEZOLANOS y panchinegros, morochinos y lo que se tercie.*



Eso es. VENEZOLANOS con mayúsculas. El gran peligro de la clase media desde hace 20 años.


----------



## Javito Putero (28 Jun 2022)

rafaesva dijo:


> Mi caso.... Partiendo me el lomo literalmente en trabajo duro, por ett.
> Compañeros de la ett que no duran ni 20 minutos en puesto y eso que el sueldo es de + de 1500e,xon vacas liquidación y todo metido en sueldo eso si.
> Pues bien, me encuentro con mujeres y chicas jóvenes en mi misma línea trabajando y que no hacen el huevo.
> Trabajo duro para el hombre, liviano para ellas y encima ellas cobran más y se les perdona fallos, etc....
> Por supuesto.. A tomar por culo trabajo y que temen ellas



Eso está muy normalizado because of yes.

si fuera un trabajo de hombres pues tira que te va, pero resulta que tiene que haber mujeres también vete tu a saber por qué.

y el curro a hacerlo el tío sin más

y luego la tia a salir de ahí a jiji jaja

y el tio después de romperse la chepa a matarse a pajas o a pagar

No se a qué Genio se le ha ocurrido que va a funcionar


----------



## Javito Putero (28 Jun 2022)

Wojakmanuel dijo:


> *Si vosotros no queréis trabajar traerán más VENEZOLANOS y panchinegros, morochinos y lo que se tercie.*



Pues que los traigan a mí qué me cuentas si de hecho los van a traer igual y no a trabajar sino a darles la tarjetita roja de refugee y sus pagueeetas asociadas.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (28 Jun 2022)

|||||||| dijo:


> Estamos en un Universo 25 de cajón.
> 
> El tiempo pondrá a cada uno en su sitio.




El tiempo es JUEZ IMPLACABLE. Siempre lo digo.


----------



## Iuris Tantum (28 Jun 2022)

grom dijo:


> No, no vivimos en el mismo pais.
> Los que PUEDEN trabajar son el 100%.
> Los que trabajan, el 50%.
> 
> ...



Qué ganas de ponerte un antifaz frente a la realidad.

La empresa privada no tiene ningún problema de falta de mano de obra. Punto.


Ese es el síntoma más claro de que no existe una gran renuncia.


----------



## Javito Putero (28 Jun 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> Je. Solo la juventud? Tengo yo unas peloteras con gente de mi quinta (50+) por su buenismo bienintencionado que te cagas.



Tu sabes lo mal que lo pasan los pobeciiiiiiitos y eso lo dice uno que se rasca la pancha a primgao de la oficina. El verdadero objetivo es denigrar al que saca el curro adelante en plan mira pringao, eres un privilegiado en realidad lo tuyo no es tan malo mira este sufrimiento imaginario de aquí.


----------



## Albertojosua (28 Jun 2022)

Vercingetorix dijo:


> En AMAZON quieren chavales a los que pagan 4 duros y los explotan sometiendolos a una presión y unos objetivos casi inalcanzables
> 
> Y los chavales pierden el culo porque "trabajo en Amazon".
> 
> Yo tengo cuarenta y pico tacos. Y estoy ya de vuelta de algunas cosas



Coño, me refería a un gerente de logística de Europa occidental, no ha un picker. Jejje


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (28 Jun 2022)

Gothaus dijo:


> Me harté de ver tarjetitas de esas hace más de 15 años, en una, entonces, importante empresa del sector del bricolaje. Key Account Pollas. Nombrecitos rimbombantes en inglés para darse la importancia que no tenían.



Veo lo tuyo y lo subo a: "Senior" con menos de 5 años de experiencia. O los que les preguntas y no llevan ni 2 años en la empresa.

Lo de las tarjetitas se verá algún dia en documentales. Coño, a lo "american psycho".


----------



## Antiparticula (28 Jun 2022)

Paco anecdota.

Residencia ancianos.
Contratan a un grupo variopinto para hacer sustituciones por las vacas de verano del personal fijo.

El primer dia el cocinero no se presenta. Llaman al siguiente de la lista y el trabajo ya no le interesa.


----------



## AEM (28 Jun 2022)

El enemigo es el Estado. Chupa tanto que no deja respirar ni a pymes ni autónomos ni trabajadores. Tu precariedad es la ganancia del que parasita el erario público


----------



## Ritalapollera (28 Jun 2022)

No hay gran renuncia alguna, lo que hay es gran rotación en perfiles técnicos, el remoto lo ha cambiado todo.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (28 Jun 2022)

Gorrino dijo:


> Yo sé tres idiomas y no encuentro nada que paguen más de 21000 brutos. Con ese sueldo de mierda no es posible comprar una casa ni nada. Si le metes horas extras, o segundo sueldo, hacienda te mete el palo. Así cómo no va a haber Gran Renuncia. Y Gran Evasión, también, que de eso bien poco que hablan en los MASS MIERDA, el que sabe bien inglés/alemán, inmediatamente se le viene a la cabeza irse fuera.



Con todo respeto, dime que ninguno de esos tres idiomas son ibéricos (incluido español/portugués/catalán/gallego/vasco), y que en los tres o tienes una certificación que lo avale y ponga al menos "B1", o que te hayas pegado al menos 5 años en continuo hablándolo (ya sea que has estado en esos paises, o que tu entorno laboral de 8 horas diarias sea en ése idioma).

Llevo desde los 20 años con el 100% de mis empleos con jefes no-españoles. Mi idioma de trabajo siempre ha sido inglés o uno del norte de europa (lo hablo por temas familiares). Pues bien, en ámbos casos y para distintos curros/estudios tuve que certificarlo.

*Desde el respeto, a día de hoy hablar idiomas, sobre todo inglés, es el equivalente a tener el carnet de conducir en los 90. Es algo que se sobreentiende.*


----------



## Vercingetorix (28 Jun 2022)

Albertojosua dijo:


> Coño, me refería a un gerente de logística de Europa occidental, no ha un picker. Jejje



Mi perfil no es de Supply Chain Manager. Aunque pueda hacer las funciones, hay gente mucho mas preparada y con mas experiencia 

Yo soy más bien un Ecommerce Manager y en Amazon no es un sitio donde haya mucho trabajo para gente de estas características (aunque a priori pueda parecer lo contrario)


----------



## Frau Novak (28 Jun 2022)

No veo gran renuncia por ninguna parte, esto es Ejpaña, no Estados Unidos.
Lo que veo es que hay que agarrarse que vienen curvas.
El que renuncie, que tenga bien claro de que va a vivir y que no intente buscar trabajo en un futuro cercano.
Aquí solo se libran los ingenieros de SW, que van muy buscados.
Lo que veo también es mucha start up de mierda que ha cogido fondos para hacer una app basura que nadie querrá comprar cuando vengan mal dadas. Si estás en una empresa mínimamente potable mejor no moverse, si estás buscando a una que tenga pasado, presente y futuro más o menos claro.


----------



## AbrilSinFlores (28 Jun 2022)

Tenemos de todo, yo me pire hace menos de un mes por no pagarme las horas demás que me exigían.

Ahora estoy cobrando 300€ más sin hacer horas l a v y horario de mañana a las 3 estoy fuera.

Tienes que buscar, la gente que lleva 40 años en una empresa no se pira, pero los que no tenemos años nos comen la polla desde los huevos, y se están empezando a dar cuenta en muchas empresas, en menos de 1 mes me llamaron de 4 y rechacé las 3 primeras, incluso una me quería hacer una entrevista a 80 kilómetros, flipe le dije que pasando que yo no me meto 80 kilómetros para una entrevista, la pava se quedó sin palabras, no sé qué tiene en la cabeza, no miran lo que vale la gasolina? Ni que fuera para un puesto de directivo, otra que hiciera un vídeo mostrando mis habilidades , le dije que tengo 40 años que no estoy para tonterías, está todo el mundo ido de la cabeza.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (28 Jun 2022)

*EL CONSEJO GENERAL DE PODER JUDICIAL*

* TENDRIA SUS AHORROS GANDADOS CON EL SUDOR DE SU FRENTEN Y ARDUO TRABAJO

EN REPARTIDOS POR MEDIO CARIBE*























Pillados con cuentas en paraísos todos los integrantes del CGPJ


¡Terremoto en el poder judicial! Pillados con cuentas millonarias en paraísos fiscales todos los integrantes del CGPJ, con Lesmes a la cabeza




www.acodap.com





12.2K views11:12
__

LA QUINTA COLUMNA TV Forwarded from ¡No! a la nueva normalidad (@No_Plandemia)
 


_*⚖*_* La “ASOCIACIÓN CONTRA LA CORRUPCIÓN Y EN DEFENSA DE LA ACCIÓN PÚBLICA”, 
la cual dirige el Juez Presencia no para y denuncia:

Imputados por fraude fiscal y blanqueo de capitales: *

1. Juaquin Elias Gadea. Magistrado
2. Dolores Delgado Garcia. Fiscal General
3. Jose Luis Rodriguez Zapatero. Ex presidente del gobierno.

*Pillados con dinero en paraísos fiscales:*

1. Carlos Lesmes. Presidente Supremo. 17.000.000 €
2. Joaquín Elías Gadea. Magistrado. 1.100.000 €
3. Jesús Alonso Cristóbal. Fiscal. 700.000 €
4. Andrés Martínez Arrieta. Supremo. 2.000.000 €
5. Julián Artemio Sánchez Melgar. Supremo. 1.500.000 €
6. Miguel Colmenero Menéndez. Supremo. 1.200.000 $
7. Andrés Palomo del Arco. Supremo. 1.200.000 $
8. Pablo Llarena Conde. Supremo. 2.000.000 €
9. Vicente Magro Servet. Supremo. 750.000 €
10. Susana Polo García. Supremo. 1.000.000 $
11. Carmen Lamela Díaz. Supremo. 1.200.000 €
12. Ángel Luis Hurtado. Supremo. 1.800.000 €

*Buzón denuncias: *ACODAP
*ℹ Fuente: *ACODAP
_*⏩*_ Sígueme: t.me/No_Plandemia​

11.1K views11:29


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (28 Jun 2022)

t.me/laquintacolumna/24085 Jun 28 at 15:48



_BONILLA s PANAMA LIFE STYLE _







victimasdelospoliticos.org
Denunciamos ante la AEAT por supuesto delito de blanqueo de capitales a Juan Manuel Moreno Bonilla (Presidente Junta Andalucía)…
Denuncia tributaria por supuesto delito de blanqueo de capitales a Juan Manuel Moreno Bonilla y Manuela Villena López. Pueden consultar la denuncia pinchando en este link y también el comprobante d…









Denunciamos ante la AEAT por supuesto delito de blanqueo de capitales a Juan Manuel Moreno Bonilla (Presidente Junta Andalucía) y Manuela Villena López (Mujer de Juanma Moreno).


Denuncia tributaria por supuesto delito de blanqueo de capitales a Juan Manuel Moreno Bonilla y Manuela Villena López. Pueden consultar la denuncia pinchand




victimasdelospoliticos.org


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (28 Jun 2022)

* Pillados con cuentas millonarias en paraísos fiscales todos los integrantes del CGPJ , con Lesmes a la cabeza*
Jun 27, 2022 | Notas de prensa










*El escándalo se destapa a solo un día de celebrarse en España la cumbre de la OTAN, razón por la cual Lesmes no debería acudir ni siquiera como invitado a ninguno de los eventos oficiales si se tiene en cuenta que, él solo, aparece como beneficiario de 17 Millones de euros que son muy difíciles de justificar.*








Pillados con cuentas en paraísos todos los integrantes del CGPJ


¡Terremoto en el poder judicial! Pillados con cuentas millonarias en paraísos fiscales todos los integrantes del CGPJ, con Lesmes a la cabeza




www.acodap.com







> *Carlos Lesmes Serrano* aparece como beneficiario de 170 depósitos de 100.000 € cada uno (por un importe total de 17.000.000 €) en el STANDARD BANK ISLE OF MAN.



Puede consultar la denuncia y los extractos bancarios aquí:
DENUNCIA AEAT CARLOS LESMES



> *Rafael Fernández Valverde* aparece como beneficiario de 10 depósitos de 100.000 € cada uno (por un importe total de 1.000.000 €) en el CREDIT DE ANDORRA.



Puede consultar la denuncia y los extractos bancarios aquí:
DENUNCIA AEAT RAFAEL FERNANDEZ VALVERDE (CGPJ)



> *Vicente Guilarte Gutiérrez* aparece como beneficiario de 10 depósitos de 100.000 $ cada uno (por un importe total de 1.000.000 $) en el ITAU DE BRASIL.



Puede consultar la denuncia y los extractos bancarios aquí:
DENUNCIA AEAT VICENTE GUILARTE GUTIERREZ



> *Álvaro Cuesta Martínez* aparece como beneficiario de 16 depósitos de 75.000 $ cada uno (por un importe total de 1.200.000 $) en el BANISTMO DE *PANAMÁ*.



Puede consultar la denuncia y los extractos bancarios aquí:
DENUNCIA AEAT ALVARO CUESTA MARTINEZ (CGPJ)



> *José Antonio Ballestero Pascual* aparece como beneficiario de 12 depósitos de 100.000 € cada uno (por un importe total de 1.200.000 €) en el VP BANK DE LIECHTENSTEIN.



Puede consultar la denuncia y los extractos bancarios aquí:
DENUNCIA AEAT JOSE ANTONIO BALLESTERO PASCUAL (CGPJ)



> *Gerardo Martínez Tristán* aparece como beneficiario de 10 depósitos de 100.000 € cada uno (por un importe total de 1.000.000 €) en el BANQUE DE LUXEMBOURG.



Puede consultar la denuncia y los extractos bancarios aquí:
DENUNCIA AEAT GERARDO MARTINEZ TRISTAN (CGPJ)



> *Enrique Lucas Murillo de la Cueva* aparece como beneficiario de 15 depósitos de 200.000 € cada uno (por un importe total de 3.000.000 €) en el BANQUE BCP DE LUXEMBURGO.



Puede consultar la denuncia y los extractos bancarios aquí:
DENUNCIA AEAT ENRIQUE LUCAS MURILLO DE LA CUEVA



> *Clara Martínez de Careaga García* aparece como beneficiaria de 10 depósitos de 125.000 $ cada uno (por un importe total de 1.250.000 $) en el BLADEX DE PANAMÁ.



Puede consultar la denuncia y los extractos bancarios aquí:
DENUNCIA AEAT CLARA MARTINEZ DE CAREAGA GARCIA (CGPJ)



> *Juan Martínez Moya* aparece como beneficiario de 10 depósitos de 100.000 € cada uno (por un importe total de 1.000.000 €) en el ISLE OF MAN BANK.



Puede consultar la denuncia y los extractos bancarios aquí:
DENUNCIA AEAT JUAN MARTINEZ MOYA (CGPJ)



> *Roser Bach Fabregó* aparece como beneficiario de 18 depósitos de 50.000 € cada uno (por un importe total de 900.000 €) en el BANK OF IRELAND – DUBLIN.



Puede consultar la denuncia y los extractos bancarios aquí:
DENUNCIA AEAT ROSER BACH FABREGO (CGPJ)



> *Nuria Díaz Abad* aparece como beneficiario de 14 depósitos de 50.000 € cada uno (por un importe total de 700.000 €) en el FRICK BANK DE LIECHTENSTEIN.



Puede consultar la denuncia y los extractos bancarios aquí:
DENUNCIA AEAT NURIA DIAZ ABAD (CGPJ)



> *Rafael Mozo Muelas* aparece como beneficiario de 4 depósitos de 250.000 $ cada uno (por un importe total de 1.000.000 $) en el SCOTIA BANK DE NASSAU-BAHAMAS.



Puede consultar la denuncia y los extractos bancarios aquí:
DENUNCIA AEAT RAFAEL MOZO MUELAS (CGPJ)



> *Wenceslao Francisco Olea Godoy* aparece como beneficiario de 18 depósitos de 50.000 € cada uno (por un importe total de 900.000 €) en el FRICK BANK DE LIECHTENSTEIN.



Puede consultar la denuncia y los extractos bancarios aquí:
DENUNCIA AEAT WENCESLAO OLEA GODOY (CGPJ)



> *Carmen Llombart Pérez* aparece como beneficiario de 10 depósitos de 120.000 € cada uno (por un importe total de 1.200.000 €) en el CENTRO BANK DE VADUZ-LIECHTENSTEIN.



Puede consultar la denuncia y los extractos bancarios aquí:
DENUNCIA AEAT CARMEN LLOMBART PEREZ (CGPJ)



> *Pilar Sepúlveda García de la Torre* aparece como beneficiario de 6 depósitos de 150.000 $ cada uno (por un importe total de 900.000 $) en el DELTA BANK AND TRUST – CAIMAN.



Puede consultar la denuncia y los extractos bancarios aquí:
DENUNCIA AEAT PILAR SEPULVEDA GARCIA DE LA TORRE (CGPJ)



> *María Concepción Sáez Rodríguez* aparece como beneficiaria de 3 depósitos de 300.000 € cada uno (por un importe total de 900.000 €) en el NBG BANK DE LA VALETA – MALTA.



Puede consultar la denuncia y los extractos bancarios aquí:
DENUNCIA AEAT MARIA CONCEPCION SAEZ RODRIGUEZ (CGPJ)



> *Juan Manuel Fernández Martínez* aparece como beneficiario de 10 depósitos de 50.000 € cada uno (por un importe total de 500.000 €) en el NEUE BANK DE VADUZ – LIECHTENSTEIN.



Puede consultar la denuncia y los extractos bancarios aquí:
DENUNCIA AEAT JUAN MANUEL FERNANDEZ MARTINEZ CGPJ)



> *María Victoria Cinto Lapuente* aparece como beneficiaria de 5 depósitos de 300.000 € cada uno (por un importe total de 1.500.000 €) en el FCM BANK-MALTA.



Puede consultar la denuncia y los extractos bancarios aquí:
DENUNCIA AEAT MARIA VICTORIA CINTO LAPUENTE (CGPJ)



> *María del Mar Cabrejas Guijarro* aparece como beneficiaria de 6 depósitos de 175.000 $ cada uno (por un importe total de 1.050.000 $) en el BANQUE HAVILLAND DE BAHAMAS.



Puede consultar la denuncia y los extractos bancarios aquí:
DENUNCIA AEAT MARIA DEL MAR CABREJAS GUIJARRO (CGPJ)



> *José María Macías Castaño* aparece como beneficiario de 10 depósitos de 150.000 € cada uno (por un importe total de 1.500.000 €) en el LEUMI BANK DE JERSEY.



Puede consultar la denuncia y los extractos bancarios aquí:
DENUNCIA AEAT JOSE MARIA MACIAS CASTAÑO (CGPJ)



> *María Ángeles Carmona Vergara* aparece como beneficiaria de 10 depósitos de 120.000 $ cada uno (por un importe total de 1.200.000 $) en el NOVOBANQ-SEYCHELLES.



Puede consultar la denuncia y los extractos bancarios aquí:
DENUNCIA AEAT MARIA ANGELES CARMONA VERGARA (CGPJ)



> *José Luis De Benito y Benítez De Lugo* aparece como beneficiario de 10 depósitos de 750.000 € cada uno (por un importe total de 750.000 €) en el AIB BANK-JERSEY.



Puede consultar la denuncia y los extractos bancarios aquí:
DENUNCIA AEAT JOSE LUIS BENITO BENITEZ DE LUGO (CGPJ)​


----------



## todoayen (28 Jun 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> Hay muchas formas de tocar los huevos para que al final te echen con el ansiado IMPROCEDENTE
> 
> Haz lo minimo imprescindible, provoca ambientes tóxicos entre los compañeros, haz muecas y gestos al jefe, hazles mobbing tú a ellos, si tienes trato directo con clientes intenta vender lo mínimo, sabotea todo lo que esté a tu alcance pero que no pueda demostrarse que has sido tú, pero que corra la sospecha. Etc etc. Ponte en el lugar de los jefes y haz todo lo que te jodería que te hiciesen a ti.
> 
> ...



Bueno también puedes acabar apalizado en el aparcamiento. A la gente no le gusta que les andén malmetiendo, los propios compañeros te pueden poner en tu sitio.

Pero bueno, depende del sitio es una opción.


----------



## rjota (28 Jun 2022)

Jose dijo:


> La generación langosta ha arrasado este país no sólo económicamente sino también psicológicamente.
> 
> Hasta tal punto de que el funcionariado ya es un tratamiento psiquiátrico, al que todo apaleado del sector privado acude cuando se rinde ante la adversidad de la vida.
> 
> ...


----------



## grom (28 Jun 2022)

Iuris Tantum dijo:


> Qué ganas de ponerte un antifaz frente a la realidad.
> 
> La empresa privada no tiene ningún problema de falta de mano de obra. Punto.
> 
> ...



Tienes un empeño que no entiendo a reducir la cuestión a una observacion irrelevante.

Todos los funcionarios han "renunciado".
Todos los que están preparando oposiciones han "renunciado". 
Todos los que han pillado prejubilacion, han "renunciado"
Todos los que han pillado algun tipo de paga por incapacidad han "renunciado"
Todos los que tienen una subsidio, RMI, IMV, han "renunciado"

Son muchos millones.


----------



## Unhumano (28 Jun 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Es más, el que sigue remando y pagando impuestos podría decirse que es cómplice de este estado criminal, y por tanto debería ser encausado también.



Dijo en la terraza del bar mientras el camarero le servia la cerveza


----------



## chortinator (28 Jun 2022)

Aqui uno que ha dejado el curro este mes.

Que satisfacion decirles me largo, y sobre todo la satisfacion de verles la cara de cabreo.


----------



## jota1971 (28 Jun 2022)

Yo estoy a un 60% y soy de los que curra, es todo muy casino, lo tengo todo pagao y vengo porque me entretengo y me pagan bien pero tengo cara de veterano....cara de que me Suda la polla...las comisiones tambien ayudan...si no pudiera pillar Cacho bajaria a un 30% o incluso iris a por la indemnizacion de despido improcedente....


----------



## peterr (28 Jun 2022)

Soy autónomo y hace 2 años que trabajo de lunes a jueves, y ahora 2 meses de vacaciones. No pagadas, pero no me importa.
Siguiente objetivo, seguir reduciendo aún más la jornada laboral, a mi no me engañan más, la carrera de la rata que la haga otro.
Al principio empiezas fuerte y quieres montar muchos negocios, pero menos mal que me he dado cuenta de que todo es una estafa para beneficiar a unos y explotar a otros.
¿Para que voy a montar más negocios, para arriesgarme y en el mejor de los casos ingresar la mitad de lo que genero? Paso.

Entiendo que mucha gente no pueda permitirse reducir su jornada o dejar el trabajo, pero conozco a muchos empresarios que están empezando a soltar el remo, y cuidadito que se va a la mierda el país pero rápido. Aunque a estas alturas me importa poco.


----------



## El Mercader (28 Jun 2022)

Jose dijo:


> La generación langosta ha arrasado este país no sólo económicamente sino también psicológicamente.
> 
> Hasta tal punto de que el funcionariado ya es un tratamiento psiquiátrico, al que todo apaleado del sector privado acude cuando se rinde ante la adversidad de la vida.
> 
> ...



Joder, que pesaos sois con la puta generación langosta.
La culpa de nuestros males no es la generación langosta, sino de los hjijos de puta que han permitido que ninguno podamos ser ya "langostos".

En 1970 se podía comprar un piso todo el mundo TODO EL MUNDO, sin tener que cipotecarse, así que la culpa no es de los langostos sino de aquellos ayHuntamientos que se han negado una y otra vez a liberar el puto suelo y a poner solares en sitios como La Sagra a precio de angulas servidas en las tetas de una puta de lujo. El langosto saca beneficios (como haría cualquiera).

PS, no soy langosto, pero si pudiera lo sería.


----------



## Culpable (mayor de edad) (28 Jun 2022)

Pues a ver si nos aclaramos, porque si nos quejamos de la inflación y queremos salarios mas altos, una cosa lleva a la otra. Estamos atrapados, es un laberinto sin salida, no pueden ni subir salarios ni subir tipos de interés, estamos en una jaula, no podemos arreglar lo que se lleva haciendo mal decadas.


----------



## germano89 (28 Jun 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Joder, que pesaos sois con la puta generación langosta.
> La culpa de nuestros males no es la generación langosta, sino de los hjijos de puta que han permitido que ninguno podamos ser ya "langostos".
> 
> En 1970 se podía comprar un piso todo el mundo TODO EL MUNDO, sin tener que cipotecarse, así que la culpa no es de los langostos sino de aquellos ayHuntamientos que se han negado una y otra vez a liberar el puto suelo y a poner solares en sitios como La Sagra a precio de angulas servidas en las tetas de una puta de lujo. El langosto saca beneficios (como haría cualquiera).
> ...



siempre con el mismo cuento. En España sobra vivienda porque nos pasamos 10 años construyendo centanares de miles de viviendas de obra nueva.

El problema no es el suelo, es que la vivienda y el dinero esta acaparado por sectores de la población muy específicos.


----------



## lapetus (28 Jun 2022)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> porque luego curran 2 o 3 dias en una ett y lo empiezan a cobrar.



Eran meses, y te pagarán de acuerdo a tu último sueldo.


----------



## Intuitiva Feladora (28 Jun 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> La gente va despertando. Hoy he llevado a hacer la revisión de una de las furgonetas del trabajo a un pequeño servicio oficial y mientras me tomaba un capuchino de máquina en la sala de espera, como está acristalada y se ve todo el taller resulta que había un mecánico nuevo, un chaval muy joven, le metían y sacaban los coches al elevador y estaba haciendo tareas sencillas. Le he preguntado al de recepción con el que tengo confianza (años y años llevando los vehículos de la empresa donde trabajo) y me dice que el chico nuevo era el que vino en practicas de FP este año, que imposible encontrar mecánicos con experiencia por los sueldo que pagan, y que "no han tenido mas remedio que contratar a este chico recién salido del instituto que ni tan siquiera tenía carnet de conducir porque no quiere ir a trabajar ni Dios por lo que paga el jefe."



Empresa de teleco tipo Zener, Digo o algo así?


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (28 Jun 2022)

Unhumano dijo:


> Dijo en la terraza del bar mientras el camarero le servia la cerveza




No dijeron lo mismo los que culparon al pueblo alemán de la guerra. Ciudadanos que apoyan a su gobierno = ciudadanos cómplices.


----------



## El Mercader (28 Jun 2022)

germano89 dijo:


> siempre con el mismo cuento. En España sobra vivienda porque nos pasamos 10 años construyendo centanares de miles de viviendas de obra nueva.
> 
> El problema no es el suelo, es que la vivienda y el dinero esta acaparado por sectores de la población muy específicos.



Así que según tú liberalizar el suelo no ayudaría.

Mira, mañana me compro 2 hectáreas de suelo rural en las afueras de una ciudad y me construyo un chalet... Ah! Que ejke no me dejan.


----------



## anonimo123 (28 Jun 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> El mundo esta en manos de JODIDOS SICOPATAS, que llevan siendo archimillonarios desde hace siglos, y estan tan aburridos de ser los dueños del mundo que ya no saben que cojones hacer para sentirse mas poderosos, y el resultado acaban siendo jodidas distopias genocidas, en las que nos matan a todos como cuando te aburrias jugando al SIM CITY y destruias tus ciudades activando los terremotos y volcanes



El resto de tu mensaje es una gilipollez pero este párrafo es para enmarcar.


----------



## PolloMax (28 Jun 2022)

chortinator dijo:


> Aqui uno que ha dejado el curro este mes.
> 
> Que satisfacion decirles me largo, y sobre todo la satisfacion de verles la cara de cabreo.



Yo he pedido la cuenta para mediados de julio, camionero asalariado en mi caso, seguramente yéndome de reponedor a cualquier super de barrio gane lo mismo...


----------



## sepultada en guano (28 Jun 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Joder, que pesaos sois con la puta generación langosta.
> La culpa de nuestros males no es la generación langosta, sino de los hjijos de puta que han permitido que ninguno podamos ser ya "langostos".
> 
> En 1970 se podía comprar un piso todo el mundo TODO EL MUNDO, sin tener que cipotecarse, así que la culpa no es de los langostos sino de aquellos ayHuntamientos que se han negado una y otra vez a liberar el puto suelo y a poner solares en sitios como La Sagra a precio de angulas servidas en las tetas de una puta de lujo. El langosto saca beneficios (como haría cualquiera).
> ...



Que no... tonto: que en 1970 un metro cuadrado de construcción estaba a 10.000 pesetas y el salario mínimo eran 3.500 pesetas al mes. Con tres meses, pagabas un metro cuadrado.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (28 Jun 2022)

PolloMax dijo:


> Yo he pedido la cuenta para mediados de julio, camionero asalariado en mi caso, seguramente yéndome de reponedor a cualquier super de barrio gane lo mismo...




Mucho ánimo pollita


----------



## Murray's (28 Jun 2022)

Es que a más trabajas y ganas en la privada más pagas y más ardor de estómago saber que mantienes a casta , trabajar en España da asco.


----------



## Javito68 (28 Jun 2022)

Parece que lo de los RRHH ha sido una gran burbuja de inutiles que no se ha visto venir esto!.

Debería de pedirles responsabilidad a estos departamentos, igual que le exigen productividad al currito.


----------



## guanoincoming (28 Jun 2022)

Frau Novak dijo:


> No veo gran renuncia por ninguna parte, esto es Ejpaña, no Estados Unidos.
> Lo que veo es que hay que agarrarse que vienen curvas.
> El que renuncie, que tenga bien claro de que va a vivir y que no intente buscar trabajo en un futuro cercano.
> Aquí solo se libran los ingenieros de SW, que van muy buscados.
> Lo que veo también es mucha start up de mierda que ha cogido fondos para hacer una app basura que nadie querrá comprar cuando vengan mal dadas. *Si estás en una empresa mínimamente potable mejor no moverse, si estás buscando a una que tenga pasado, presente y futuro más o menos claro.*



Haced caso a este hombre que sabe de lo que habla. Al menos los que tengan cargas familiares.


----------



## Azrael_II (28 Jun 2022)

Gordinfla_el_que_te_infla dijo:


> Presente.
> 
> Aquí uno q curra un 30-40% de lo que lo hacía hace 10 años, y bajando.
> 
> Próxima parada, el paro y las paguitas. Va a servir a la curia político funcioratal, negros, maricones y feminazis SUS PUTAS MADRES.



Exacto


----------



## Lord Vader (28 Jun 2022)

*Hoy hemos tenido reunión en el trabajo sobre la gran RENUNCIA*

Y faltaron la mitad...


----------



## grom (28 Jun 2022)

Frau Novak dijo:


> No veo gran renuncia por ninguna parte, esto es Ejpaña, no Estados Unidos.
> Lo que veo es que hay que agarrarse que vienen curvas.
> El que renuncie, que tenga bien claro de que va a vivir y que no intente buscar trabajo en un futuro cercano.
> Aquí solo se libran los ingenieros de SW, que van muy buscados.
> Lo que veo también es mucha start up de mierda que ha cogido fondos para hacer una app basura que nadie querrá comprar cuando vengan mal dadas. Si estás en una empresa mínimamente potable mejor no moverse, si estás buscando a una que tenga pasado, presente y futuro más o menos claro.





guanoincoming dijo:


> Haced caso a este hombre que sabe de lo que habla. Al menos los que tengan cargas familiares.



Tu, y ese hombre que citas, veis los arboles pero no el bosque.

La renuncia NO es a cobrar. Todo el mundo quiere cobrar.
La renuncia es a TRABAJAR.

Que todo el puto mundo quiera ser funcionario te dice todo lo que tienes que saber para opinar sobre este tema.


----------



## Octopus (28 Jun 2022)

A mi me pegaron la puñada trapera a principio de año tras mas de 15 años y deslomandome.Pero me hicieron un favor de cojones que lo empiezo a ver ahora,les saque casi 6 cifras de Indemnizacion mas dos años de paro.Entre eso mas unas y rentas que tengo debido a muchos años de ahorro e inversion....entre 3-4 netos al mes y así pienso estar hasta heredar y de ahí ya podré sacarle x2-x3 al mes Tengo claro que va a remar su PM!


----------



## Harold Papanander (28 Jun 2022)

Está pasando.


----------



## Bizarroff (28 Jun 2022)

Intuitiva Feladora dijo:


> Empresa de teleco tipo Zener, Digo o algo así?



Nada de eso. Yo estudié técnico en mantenimiento industrial y me dedico al montaje, reparación y mantenimiento de equipos industriales, principalmente en plantas de fabricación, factorías, etc, sobre todo a nivel nacional y europeo aunque alguna salida me toca a nivel más internacional. No doy más detalles porque para quien conozca el tema es fácil localizarme.

La profesión de mecánica del automóvil (no estoy hablando de un cambia ruedas y filtros, de alguien que sepa tocar diagnosis de mecánica y electricidad) requiere mucho conocimiento y esta proporcionalmente fatal pagado. Sale más a cuenta reciclarse dentro del mismo oficio hacia aviación, ferrocarriles o incluso maquinaria de obras publicas o vehículo industrial, aunque aquí te deslomas. Haciendo lo mismo (mecánica y electricidad) pero a nivel industrial es fácil sacarse 10K euros más anuales y para nada es más complicado si no todo lo contrario, hasta se vive mejor.

De todos modos el gremio de la automoción está perdiendo gente a pasos agigantados, todos los técnicos electromecánicos que están en la cincuentena y que son muchos el día que se jubilen va a hacer que se disparen los sueldos o la gente se irá. Es ridículo que oficiales de 1ª estén cobrando sueldos de cajera de Mercadona en ciudades como Madrid. Además con la implantación del coche eléctrico y toda la mierda electrónica con la que están cargando el automóvil creo que va a sobrar gente de esta que se dedica a cambiar ruedas, filtros, escapes y que no aporta valor, y van a faltar técnicos muy formados en alta tecnología. O se les paga bien o se van a otros sectores, porque son gente con potencial para reciclarse y trabajar en otros gremios relacionados y donde pagan bastante mejor.


----------



## Fra Diavolo (28 Jun 2022)

En noviembre me ofrecieron la gerencia de la empresa, doblándome el sueldo literalmente. Y dije que no.

Hace poco el director general vino a hablar conmigo: tenemos que sacar esto adelante entre todos, etc. Que quieren jubilar anticipadamente al langosto que ha dejado la empresa hecha unos zorros.
Le dije que después de 10 años con el inútil ese, que no hace más que tocarse los cojones, ahora encima lo quieren largar por la puerta grande.
Los langostos se cubren entre ellos: que cómo le vamos a hacer eso después de una vida en la empresa.
Que se lo cuenten a los inversores/propietarios, qué les parece cómo ha quemado su dinero.

Que se olviden de mí: soy un asalariado, no quiero ni media responsabilidad más de la que me corresponde. Si necesito más ingresos ya me buscaré la vida.


Las empresas del sector buscan desesperadas gente "como la de antes": titulados con don de gentes, que viven por y para la empresa. Pero ahora pagan 1000 euros, 1500 si eres bueno. De lunes a sábado.


Si tienes vivienda pagada, vives en una buena zona, y no necesitas desplazarte prácticamente en tu día a día con 4 duros pasas. Y no tienes que dar cuenta a nadie, ni aguantar nada. Como es mi caso.

Yo hace 10 años me mataba a currar y lo vivía, porque me encantaba mi trabajo, cobrando mucho menos que ahora y metiendo más horas. Pero hoy no quiero ni pasar por delante.


----------



## chocolate (28 Jun 2022)

AbrilSinFlores dijo:


> Tenemos de todo, yo me pire hace menos de un mes por no pagarme las horas demás que me exigían.
> 
> Ahora estoy cobrando 300€ más sin hacer horas l a v y horario de mañana a las 3 estoy fuera.
> 
> Tienes que buscar, la gente que lleva 40 años en una empresa no se pira, pero los que no tenemos años nos comen la polla desde los huevos, y se están empezando a dar cuenta en muchas empresas, en menos de 1 mes me llamaron de 4 y rechacé las 3 primeras, incluso una me quería hacer una entrevista a 80 kilómetros, flipe le dije que pasando que yo no me meto 80 kilómetros para una entrevista, la pava se quedó sin palabras, no sé qué tiene en la cabeza, no miran lo que vale la gasolina? Ni que fuera para un puesto de directivo, otra que hiciera un vídeo mostrando mis habilidades , le dije que tengo 40 años que no estoy para tonterías, está todo el mundo ido de la cabeza.



Flipante. Entiendo que empresa española; yo en estos meses la única entrevista presencial que he tenido fue para una empresa local (no multinacional) y fuí porque me quedaba a un tiro de piedra de casa. Se me hizo raro hasta que no fuera en inglés y que haya sido una única entrevista con un pequeño test.

Lo que estoy viendo en este tiempo es que muchas empresas están en fase 1: negación. Asumen que lo que les ha funcionado hasta ahora va a seguir siendo igual en el futuro (contratación de perfiles técnicos). Parece que lo viejo no acaba de morir y lo nuevo no acaba de nacer.


----------



## OSPF (28 Jun 2022)

Yo sigo la filosofía del "me pueden engañar en el sueldo , no en el trabajo" .
3 horas he currado hoy de 8, de reloj...en 20 minutos termina mi turno


----------



## ElCalvo (28 Jun 2022)

Charos de 100k año en la privada?
Que nos hemos tomado?


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (28 Jun 2022)

Bien hecho.

De hecho, no solo no te van a pagar mas, sino que el premio por hacer mas cosas es que si te equivocas te van a follar vivo. Las empresas son asi de "agradecidas".

No te creas ni una palabra de la cultura esa del buen rollo y tal y pascual. Haz tu trabajo, y cierra la boca si ves que algo va mal.


----------



## Palimpsesto. (28 Jun 2022)

Jose dijo:


> La generación langosta ha arrasado este país no sólo económicamente sino también psicológicamente.
> 
> Hasta tal punto de que el funcionariado ya es un tratamiento psiquiátrico, al que todo apaleado del sector privado acude cuando se rinde ante la adversidad de la vida.
> 
> ...



La langostada hdp es esto pero con una gran dosis de soberbia. Son 10 millones de garrulos con 2000 merkeles mes




de media y votan


----------



## KUTRONIO (28 Jun 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Mi gran renuncia antes de que esto se pusiera de moda , fue porque se murieron varias personas que conocía y que habían acumulado enormes fortunas que dejaron para otros , después de una vida miserable sin parar de trabajar.
> 
> No sé si no gastaban por ser tacaños o porque estaban tan entregados a su vida laboral que no se dieron cuenta que la vida se acaba .
> 
> ...



Eso tú no lo sabes, conoco a uno que murió siendo millonario con 94 años pero se jubiló a los 65 años vendiendo la empresa y pasó 30 años disfrurtando de la vida acorde a su edad y consciente que estaba de paso en esta vida. Unos días antes de entrar en coma se lo dijo a si hijo, ¡Ya estoy preparado para morir! Vendió una empresa que daba trabajo directo a 55 empleados, dejó a cada uno de sus tres hijos de regalo de boda un piso en el centro de San Sebastián y ya te digo que vivió sin ningún problema económico 30 años como jubilado premiun disfrutando d ela compañia de sus nietos cuando eran niños y esas cosas

El dinero por supuesto que no es importante faltaría más (de hecho todos los del cambio y progreso ilusionantes te lo están todo el día intentandotelo quitar) pero eso sí, no es importante hasta que falta, a partir de ese dia joder que si es importante el puto dinero


----------



## sepultada en guano (28 Jun 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Es que a más trabajas y ganas en la privada más pagas y más ardor de estómago saber que mantienes a casta , trabajar en España da asco.



Pero si todo el mundo hace trampa alma de cántaro.


----------



## Mark_ (28 Jun 2022)

Berrón dijo:


> Muchos casa papi de 20, 30 y hasta 40 van acumulando trabajos de pocos meses por que en la mayoría de los casos no aguantan una mierda por que saben que detrás tienen a papá y mamá.



Y éso sólo acaba de empezar.

Mi generación ha vivido ya dos crisis económicas y ahora nos vamos a comer la tercera. Estamos acostumbrados a vivir sin un duro y tener pocas expectativas de futuro. Y no por vagos, simplemente la economía actual no da la oportunidad de conseguir ni la mitad de lo que nuestros padres consiguieron (con mucho esfuerzo por supuesto) aunque nos esforcemos al máximo.

Mi generación valora más el tiempo libre que el dinero, porque al final trabajar es vender tiempo de tu vida a cambio de dinero. Y los trabajos de hoy en día siguen siendo como hace 40 años, no dan tiempo para vivir pero encima pagando mucho peor en términos comparativos que en el pasado.

Por todo lo anterior, mi generación no está dispuesta a remar como cabrones para vivir, no peor, sino muchísimo peor, que nuestros padres, y afortundamente, la mayoría de nosotros vamos a heredar pisos y algunos ahorros con los que poder tirar compaginándolo con trabajos a media jornada o temporales donde nos encontremos medianamente agusto.

¿Para qué matarse a trabajar para ganar un dinero que no tienes tiempo de gastar y que sólo te da apenas para cubrir los gastos básicos (en muchos casos ni eso), los cuáles ya los tienes cubiertos gracias a tus padres? Es lógico mandar todo a tomar por culo.

No hay una gran renuncia en España, por ahora, pero las empresas deberían empezar desde ya a mejorar mucho, pero muchísimo, sueldos y condiciones laborales en todos los sentidos, porque la jubilación del baby boom está a la vuelta de la esquina y los que tienen que reemplazarlos no van a aceptar las condiciones que hay actualmente en nuestro mercado laboral.

El problema es que los empresarios en España no están dispuestos a reducir sus márgenes de benficio para mejorar las condiciones de sus trabajadores, lo cuál a medio y largo plazo saldríamos ganando todos porque está más que demostrado que un trabajador feliz en su puesto produce mucho más que uno puteado y quemado como un cenicero.

Pero no lo entienden, y no lo entienden porque el problema es que en España la relación empresa-trabajador nunca ha sido igualitaria porque ha habido y hay un paro estructural del 10-12%, y gran parte de empresarios considera que sus trabajadores deberían de estarles agradecidos por haberlos sacado del paro, que ése es otro tema. En éste país la norma es que el trabajo de dos lo saque una persona, lo cuál explica en parte la alta tasa de paro.

He estado en empresas en las que no es que sólo falte personal, es que directamente deberían de casi doblar la plantillas para poder sacar todo el trabajo que hay. Pero no, mejor que se vaya acumulando y a base de horas extra sin remunerar se consigue sacarlo adelante como buenamente se pueda. 

Pues muy bien. Que sigan así, ya veremos que va a pasar aquí a unos pocos años.


----------



## Gorrión (28 Jun 2022)

Berrón dijo:


> Muchos casa papi de 20, 30 y hasta 40 van acumulando trabajos de pocos meses por que en la mayoría de los casos no aguantan una mierda por que saben que detrás tienen a papá y mamá. Vaguean en el tajo, son piantes, y van buscando que los echen por que están acostumbrados al sofá y a que la mami les haga de chacha, y no se adaptan a madrugar y currar, y si ven que no los echan ya se piran ellos. Estoy harto de verlo. Un tío hecho y derecho con unos gastos ineludibles, solo se va de un trabajo cuando tiene otro ya en vista, por que sabe que con la limosna del Estao te mueres de asco.



Cuando quiten las leyes antihombre, dejen de regalar la vida a extranjeros delincuentes con mis impuestos, baje la vivienda y encarcelen a todos los que han montado el coronacirco, igual me pienso el volver a remar.


----------



## pepinox (28 Jun 2022)

Decir "no encuentro candidatos a este puesto que ofrezco" no es la Gran Renuncia. Eso es ser un empresario de mierda que negocia en términos de miseria.

Dicho lo cual, que en España abunden los empresarios que negocian en términos de miseria, no quiere decir ni mucho menos que haya una "gran renuncia". Nadie está renunciando a nada en España, lo que están haciendo muchos es no optar a trabajos de mierda.

Son cosas distintas.


----------



## Berrón (28 Jun 2022)

Mark_ dijo:


> Y éso sólo acaba de empezar.
> 
> Mi generación ha vivido ya dos crisis económicas y ahora nos vamos a comer la tercera. Estamos acostumbrados a vivir sin un duro y tener pocas expectativas de futuro. Y no por vagos, simplemente la economía actual no da la oportunidad de conseguir ni la mitad de lo que nuestros padres consiguieron (con mucho esfuerzo por supuesto) aunque nos esforcemos al máximo.
> 
> ...








Carmen Calvo: La gente no hereda, heredáis lo ricos







www.burbuja.info





Cuidado pues.


----------



## Edgard (28 Jun 2022)

Svl dijo:


> No veo que las grandes empresas estén contratando con alegría. Siguen pidiendo cinco años de experiencia a perfiles Junior y burradas así.
> 
> Si de verdad hubiera una gran renuncia en ese tipo de empresas lo notarían hasta los recién licenciados.




Estoy en una multinacional, relativamente tocha, más de mil empleados solo en Espanya. Con otros miles repartidos alrededor del globo.

Y si que hay bastante "rotación" entre los nuevos. Precisamente una chica del Departamento de Contabilidad se ha ido la semana pasada para Opositar.

El Director de Operaciones también se ha ido, 3 más de contabilidad, incluso tuvimos un crío que solo duró unas horas. UNAS CUANTAS HORAS.

Porque según, el curro le provoca ansiedad. Tócate los cojones. Ansiedad el revisar unas pólizas en el ERP. En fin.


----------



## Serbal-14 (28 Jun 2022)

Mark_ dijo:


> El problema es que los empresarios en España no están dispuestos a reducir sus márgenes de benficio para mejorar las condiciones de sus trabajadores, lo cuál a medio y largo plazo saldríamos ganando todos porque está más que demostrado que un trabajador feliz en su puesto produce mucho más que uno puteado y quemado como un cenicero.
> 
> Pero no lo entienden, y no lo entienden porque el problema es que en España la relación empresa-trabajador nunca ha sido igualitaria porque ha habido y hay un paro estructural del 10-12%, y gran parte de empresarios considera que sus trabajadores deberían de estarles agradecidos por haberlos sacado del paro, que ése es otro tema. En éste país la norma es que el trabajo de dos lo saque una persona, lo cuál explica en parte la alta tasa de paro.



Es el error habitual.

Una empresa puede llevarse un 20 o 30 por ciento de lo que produces. Eso cuando gana, puede perder o no ganar nada. Pero vamos, si la empresa te da todo lo que gana contigo en vez de cobrar 1.000 cobras 1.250.

Lo público se lleva el equivalente 100 por cien de lo que ganas (por lo menos). Si lo público te diera lo que se lleva, en vez de 1.000 cobrarías 2.000.

Pero el problema es el empresario, no lo público.

Lo que está destruyendo la sociedad es lo público. Lo público es una entidad parasitaria que te exprime. Te exprime todo lo que puede. Constantemente. Te cobra un impuesto especial por el seguro del coche, otro por comprar un refresco, el IVA por comprar cualquier cosa, otro por heredar, otro por comprarte una cosa, otro por encender la luz.... No para. Todos los días a todas horas les pagas. Pagas sobre todo a mujeres para que hablen por teléfono con amigas y familia. Le llaman "servicio público".

Pero seguimos con la mentalidad de que el problema es el empresario, mentalidad que por supuesto fomentan las parásitas. Crea riqueza, invierte su dinero, lo tienen machacado con cien mil cosas y resulta que encima es el problema. Y unas jetas que no hacen nada son las buenas. Claro.

Ideas como las tuyas son las que hacen que el país no avance.

El enemigo es lo público.

Lo público es el peor enemigo de la sociedad.


----------



## tracrium (28 Jun 2022)

Cuando regalas dinero a la gente por no hacer nada o con el mínimo esfuerzo, el valor del dinero tiende a cero.

Suben los precios, y que te aumenten el salario en 500 o 1000 euros brutos a cambio de remar como un hijoputa no te saca de pobre.


----------



## Serbal-14 (28 Jun 2022)

pepinox dijo:


> Decir "no encuentro candidatos a este puesto que ofrezco" no es la Gran Renuncia. Eso es ser un empresario de mierda que negocia en términos de miseria.
> 
> Dicho lo cual, que en España abunden los empresarios que negocian en términos de miseria, no quiere decir ni mucho menos que haya una "gran renuncia". Nadie está renunciando a nada en España, lo que están haciendo muchos es no optar a trabajos de mierda.
> 
> Son cosas distintas.



Otro con la misma tontería.

¿Tú te has parado a pensar lo que tiene que pagar a lo público el empresario para contratar a un trabajador?

¿Tú te has puesto a calcular el coste de los derechos? Porque claro, queremos cobrar como suecos cuando allí la multa por crear empleo (mal llamada indemnización por despido) es cero y aquí te sacuden.

Lo público consigue lo que quiere.

Se queda con el dinero, pero como entidad parasitaria que es lo disimula. Lo que te llega a la cuenta corriente se lo imputas al que te ha hecho la transferencia.

Cuando el gran depredador no es el empresario, sino el Estado español, gran ladrón al servicio millones de jetas feministas.


----------



## la_trotona (28 Jun 2022)

Serbal-14 dijo:


> Es el error habitual.
> 
> Una empresa puede llevarse un 20 o 30 por ciento de lo que produces. Eso cuando gana, puede perder o no ganar nada. Pero vamos, si la empresa te da todo lo que gana contigo en vez de cobrar 1.000 cobras 1.250.
> 
> ...



Lo público es enemigo de la sociedad. ¿Privatizamos autopistas, autovías, carreteras, policías y militares?


----------



## la_trotona (28 Jun 2022)

Serbal-14 dijo:


> Otro con la misma tontería.
> 
> ¿Tú te has parado a pensar lo que tiene que pagar a lo público el empresario para contratar a un trabajador?
> 
> ...



Como un 30% tiene que pagar el empresario, especialmente para que cuando tengas más de 65 años puedas cobrar y seguir viviendo.


----------



## la_trotona (28 Jun 2022)

grom dijo:


> Tu, y ese hombre que citas, veis los arboles pero no el bosque.
> 
> La renuncia NO es a cobrar. Todo el mundo quiere cobrar.
> La renuncia es a TRABAJAR.
> ...



Por eso en oposiciones informática A2 no se cubrenla mitad de las plazas, inspectores de trabajo de 90 plazas se cubren sólo 30... y si se mira los aspirantes no ha habido un gran aumento en los últimos años, pero a seguir con los memes de siempre.


----------



## charlie3 (28 Jun 2022)

Que emprenda e invierta en España SU PUTA MADRE, lo mismo decíamos en 2010


----------



## Svl (28 Jun 2022)

Edgard dijo:


> Estoy en una multinacional, relativamente tocha, más de mil empleados solo en Espanya. Con otros miles repartidos alrededor del globo.
> 
> Y si que hay bastante "rotación" entre los nuevos. Precisamente una chica del Departamento de Contabilidad se ha ido la semana pasada para Opositar.
> 
> ...



Vale, pero no veo que en LinkedIn y en sus páginas corporativas se refleje un aumento de cantidad de vacantes. 

Así que en aún lado debe estar el fallo.


----------



## Serbal-14 (28 Jun 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Lo público es enemigo de la sociedad. ¿Privatizamos autopistas, autovías, carreteras, policías y militares?



Lo que citas es una mínima parte de lo público. Una comunidad autónoma gasta en carreteras menos del 5 por ciento del presupuesto. En sanidad, más o menos, el 25. Y en su mayor parte derrocha. Por ejemplo, hay autonomías que gastan lo mismo a más en funcionarios que piensan en las carreteras que en las carreteras.

Un ejemplo típico: la pobreza infantil.

Un año Pedro Sánchez dijo que había que ocuparse del tema. Se destinaron un montón de millones. ¿Sabes cuánto dinero llegó a los niños? Cero (cero) euros. El cien por cien fue para funcionarios que pensaban sobre la pobreza infantil.

Lo público parasita para sí.

Una parte del gasto público es útil, claro. Pero desde luego no llega ni a la mitad.


----------



## la_trotona (28 Jun 2022)

Más que la gran renuncia, es que cada vez hay menos trabajadores disponibles gracias a la baja natalidad.


----------



## la_trotona (28 Jun 2022)

Serbal-14 dijo:


> Lo que citas es una mínima parte de lo público. Una comunidad autónoma gasta en carreteras menos del 5 por ciento del presupuesto. En sanidad, más o menos, el 25. Y en su mayor parte derrocha. Por ejemplo, hay autonomías que gastan lo mismo a más en funcionarios que piensan en las carreteras que en las carreteras.
> 
> Un ejemplo típico: la pobreza infantil.
> 
> ...



Que habría que hacer una gran poda en la administración sobre todo ayuntamientos y autonomías, no lo niego.


----------



## Serbal-14 (28 Jun 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Como un 30% tiene que pagar el empresario, especialmente para que cuando tengas más de 65 años puedas cobrar y seguir viviendo.



¿Y por qué es el único país de Europa en el que esto es así?

¿Por qué en España no se entiende que los derechos tienen coste y por tanto a más derechos menos sueldo?


----------



## Serbal-14 (28 Jun 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Que habría que hacer una gran poda en la administración sobre todo ayuntamientos y autonomías, no lo niego.



Sí, claro "habría" que hacer...

Mientras tanto a seguir dando al empresario, claro.


----------



## Frau Novak (28 Jun 2022)

Svl dijo:


> Vale, pero no veo que en LinkedIn y en sus páginas corporativas se refleje un aumento de cantidad de vacantes.
> 
> Así que en aún lado debe estar el fallo.



No hay un aumento de vacantes de multinacionales y menos que va a haber en los próximos meses y lo digo con conocimiento de causa.
Lo que cuenta el de arriba es casualidad, bueno, excepto lo del que duró horas…así son algunos millenials.


----------



## la_trotona (28 Jun 2022)

peterr dijo:


> Soy autónomo y hace 2 años que trabajo de lunes a jueves, y ahora 2 meses de vacaciones. No pagadas, pero no me importa.
> Siguiente objetivo, seguir reduciendo aún más la jornada laboral, a mi no me engañan más, la carrera de la rata que la haga otro.
> Al principio empiezas fuerte y quieres montar muchos negocios, pero menos mal que me he dado cuenta de que todo es una estafa para beneficiar a unos y explotar a otros.
> ¿Para que voy a montar más negocios, para arriesgarme y que en el mejor de los casos ingrese la mitad de lo que genero? Paso.
> ...



Al final se valora más el tiempo que el dinero, si te lo puedes permitir, haces muy bien.


----------



## la_trotona (28 Jun 2022)

Serbal-14 dijo:


> Sí, claro "habría" que hacer...
> 
> Mientras tanto a seguir dando al empresario, claro.



También cada vez más gente habla de los despilfarros del estado, pero no tienen el apoyo de la mayoría de los mass mierda.


----------



## tracrium (28 Jun 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Por eso en oposiciones informática A2 no se cubrenla mitad de las plazas, inspectores de trabajo de 90 plazas se cubren sólo 30... y si se mira los aspirantes no ha habido un gran aumento en los últimos años, pero a seguir con los memes de siempre.



Bueno, hay oposiciones que las carga el diablo. Generalmente implican cambiar de residencia; cosa que, con hipoteca, cargas familiares o pareja trabajando, es poco viable.

En las de médico forense pasa algo parecido. Nadie quiere ser forense, y menos en Madrid o Barcelona si no tienen vivienda allí. Al final trabajas como un animal, te dejas el sueldo en vivienda y no malvives, pero simplemente sobrevives. Para ese viaje no hacen falta esas alforjas.


----------



## Svl (28 Jun 2022)

Frau Novak dijo:


> No hay un aumento de vacantes de multinacionales y menos que va a haber en los próximos meses y lo digo con conocimiento de causa.
> Lo que cuenta el de arriba es casualidad, bueno, excepto lo del que duró horas…así son algunos millenials.



Es que siguen igual. Miro ofertas:

–Necesitamos becario con 5 años de experiencia. 

–Si tienes más de 30 años y no tienes un perfil sénior estas muerto laboralmente para nosotros. 

Una empresa con esa política no es precisamente una que necesite empleados a toda costa.


----------



## Gorrino (28 Jun 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Con todo respeto, dime que ninguno de esos tres idiomas son ibéricos (incluido español/portugués/catalán/gallego/vasco), y que en los tres o tienes una certificación que lo avale y ponga al menos "B1", o que te hayas pegado al menos 5 años en continuo hablándolo (ya sea que has estado en esos paises, o que tu entorno laboral de 8 horas diarias sea en ése idioma).
> 
> Llevo desde los 20 años con el 100% de mis empleos con jefes no-españoles. Mi idioma de trabajo siempre ha sido inglés o uno del norte de europa (lo hablo por temas familiares). Pues bien, en ámbos casos y para distintos curros/estudios tuve que certificarlo.
> 
> *Desde el respeto, a día de hoy hablar idiomas, sobre todo inglés, es el equivalente a tener el carnet de conducir en los 90. Es algo que se sobreentiende.*



Soy natural de Extremadura y hablo inglés y alemán además de español, meine Muttersprache.


----------



## la_trotona (28 Jun 2022)

tracrium dijo:


> Bueno, hay oposiciones que las carga el diablo. Generalmente implican cambiar de residencia; cosa que, con hipoteca, cargas familiares o pareja trabajando, es poco viable.
> 
> En las de médico forense pasa algo parecido. Nadie quiere ser forense, y menos en Madrid o Barcelona si no tienen vivienda allí. Al final trabajas como un animal, te dejas el sueldo en vivienda y no malvives, pero simplemente sobrevives. Para ese viaje no hacen falta esas alforjas.



En las de la AGe mucha gente sí, tiene que cambiar de vivienda, pero se supone que el sueldo seguro merece la pena, sobre todo en la AGE uno se hace funcionario por la seguridad más que por el sueldo (que incluso en niveles altos no es para tirar cochetes).


----------



## Autómata (28 Jun 2022)

La gente que tiene un patrimonio debería de dejar los trabajos para el que de verdad lo necesite. Wishful thinking, lo se, pero si tienes 2 o tres pisos en alquiler en una ciudad grande y remas es que eres idiota tal como estan las cosas.


----------



## Chino Negro (28 Jun 2022)

Los hombres jóvenes ahora no necesitamos trabajar porque no tenemos nada y somos felices (ni follamos)


----------



## Frau Novak (28 Jun 2022)

Svl dijo:


> Es que siguen igual. Miro ofertas:
> 
> –Necesitamos becario con 5 años de experiencia.
> 
> ...



Tienes toda la razón y no hay por donde coger muchas ofertas, no tiene sentido lo que piden o directamente es imposible. 

Y luego están las ofertas que realmente son fake, las publican para darse autobombo pero saben que cogerán a alguien interno porque piden una experiencia tan concreta que es prácticamente imposible que venga de fuera.

La discriminación por edad y combinación de edad y experiencia es evidente…es muy vergonzoso lo que se lee en muchas ofertas y como filtran los candidatos. Pero normal, no puedes esperar mucho de recursos inhumanos.


----------



## Mark_ (28 Jun 2022)

Berrón dijo:


> Carmen Calvo: La gente no hereda, heredáis lo ricos
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si los politicos quieren seguir robando tranquilamente y sin temor dudo que se metan en ese jardín. 

Si España no ha reventado ya son por los pensionistas y boomers en puestos afianzados y medianamente bien pagados que hace que fluya el dinero hacia abajo, es decir, a las nuevas generaciones, que son sus hijos y nietos. 

Meter mano en las herencias es conflicto social, y de los gordos, garantizado.


----------



## Svl (28 Jun 2022)

Frau Novak dijo:


> No veo gran renuncia por ninguna parte, esto es Ejpaña, no Estados Unidos.
> Lo que veo es que hay que agarrarse que vienen curvas.
> El que renuncie, que tenga bien claro de que va a vivir y que no intente buscar trabajo en un futuro cercano.
> *Aquí solo se libran los ingenieros de SW, que van muy buscados.
> Lo que veo también es mucha start up de mierda que ha cogido fondos para hacer una app basura que nadie querrá comprar cuando vengan mal dadas*. Si estás en una empresa mínimamente potable mejor no moverse, si estás buscando a una que tenga pasado, presente y futuro más o menos claro.



Buff ahí hay un burbujón del estilo . Com ya veremos cómo capean los informaticos la crisis.


----------



## Frau Novak (28 Jun 2022)

Autómata dijo:


> La gente que tiene un patrimonio debería de dejar los trabajos para el que de verdad lo necesite. Wishful thinking, lo se, pero si tienes 2 o tres pisos en alquiler en una ciudad grande y remas es que eres idiota tal como estan las cosas.



No son idiotas… estos son los más listos. Pillan puesto, cumplen horas, pillan bajas, etc…y en horario laboral se ocupan de sus asuntos, véase empresas y/o gestión patrimonio. 
El teletrabajo les ha dado alas para aprovechar la coyuntura. 
Es como un puesto de funcionario pero en la privada.


----------



## Berrón (28 Jun 2022)

Mark_ dijo:


> Si los politicos quieren seguir robando tranquilamente y sin temor dudo que se metan en ese jardín.
> 
> Si España no ha reventado ya son por los pensionistas y boomers en puestos afianzados y medianamente bien pagados que hace que fluya el dinero hacia abajo, es decir, a las nuevas generaciones, que son sus hijos y nietos.
> 
> Meter mano en las herencias es conflicto social, y de los gordos, garantizado.



Nunca digas de este agua no beberé, ni este Borbón no es mi padre


----------



## todoayen (28 Jun 2022)

Ahora mismo da igual que se construya más. Los jóvenes ni tienen empleo ni ahorros. Los pisos nuevos los comprarían otra para alquilar y todo seguiría igual.


----------



## Lian (28 Jun 2022)

El otro día un amigo me dijo que estaba empezando a bajar el ritmo en su empresa por todo esto que comentáis. Yo he hecho lo mismo porque veo que el que trabaja, es el que mas pierde, y el que se toca los cojones entre otras cosas, está bien visto colocado y protegido por los jefes. El mundo al revés... normal que no haya motivación, te la están pisando constantemente.

Lo de comprar piso yo si que lo veo en parejas, pero no se como lo harán sinceramente...


----------



## grom (28 Jun 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Por eso en oposiciones informática A2 no se cubrenla mitad de las plazas, inspectores de trabajo de 90 plazas se cubren sólo 30... y si se mira los aspirantes no ha habido un gran aumento en los últimos años, pero a seguir con los memes de siempre.



Casi 4 millones entre funcionarios y politicos es un meme? 
A ti te parecen pocos? Necesitariamos 10 millones?

Poco nos pasa para lo que nos merecemos.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (29 Jun 2022)

*JUEZ GADEA NOS ENSEÑA ALGUNOS ESTILIMOS TRAS IR DE COMPRAS POR LAS TIENDAS DE JERSEY

GADEA IN STYLE *


*Juez Joaquín Gadea (Audiencia Nacional):*
*“Para mí el Orgullo es la labor cotidiana de ser uno mismo”*
El magistrado de refuerzo del juzgado de Instrucción número 6 de la AN habla para Vanitatis de qué significa para él el Orgullo Gay, el "privilegio" de sentirse aceptado por su entorno y el punto de inflexión que supuso para él el paso adelante de Grande-Marlaska en 2006





Texto *Cote Villar*
Fotos *Bego Solís*
Formato *Marina G. Ortega|Luis Rodríguez*
U












> na tarde tórrida de junio. La sede de la Audiencia Nacional de la calle Génova está prácticamente vacía, pero en un despacho de la sexta planta un juez de refuerzo que apenas pasa de los 40 años ha elegido convertir esta tarde en un día memorable. “Me ha costado mucho decidirme, pero una vez que lo he hecho estoy deseando arrancar, dar el paso”, afirma. Joaquín Elías Gadea Francés (Cocentaina, 1981) es un tipo de buena planta que lleva días sin dormir, también por el calor que asola Madrid. Varias veces dirá en la entrevista que él “no es un activista”, y sin embargo su testimonio es un artefacto poderosísimo. Porque este juez no quiere hablar del caso que está ayudando a instruir al juez García Castellón (Villarejo, les sonará) ni de otra cosa que no sea su homosexualidad. ¿Por qué? Él lo explica.
> “Cuando me propusieron la posibilidad de hacer esto no lo tenía nada claro y mi primera reacción fue decir que no. Sentía una mezcla de pudor y vergüenza. Pero luego, dándole vueltas a la cuestión, recordé que para mí una entrevista como esta que se hizo hace 16 años fue muy importante [se refiere a la entrevista publicada por ‘El País’ en 2006 en la que Fernando Grande-Marlaska, hoy ministro del Interior, habló abiertamente por primera vez de su condición sexual]. Creo que si soy capaz de llegar al menos a una persona de este país como a mí me llegó esa entrevista, merece la pena dar este paso y hablar públicamente sobre mi homosexualidad y sobre mi condición, que es algo que no había hecho nunca en mi vida”.
> El juez Joaquín Gadea sonríe algo nervioso antes de empezar la entrevista con Vanitatis.
> Gadea no titubea, se nota que lleva días elaborando las respuestas y hay algunas cosas que quiere dejar claras. Vestido con un impecable traje azul marino, el despacho en el que estamos apenas habla de él. “Es el tercer o cuarto despacho que ocupo desde que estoy en la Audiencia”, se ríe, “se nota que soy el último mono”. Gadea es magistrado juez de refuerzo en el Juzgado Central de Instrucción número 6 de la Audiencia Nacional. “Para mí la intimidad es un valor que trato de proteger, no soy activista ni tengo un perfil público en redes sociales. Soy muy consciente de que mi posición aquí es temporal y durará lo que dure la medida de refuerzo a la que estoy adscrito”, aclara.
> ...



*¿Ha sufrido homofobia en su trayectoria profesional?*














> No, soy un privilegiado en ese sentido porque no he tenido la sensación de haber sido discriminado por eso ni en mi vida profesional ni en la Asociación Profesional de la Magistratura, donde he desarrollado una actividad plena. Pero eso no significa que no haya otros ámbitos u otras profesiones en las que el hecho de ser gay sí suponga un problema. Una de las razones que me llevan a hacer esta entrevista es precisamente la conciencia de que existen esas dificultades en otros ámbitos. Un ejemplo claro para mí es cuando aprobé la oposición.
> *¿En qué año fue?*
> En 2008. Tardé tres años, seis meses y un día en sacar la oposición. Quedé el primero de mi promoción, y yo mismo me generé presión para mantener ese estatus, porque el escalafón puede cambiar durante el periodo de la escuela judicial o el periodo de prácticas. Es una de las cosas de las que me arrepiento, no haber salido del armario mientras estuve en la Escuela Judicial en Barcelona. Tenía miedo a sentirme rechazado y aunque en gran parte era un miedo generado por mis propias inseguridades, también era resultado de una conciencia colectiva que nos lleva a pensar que exteriorizar nuestra orientación sexual puede suponer algún tipo de perjuicio; es algo que todavía desgraciadamente se da en diferentes ámbitos profesionales. A lo largo de mi carrera, además, he tenido casos de agresiones que se han producido contra personas por el hecho de su orientación sexual.
> Primer plano del magistrado, que en esta charla revela que tardó mucho en hablar de su orientación sexual con su familia.
> ...



Gadea se quita la corbata, sale de la Audiencia y pregunta si ya se puede ir. "Ha sido tan duro como imaginaba", confiesa.
*Marlaska contó en un libro que su madre se encerró en su cuarto y estuvo días sin salir tras conocer su orientación sexual.*
Yo tuve muchísima suerte, porque no solamente se lo veían venir, sino que además les dio igual desde el primer momento. Cuando uno está ahí mucho tiempo sin decir una cosa por miedo a la reacción del otro y luego se da cuenta de que no iba a ningún lado, pues eso es un regalo, ¿no?
*Una vez que esto se publique, ¿le preocupa lo que pueda pasar mañana?*
Quizá lo único que me da miedo es que se malinterprete. Que alguien piense que yo hago esto porque busco algún tipo de protagonismo y nada más lejos de la realidad. Yo no quiero más fama que la que es propia de mi trabajo. No quiero que piensen que hago esto por soberbia o por ego.


© TITANIA COMPAÑÍA EDITORIAL, S.L. 2022. España. Todos los derechos reservados Condiciones Política de Privacidad Política de Cookies Transparencia Auditado por ComScore​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (29 Jun 2022)

*
ACODAP | ROYUELA | _ olvidaros de cambios politicos. parece ser que el 80 % del Senado Congreso tendria CUENTAS EN PARAISOS FISCALES => tambien VOX*







El juez Gadea. que esta IMPUTADO y el cual el juez Presencia ha RECUSADO por ser PARTE Y JUEZ ...ignora la recusacion y pretende conenadar a Presenci


https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/el-juez-gadea-que-esta-imputado-y-el-cual-el-juez-presencia-ha-recusado-por-ser-parte-y-juez-ignora-la-recusacion-y-pretende-conedar-a-presencia.1779824/ estoy aluciando. un juez que esta IMPUTADO en proceso judicial a instancias de ACODAP resulta...




www.burbuja.info










Rumor: - ACODAP | ROYUELA | _ olvidaros de cambios politicos. parece ser que el 80 % del Senado Congreso tendria CUENTAS EN PARAISOS FISCALES => tambien VOX


ACODAP | ROYUELA | _ olvidaros de cambios politicos. parece ser que el 80 % del Senado Congreso tendria CUENTAS EN PARAISOS FISCALES => tambien VOX...




www.burbuja.info




estoy aluciando. un juez que esta IMPUTADO en proceso judicial a instancias de ACODAP resulta que se presenta el mismo para condenar m

dec


*directo**:**  TODOS LOS VOCALES DEL CGPJ DE ESPAÑA (NARCOESTADO) CON CUENTAS EN EL EXTRANJERO *




*ESTAN APARECIENDO 
CUENTAS MASIVAMENTE *





​


----------



## tracrium (29 Jun 2022)

Autómata dijo:


> La gente que tiene un patrimonio debería de dejar los trabajos para el que de verdad lo necesite. Wishful thinking, lo se, pero si tienes 2 o tres pisos en alquiler en una ciudad grande y remas es que eres idiota tal como estan las cosas.



Depende de en el tipo de galera en la que remes.

La principal motivación para eso es el miedo. Que hoy puedas vivir de rentas no significa que mañana puedas seguir haciéndolo y trabajar, aunque sea para desarrollar o mantener ciertas habilidades, es una especie de seguro de vida.


----------



## tracrium (29 Jun 2022)

Lian dijo:


> El otro día un amigo me dijo que estaba empezando a bajar el ritmo en su empresa por todo esto que comentáis. Yo he hecho lo mismo porque veo que el que trabaja, es el que mas pierde, y el que se toca los cojones entre otras cosas, está bien visto colocado y protegido por los jefes. El mundo al revés... normal que no haya motivación, te la están pisando constantemente.
> 
> Lo de comprar piso yo si que lo veo en parejas, pero no se como lo harán sinceramente...



Es la ley de rendimientos decrecientes fiscales, gracias a la confiscatoria progresividad. Cada vez te cuesta más ganar un euro adicional. Una vez te encuentras en el punto dulce de relación esfuerzo/recompensa, trabajar más es de subnormales.


----------



## tracrium (29 Jun 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> En las de la AGe mucha gente sí, tiene que cambiar de vivienda, pero se supone que el sueldo seguro merece la pena, sobre todo en la AGE uno se hace funcionario por la seguridad más que por el sueldo (que incluso en niveles altos no es para tirar cochetes).



Depende del sector. En humanidades es lo más frecuente. En carreras técnicas con más salidas ya no es tanto por la seguridad laboral, porque trabajo suele haber, sino por la alta exigencia y la poca recompensa de la privada, ya sea en salario, horario, tiempo libre o conciliación.


----------



## Mr.Mirror (29 Jun 2022)

todoayen dijo:


> Mentira, tiene que mediar un preaviso de quince días para que el empresario pueda abrir un periodo de selección.
> O eso o pierde el finiquito y vete a saber si cae multa.
> Estás obligado a ir al trabajo aunque no te paguen creo que hasta seis meses.



Salvo que estés en periodo de prueba...


----------



## Können (29 Jun 2022)

Luego tenemos a los que son especialistas en bajas y en paro.

Yo levantándome antes de esta hora, para mantener a esta casta. Que pueden estar en su derecho de hacer lo que hacen, pero me toca la moral, porque parece que el tonto soy yo.


----------



## germano89 (29 Jun 2022)

El Mercader dijo:


> Así que según tú liberalizar el suelo no ayudaría.
> 
> Mira, mañana me compro 2 hectáreas de suelo rural en las afueras de una ciudad y me construyo un chalet... Ah! Que ejke no me dejan.



A ver, para qué necesitas dos hectáreas de suelo rural si tienes casas en lo rural abandonadas y miles en venta. ¿Ves como tu teoría se cae por su propio peso? No es problema del suelo, es de acaparamiento de bienes.


----------



## la_trotona (29 Jun 2022)

grom dijo:


> Casi 4 millones entre funcionarios y politicos es un meme?
> A ti te parecen pocos? Necesitariamos 10 millones?
> 
> Poco nos pasa para lo que nos merecemos.



Una vez más, lo que es un meme es que España tenga más trabajadores públicos que ningún país, nuestro porcentaje no es tan diferente de los liberales EEUU o RU.

No sé si son pocos o muchos, pero cuando luego hay retrasos en el SEPE o SS, bien que chillamos. Y no es lo mismo la AGE que CCAA y no digamos ayuntamientos.


----------



## la_trotona (29 Jun 2022)

Serbal-14 dijo:


> ¿Y por qué es el único país de Europa en el que esto es así?
> 
> ¿Por qué en España no se entiende que los derechos tienen coste y por tanto a más derechos menos sueldo?



Sólo en España, en Estonia las contribuciones patronales son incluso mayor, país fetiche del floro en cuanto liberalismo y demás, Hungría país que no es de izquierdas precisamente tiene un porcentaje muy, muy parecido.


----------



## McFly (29 Jun 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> La gente va despertando. Hoy he llevado a hacer la revisión de una de las furgonetas del trabajo a un pequeño servicio oficial y mientras me tomaba un capuchino de máquina en la sala de espera, como está acristalada y se ve todo el taller resulta que había un mecánico nuevo, un chaval muy joven, le metían y sacaban los coches al elevador y estaba haciendo tareas sencillas. Le he preguntado al de recepción con el que tengo confianza (años y años llevando los vehículos de la empresa donde trabajo) y me dice que el chico nuevo era el que vino en practicas de FP este año, que imposible encontrar mecánicos con experiencia por los sueldo que pagan, y que "no han tenido mas remedio que contratar a este chico recién salido del instituto que ni tan siquiera tenía carnet de conducir porque no quiere ir a trabajar ni Dios por lo que paga el jefe."



Esto es así y lo veo de forma directa en una multi que me toca muy de cerca
Es que no se puede pagar más. Tengo una pyme y si pagamos bien nos vamos a la mierda. Los impuestos nos ahogan


----------



## damnit (29 Jun 2022)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> Gente con sueldos entre 30 y 55K ( remeros sí, pero no muy mal pagados) yendose de la empresa porque se sacan oposiciones, porque reniegan del trabajo y se van a vivir a pueblos, otros directamente a tocarse los cojones, aún perdiendo el paro porque luego curran 2 o 3 dias en una ett y lo empiezan a cobrar.
> La gente está hasta la polla de todo. Eso sí a charos de 100K no nos quitamos ni una con agua caliente , ni cayetanos, ni sindicalistas intercentros premium.
> Cuando se ha abierto el debate para encontrar las causas, me han dado ganas de decir que no era el dinero per se la causa, sino la injusticia delante del hocico de todos, pero para que iba a decir a mucha gente que el problema son ellos.
> Se viene muy gorda amigos, veo a gente muy solvente trabajando a un 30-40% de lo que lo hacian hace 6-7 años. Ya incumplimos proyectos, de hecho este año en todos estamos siendo penalizados por no entregar a tiempo.
> ...



no tiene sentido irse de una empresa explotadora en la que ves injusticias todos los putos días. Vas bajando el ritmo hasta la mínima expresión y que te echen. Total, echarte por bajo rendimiento es taaaan difícil de probar que vas a tener que ir al improcedente.


----------



## la_trotona (29 Jun 2022)

El gran problema de los ayuntamientos es el proceso de selección tan poco limpio.


----------



## Tonimn (29 Jun 2022)

Yo no quiero trabajar 'en equipo" nunca más salvo q sea yo el q elija el equipo


----------



## grom (29 Jun 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Una vez más, lo que es un meme es que España tenga más trabajadores públicos que ningún país, nuestro porcentaje no es tan diferente de los liberales EEUU o RU.
> 
> No sé si son pocos o muchos, pero cuando luego hay retrasos en el SEPE o SS, bien que chillamos. Y no es lo mismo la AGE que CCAA y no digamos ayuntamientos.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1105355



Si si.
Necesitamos mas funcionarios. Asi pueden tocarse los cojones 8 millones de personas en vez de 4.

La proxima vez que en el centro de salud vea a las 5 charos de recepcion charlando mientras suenan los telefonos, pienso que es un meme, y ya se me pasa el cabreo.
Ojala hubiera 10 charos, asi podrian coger el telefono. O tampoco, quien sabe.


----------



## la_trotona (29 Jun 2022)

grom dijo:


> Si si.
> Necesitamos mas funcionarios. Asi pueden tocarse los cojones 8 millones de personas en vez de 4.
> 
> La proxima vez que en el centro de salud vea a las 5 charos de recepcion charlando mientras suenan los telefonos, pienso que es un meme, y ya se me pasa el cabreo.
> Ojala hubiera 10 charos, asi podrian coger el telefono. O tampoco, quien sabe.



No todos los funcionarios son charos, parte de los que hacen posible solicitar cosas por internet también son funcionarios, médicos y enfermeras son trabajadores públicos, inspectores de trabajo, fiscales, jueces, secretarios judiciales y un largo etc.


----------



## la_trotona (29 Jun 2022)

Perfecto, habría que ver estadístiscas de trabajadores externos que cobran de la pública. ¿En otros países no hay? En el metro de Múnich, en las estaciones más importantes hay unos trabajadores con chalecos para asegurarse de que se cierran las puertas y avisar al conductor que están cerradas, eso en Madrid no existe, a ver si vamos a tener idealizada a Alemania.


----------



## Progretón (29 Jun 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> [...]
> 
> SIempre tengo en mente esta máxima: "En el curro, ninguna buena acción quedará sin castigo".



Yo en el mío la he jodido por no tener presente eso, que "ninguna buena acción quedará sin castigo". Aunque en mi caso ni siquiera ha llegado a buena acción, se quedó en tentativa.

Una acción es buena o mala en función de para quién. Una mejora que propongas puede suponer, por ejemplo, una amenaza para el departamento X que vive muy bien de gestionar una antigualla antediluviana con la que es una tortura currar. Trabajar con esa mierda es una putada para ti, no para ellos y, sobre todo, a ellos les da igual. Les da igual todo, también el que tu propuesta no sea otra cosa que hacer las cosas de acuerdo lo que dice el libro, ni más ni menos. Puedes ser diplomático y exponerlo diplomáticamente a tu jefe: lo único que conseguirás es que te jodan con diplomacia.

Así, yo también me he montado mi renuncia, cosa que como _funci_ de carrera tengo fácil. A hacer lo mínimo, y fuera. Que en mi nuevo puesto me toca joderme con un truño similar: dejo pasar el tiempo, que se joda el autor de esa mierda, a mi hora salgo y a fin de mes, a cobrar.


----------



## Mr.Mirror (29 Jun 2022)

Progretón dijo:


> Yo en el mío la he jodido por no tener presente eso, que "ninguna buena acción quedará sin castigo". Aunque en mi caso ni siquiera ha llegado a buena acción, se quedó en tentativa.
> 
> Una acción es buena o mala en función de para quién. Una mejora que propongas puede suponer, por ejemplo, una amenaza para el departamento X que vive muy bien de gestionar una antigualla antediluviana con la que es una tortura currar. Trabajar con esa mierda es una putada para ti, no para ellos y, sobre todo, a ellos les da igual. Les da igual todo, también el que tu propuesta no sea otra cosa que hacer las cosas de acuerdo lo que dice el libro, ni más ni menos. Puedes ser diplomático y exponerlo diplomáticamente a tu jefe: lo único que conseguirás es que te jodan con diplomacia.
> 
> Así, yo también me he montado mi renuncia, cosa que como _funci_ de carrera tengo fácil. A hacer lo mínimo, y fuera. Que en mi nuevo puesto me toca joderme con un truño similar: dejo pasar el tiempo, que se joda el autor de esa mierda, a mi hora salgo y a fin de mes, a cobrar.



Querías optimizar el trabajo de todos eh bribón?!?
Eso te pasa por intentar hacer que las cosas funcionen mejor


----------



## grom (29 Jun 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> No todos los funcionarios son charos, parte de los que hacen posible solicitar cosas por internet también son funcionarios, médicos y enfermeras son trabajadores públicos, inspectores de trabajo, fiscales, jueces, secretarios judiciales y un largo etc.



Ok, es cierto que estamos hablando de "funcionarios" cuando realmente deberiamos hablar del "90% de los funcionarios".

Por favor, no me hables de medicos y enfermeras de la publica. En marzo de 2020 descubrieron que se puede cobrar sin trabajar, y llevan mas de 2 años TOCANDOSE LOS COJONES, asi como suena.
Y los que "hacen posible solicitar cosas por internet"...... no se si me estas troleando o que.



la_trotona dijo:


> Perfecto, habría que ver estadístiscas de trabajadores externos que cobran de la pública. ¿En otros países no hay? En el metro de Múnich, en las estaciones más importantes hay unos trabajadores con chalecos para asegurarse de que se cierran las puertas y avisar al conductor que están cerradas, eso en Madrid no existe, a ver si vamos a tener idealizada a Alemania.



Yo se lo que veo. Y en España la gente se hace funcionario para cobrar sin trabajar.
Este de abajo cuenta su version desde dentro, que casualmente coincide de manera exacta con mi experiencia como usuario.


----------



## la_trotona (29 Jun 2022)

grom dijo:


> Ok, es cierto que estamos hablando de "funcionarios" cuando realmente deberiamos hablar del "90% de los funcionarios".
> 
> Por favor, no me hables de medicos y enfermeras de la publica. En marzo de 2020 descubrieron que se puede cobrar sin trabajar, y llevan mas de 2 años TOCANDOSE LOS COJONES, asi como suena.
> Y los que "hacen posible solicitar cosas por internet"...... no se si me estas troleando o que.
> ...



En España la gente se hace funcionario para poder tener un sueldo asegurado, sea mucho o poco de por vida, y un horario decente, no hay más, estar 8 horas sin hacer nada es mucho pero que tener mucho trabajo.


----------



## Tonimn (29 Jun 2022)

FAKE

Yo tengo más 65% discapacidad, esposa más de 50% discapacidad, exclusión social ambos, ella 0€/mes, yo de baja médica y con 300€/mes
Y todas las prestaciones denegadas, igual que decenas de miles de españoles más a las que les han denegado prestaciones de forma incomprensible con cualquier excusa, gente que se pasó de ingresos en 2021 pero lleva con 0€ desde enero, que trabaja los domingos aunque gane 150€/mes, que cuentan esposa con discapacidad como que te tiene a cargo aunque ella ni pueda trabajar ni estudiar... Siempre hay un asterisco. Para una prestación cumpliendo el 100% de requisitos rebuscaron y al cobrar una prestación que salió hace muchos años temporal de 6 meses se denegó la solicitada (y sin que aparezca eso en los requisitos)


----------



## greg_house (29 Jun 2022)

Yo he bajado el ritmo desde hace años. Lo penoso es que consideran que eres un currante excelente, porque hay aquí gente enchufada que son auténtica escoria.
¿Porque bajar el ritmo? Muy sencillo , no hay incentivos para esforzarse.


----------



## greg_house (29 Jun 2022)

Tonimn dijo:


> FAKE
> 
> Yo tengo más 65% discapacidad, esposa más de 50% discapacidad, exclusión social ambos, ella 0€/mes, yo de baja médica y con 300€/mes
> Y todas las prestaciones denegadas, igual que decenas de miles de españoles más a las que les han denegado prestaciones de forma incomprensible con cualquier excusa, gente que se pasó de ingresos en 2021 pero lleva con 0€ desde enero, que trabaja los domingos aunque gane 150€/mes, que cuentan esposa con discapacidad como que te tiene a cargo aunque ella ni pueda trabajar ni estudiar... Siempre hay un asterisco.



Que profesiones tenéis? No hay opción de trabajar?


----------



## Fra Diavolo (29 Jun 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Una vez más, lo que es un meme es que España tenga más trabajadores públicos que ningún país, nuestro porcentaje no es tan diferente de los liberales EEUU o RU.
> 
> No sé si son pocos o muchos, pero cuando luego hay retrasos en el SEPE o SS, bien que chillamos. Y no es lo mismo la AGE que CCAA y no digamos ayuntamientos.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1105355



La gente mezcla funcionarios con cualquier empleado público/empresa/a dedo que trabaje para el estado.

Porque si sacasen el porcentaje de trabajadores a sueldo del Estado directa e indirectamente........tela.


----------



## Eliot Ness (29 Jun 2022)

Vercingetorix dijo:


> Yo me fui de mi anterior empresa donde cobraba unos 24 k.
> 
> Tenia jornada partida con 2 horas y media perdidas en el medio para coner, así que entraba a las 08:30 y salía a las 19:00.
> 
> ...



Ese es el camino... no es más rico el que más tiene, sino el que menos necesita. En mi caso, tengo compañeros currando el doble de horas que yo, pero rinden la mitad... no entienden que más horas no quiere decir más productividad, sino todo lo contrario. Llevo 1 año currando de lunes a jueves, tengo findes de 3 días todas las semanas. Nunca he sido más productivo y he aportado más en mi vida (laboralmente hablando), y mi vida personal ha mejorado hasta el infinito (salud, amigos, pareja, familia). @Vercingetorix


----------



## la_trotona (29 Jun 2022)

Fra Diavolo dijo:


> La gente mezcla funcionarios con cualquier empleado público/empresa/a dedo que trabaje para el estado.
> 
> Porque si sacasen el porcentaje de trabajadores a sueldo del Estado directa e indirectamente........tela.



Hombre, pero no sólo en España, y las empresas que viven a sueldo del Estado directa e indirectamente... también son unas pocas. En España y en el extranjero, habría que tener muchas más estadísticas de eso, pero parece que no interesa y me temo que ahora el INE no está por la labor de eso.


----------



## loveisintheair (29 Jun 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> 4 PUTAS HORAS DE REUNIÓN DE 10 A 16



Eso son 6 horas. Como todos los cálculos que hagas para el banco sean como ese...


----------



## grom (29 Jun 2022)

Pues ole tus huevos.
La sociedad se ha destruido. Cada uno que mire por su beneficio y que Dios reparta suerte.


----------



## la_trotona (29 Jun 2022)

Progretón dijo:


> Yo en el mío la he jodido por no tener presente eso, que "ninguna buena acción quedará sin castigo". Aunque en mi caso ni siquiera ha llegado a buena acción, se quedó en tentativa.
> 
> Una acción es buena o mala en función de para quién. Una mejora que propongas puede suponer, por ejemplo, una amenaza para el departamento X que vive muy bien de gestionar una antigualla antediluviana con la que es una tortura currar. Trabajar con esa mierda es una putada para ti, no para ellos y, sobre todo, a ellos les da igual. Les da igual todo, también el que tu propuesta no sea otra cosa que hacer las cosas de acuerdo lo que dice el libro, ni más ni menos. Puedes ser diplomático y exponerlo diplomáticamente a tu jefe: lo único que conseguirás es que te jodan con diplomacia.
> 
> Así, yo también me he montado mi renuncia, cosa que como _funci_ de carrera tengo fácil. A hacer lo mínimo, y fuera. Que en mi nuevo puesto me toca joderme con un truño similar: dejo pasar el tiempo, que se joda el autor de esa mierda, a mi hora salgo y a fin de mes, a cobrar.



Asegurarse las mejoras tienen que venir siempre, siempre por parte de arriba, si no te pagan por ello es tontería en empresa pública y privada.


----------



## greg_house (29 Jun 2022)

El remero no trabaja para su futuro y el de sus hijos, trabaja para mantener gentuza y delincuentes.

Somos esclavos de gente hija de puta que no quiere trabajar. Habría que matarlos a todos .


----------



## la_trotona (29 Jun 2022)

Lo de las entidades locales totalmente de acuerdo, ahí sí que habría que poner la poda, pero claro, hay muchos votantes que quieren servicios sociales y demás.


----------



## la_trotona (29 Jun 2022)

Correcto, y ahora díselo a la mayoría de los votantes, muchos de ellos remeros que sostienen el chiringuito.


----------



## la_trotona (29 Jun 2022)

Aparte de que el remero se abstiene, es que muchos, muchos remeros se alinean con las tesis de los paguiteros pensando que les puede tocar a ellos y que las ayudas las pueden conseguir ellos, ese es el gran problema y no otro.

Y muchos remeros por hooliganismo políticos votan a partidos que apoyan a los paguiteros, no hay otra.


----------



## greg_house (29 Jun 2022)

Con lo que hay montado vamos a la quiebra directos.
Ok, entonces se quitarán las pocas ayudas a gente necesitada que hay. La aberración llegará en que seguirán Manteniendo las ayudas a chusma como drogadictos o menas , para que no la líen.


----------



## Mr.Mirror (29 Jun 2022)

Volviendo a las renuncias y despidos. Os planteo el caso de un amigo a ver si alguien lo sabe.
80% teletrabaja. le anuncian el despido con efectos "hoy es tu último día de trabajo". Pero obviamente tiene que ir a devolver el portatil por lo que "pasate mañana y gestionas la salida".

¿Alguien sabe hasta qué día tienen que pagarle? obviamente no quiere darse el viaje de gratis. podrían haberle dicho "pasate mañana por la ofi, dejas el portatil, y es tu último día"

Antes del teletrabajo con un "mañana no vengas" estaba todo solucionado, pero ahora ese día de "devolucion de material" queda en tierra de nadie


----------



## grom (29 Jun 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Aparte de que el remero se abstiene, es que muchos, muchos remeros se alinean con las tesis de los paguiteros pensando que les puede tocar a ellos y que las ayudas las pueden conseguir ellos, ese es el gran problema y no otro.
> 
> Y muchos remeros por hooliganismo políticos votan a partidos que apoyan a los paguiteros, no hay otra.



Parece que en tu cuenta hay dos personas, exponiendo ideas contrarias la una a la otra


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (29 Jun 2022)

loveisintheair dijo:


> Eso son 6 horas. Como todos los cálculos que hagas para el banco sean como ese...



Mamones, se me fueron las horas de 12 a 16 xD pero si, efectivamente, se nota que os escribo mientras TRAVAGO

Abrazos CONFOREROS


----------



## la_trotona (29 Jun 2022)

grom dijo:


> Parece que en tu cuenta hay dos personas, exponiendo ideas contrarias la una a la otra



No, una cuestión es que tiene que haber el número de funcionarios necesarios, y en ciertas partes de la AGE no hay tantos (y se van a jubilar muchos en breve) , y otra es que en ciertos sectores con menos control como sobre todo ayuntamientos haya un montón de funcionarios sin tener claro su cometido.

Y sobre paguitas, deberían ser en especie y sobre todo después de hacer trabajos para las administraciones públicas. Y por supuestos, en acceso al funcionariado siempre oposición pura y dura, establización de interinos y concurso oposición debería prohibirse.

Si queremos un estado que de servicios (unos dirán que la sanidad no, otros que la seguridad la ponen ellos, pero la mayoría quieren esos servicios), es necesario un número de trabajadores públicos, que lógicamente deben estar peor pagados que sus contrapartes privados.


----------



## grom (29 Jun 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> No, una cuestión es que tiene que haber el número de funcionarios necesarios, y en ciertas partes de la AGE no hay tantos (y se van a jubilar muchos en breve) , y otra es que en ciertos sectores con menos control como sobre todo ayuntamientos haya un montón de funcionarios sin tener claro su cometido.
> 
> Y sobre paguitas, deberían ser en especie y sobre todo después de hacer trabajos para las administraciones públicas. Y por supuestos, en acceso al funcionariado siempre oposición pura y dura, establización de interinos y concurso oposición debería prohibirse.
> 
> Si queremos un estado que de servicios (unos dirán que la sanidad no, otros que la seguridad la ponen ellos, pero la mayoría quieren esos servicios), es necesario un número de trabajadores públicos, que lógicamente deben estar peor pagados que sus contrapartes privados.



Quiero entender entonces que estamos teniendo una discusion sobre nomenclatura.

Si yo dijera:

Un problema, y una manifestacion de la "renuncia" en España, es el gran numero de paguiteros y aspirantes a paguiteros que hay. 

Tu estarias de acuerdo?


----------



## la_trotona (29 Jun 2022)

grom dijo:


> Quiero entender entonces que estamos teniendo una discusion sobre nomenclatura.
> 
> Si yo dijera:
> 
> ...



Eso sí estoy de acuerdo, puede ser lo que dices.


----------



## grom (29 Jun 2022)

la_trotona dijo:


> Eso sí estoy de acuerdo, puede ser lo que dices.



Ok.
Entonces nuestra discrepancia es que tu no consideras a los funcionarios "paguiteros".
Y yo si. Al menos al 90%, y soy generoso.

Y no hablo solo de las charos de los ayuntamientos, hablo de servicios tan "valorados" como la educacion (una basura), la sanidad (lleva dos años desaparecida) o las FFCCSS (muy diligentes para controlar mascarillas, mucho menos para perseguir criminales).

La gente QUIERE esos servicios, pero la mayoria de los funcionarios no estan por la labor de prestarlos.
Paguiteros de la peor calaña.


----------



## la_trotona (29 Jun 2022)

grom dijo:


> Ok.
> Entonces nuestra discrepancia es que tu no consideras a los funcionarios "paguiteros".
> Y yo si. Al menos al 90%, y soy generoso.
> 
> ...



Yo no los considero, y si no hacen su trabajo, hay que presionar para que lo hagan bien, y debería ser más fácil despedirlos, eso no te lo niego.


----------



## Gothaus (29 Jun 2022)

Como el chiste de Laura Pulido Tamayo y Mario Ríos Contreras.


----------



## El Mercader (29 Jun 2022)

germano89 dijo:


> A ver, para qué necesitas dos hectáreas de suelo rural si tienes casas en lo rural abandonadas y miles en venta. ¿Ves como tu teoría se cae por su propio peso? No es problema del suelo, es de acaparamiento de bienes.



¿Y quien coño quiere vivir en medio del campo sin servicios de ningún tipo?

"El rural" lleva siendo abandonado y boicoteado por las administraciones públicas desde hace años. Las mismas han ido eliminando servicios de los pueblos hasta asfixiar a la gente que vive allí.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (29 Jun 2022)

Son cosas del saber... (o del no saber, falta de picaresca). Que aprendan del etniano que tras solicitar todas sus ayudas de IMV y similares, luego dejaba a los niños en la guardería en un coche de 80k pavos, que además no era el único vehículo de alta gama que tenía (ésto visto con mis propios ojos). Además, tenía más puntos para entrar en la guardería que cualquiera.

Cosas de las minorías aristocráticas... qué le vamos a hacer.


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (29 Jun 2022)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> Gente con sueldos entre 30 y 55K ( remeros sí, pero no muy mal pagados) yendose de la empresa porque se sacan oposiciones, porque reniegan del trabajo y se van a vivir a pueblos, otros directamente a tocarse los cojones, aún perdiendo el paro porque luego curran 2 dias en una ett y lo empiezan a cobrar. La gente está hasta la polla de todo. Eso sí charos de 100K no nos quitamos ni una con agua caliente , ni cayetanos, ni sindicalistas intercentros premium. Cuando se ha abierto debate para encontrar las causas, me han dado ganas de decir que no era el dinero per se la causa, sino la injusticia delante del hocico de todos, pero para que iba a decir a mucha gente que el problema son ellos. Se viene muy gorda amigos, veo a gente muy solvente trabajando a un 30-40% de lo que lo hacian hace 6-7 años. Ya incumplimos proyectos, de hecho este año en todos estamos siendo penalizados por no entregar a tiempo. *Estoy seguro que más de 1 estará viendo esto en sus multinacionales.*
> Abro debate



Si lo dice con la misma seguridad que nos anunciaba el Fin del Dólar, en otro de sus hilos míticos.....


----------



## germano89 (29 Jun 2022)

Mark_ dijo:


> Si los politicos quieren seguir robando tranquilamente y sin temor dudo que se metan en ese jardín.
> 
> Si España no ha reventado ya son por los pensionistas y boomers en puestos afianzados y medianamente bien pagados que hace que fluya el dinero hacia abajo, es decir, a las nuevas generaciones, que son sus hijos y nietos.
> 
> Meter mano en las herencias es conflicto social, y de los gordos, garantizado.



Los 50€ que te da tu abuelo en Navidad es un distribuidor de la riqueza nacional infalible.

Venga no me jodas. Defiende la acaparacion de bienes de otra manera


----------



## Mark_ (29 Jun 2022)

germano89 dijo:


> Los 50€ que te da tu abuelo en Navidad es un distribuidor de la riqueza nacional infalible.
> 
> Venga no me jodas. Defiende la acaparacion de bienes de otra manera



Los grandes consumidores en éste país son los pensionistas y boomers, puedes comprobarlo en google fácilmente.

En éste puto país todo funciona al revés, en lugar de ser la gente joven el motor de la economía lo son los viejos.


----------



## Tonimn (29 Jun 2022)

greg_house dijo:


> Que profesiones tenéis? No hay opción de trabajar?



Ella no puede trabajar, está en rehabilitación y estoy haciendo de cuidador.
Yo soy autónomo de baja médica, estoy con 700€/mes que es lo que dan de baja a los autónomos de cuota básica, pero tengo que seguir pagando el alquiler del almacén y la cuota de autónomos por lo que ingresos reales son unos 300€/mes para los dos.
O sea, dos personas con discapacidad con 300€/mes los dos juntos nos deniegan todas las prestaciones. Y el año pasado fueron 8300€ en todo el año.
Todo es para gente con hijos, y los inmigrantes son quienes tienen más hijos, por donde vivo se agolpan cada día en oficina de prestaciones concedidas montones de inmigrantes embarazadas y con hijos.
No sé de dónde sacan que dan prestaciones tan fácilmente. Eso debe ser un bulo como las ayudas a autónomos.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (29 Jun 2022)

Tonimn dijo:


> Ella no puede trabajar, está en rehabilitación y estoy haciendo de cuidador.
> Yo soy autónomo de baja médica, estoy con 700€/mes que es lo que dan de baja a los autónomos de cuota básica, pero tengo que seguir pagando el alquiler del almacén y la cuota de autónomos por lo que ingresos reales son unos 300€/mes para los dos.
> O sea, dos personas con discapacidad con 300€/mes los dos juntos nos deniegan todas las prestaciones. Y el año pasado fueron 8300€ en todo el año.
> Todo es para gente con hijos, y los inmigrantes son quienes tienen más hijos, por donde vivo se agolpan cada día en oficina de prestaciones concedidas montones de inmigrantes embarazadas y con hijos.
> No sé de dónde sacan que dan prestaciones tan fácilmente. Eso debe ser un bulo como las ayudas a autónomos.



Dan ganas de llorar, ánimo


----------



## XRL (29 Jun 2022)

a ver si lo arregla putin con un par de nukes y a tomar por culo ya todo

que para la mierda de vida que hay aquí


----------



## germano89 (30 Jun 2022)

Mark_ dijo:


> Los grandes consumidores en éste país son los pensionistas y boomers, puedes comprobarlo en google fácilmente.
> 
> En éste puto país todo funciona al revés, en lugar de ser la gente joven el motor de la economía lo son los viejos.



Fluyen las migajas, no el dinero.


----------



## Jose (9 Jul 2022)

Berrón dijo:


> Osea, huir de ella, vamos que no has hecho nada por combatirla y luego pides a los viejos que la combatan por ti. La invasión es un asunto de Estado en toda Europa, está fomentada por la oligarquía financiera internacional, pero tú culpas a los viejos de algo que no tienen ni siquiera capacidad de combatir, mientras los jóvenes no se manifiestan, ni luchan así les pisen el cuello.



PP y PSOE ( dos partidos de viejos) son los que han iniciado y promovido el proceso de invasión y reemplazo con gente traída del tercer mundo en edad de trabajar. 

Viendo que los que veníamos por detrás éramos una generación menos numerosa y que ellos no iban a renunciar a " Lo suyo" decidieron traerse a todos estos remeros low-cost del tercer mundo. Que aunque coman arroz 6 días a la semana, cotizan a la SS y eso es lo que importa. 
Además puedes meter 5 o 6 en un piso y entre media docena te pagan un" buen alquiler ' por el pisito. 

El proceso sólo tiene ventajas para mantener " Lo suyo" ,que es lo único que les preocupa. 

La generación langosta es la que mantiene de forma alternativa a PP y PSOE en el poder ( por cierto dos de las organizaciones políticas más corruptas de la Unión europea) . Así las ha calificado un informe de la propia UE. 

No me digas que los jóvenes no hacemos nada, porque aparte de aguantar las gañanadas de esta generación de vividores, tenemos que padecer estoicamente una clase política, que nos va a ser imposible cambiar por simple demografía . ( 10,5 millones de jubilados+ 3'2 millones de funcionarios politizados + 2 millones de cobra subsidios con la lección bien aprendida de quien los mantiene). 

Si no es por la fuerza, es imposible que nada cambie. Porque lo tienen todo atado y bien atado. Fíjate que hasta se han hecho leyes electorales donde el voto de unas personas vale más que el de otros. El traje a medida es obsceno. 

Hasta que esta gente no pase a mejor vida, España no va a dejar ser una viejunocracia, ni tiene ningún atisbo de prosperar. 


Saludos.


----------



## Berrón (9 Jul 2022)

Jose dijo:


> PP y PSOE ( dos partidos de viejos) son los que han iniciado y promovido el proceso de invasión y reemplazo con gente traída del tercer mundo en edad de trabajar.
> 
> Viendo que los que veníamos por detrás éramos una generación menos numerosa y que ellos no iban a renunciar a " Lo suyo" decidieron traerse a todos estos remeros low-cost del tercer mundo. Que aunque coman arroz 6 días a la semana, cotizan a la SS y eso es lo que importa.
> Además puedes meter 5 o 6 en un piso y entre media docena te pagan un" buen alquiler ' por el pisito.
> ...



No habéis hecho nada, píntalo como quieras y móntate tu peliculita lacrimógena si quieres, pero esos langostos de los que hablas al menos tuvieron cojones para enfrentarse a la policía cuando les jodieron con la "reconversión" industrial y la policía les temía por que en cada manifestación que hacían salían varios policías heridos graves. Al final se hizo la "reconversión" por las bravas, pero al menos sacaron buenas prejubilaciones y ayudas varias. No me cuentes historias de inmigrantes por que es la juventud la que tiene el cerebro lavado con eso de "queremos acoger", "puentes y no muros" y demás gilipolleces, por no hablar de las jóvenes, que se follan a todo moronegro viviente mientras que a vosotros os tratan como mierda, ¿y que hacéis mientras tanto? Jugar a la Play, ver Netflix y tragar, tragar y tragar. Esos langostos que tanto criticas tenían más cojones que vosotros dormidos. Preocúpate del sumidero de dinero que son las taifas, las ayudas a parásitos invasores que no han trabajado en su puta vida, los más de 20mil millones a las zorras feminecias, los cientos de millones a los maricones del lgtbi, los miles de empleados públicos elegidos a dedo por el nepotismo corrupto, y deja de meterte con los viejos que es lo fácil y lo más cómodo. Que fácil es encararse y culpar de tu poca sangre a los viejos ¿verdad?, pero para enfrentarse con los moronegros, taifas, feminecias, maricones y enchufados a dedo que pocos cojones tenemos ¿eh? Cuando salgáis a apalear policías como hicieron esos viejos me avisas, mientras tanto, a llorar a la llorería. Pena 0.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (22 Jul 2022)

extreme derroition


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (22 Jul 2022)

Jose dijo:


> PP y PSOE ( dos partidos de viejos) son los que han iniciado y promovido el proceso de invasión y reemplazo con gente traída del tercer mundo en edad de trabajar.
> 
> Viendo que los que veníamos por detrás éramos una generación menos numerosa y que ellos no iban a renunciar a " Lo suyo" decidieron traerse a todos estos remeros low-cost del tercer mundo. Que aunque coman arroz 6 días a la semana, cotizan a la SS y eso es lo que importa.
> Además puedes meter 5 o 6 en un piso y entre media docena te pagan un" buen alquiler ' por el pisito.
> ...



El tiro en la nuca es poco para los putos LANGOSTOS


----------



## fachacine (22 Jul 2022)

rjota dijo:


>



Este video es un puto descojono


----------



## Berrón (22 Jul 2022)

Dices que critico lo público, luego que defiendo lo público... Aclárate tontaco, que no sabes ni expresarte. No merecéis ni el aire que respiráis, sois más blandos que la mierda de pavo, las mujeres se ríen de vosotros, los moros os chulean, os encierran y os ponen un bozal y bajáis la cabeza humilladitos y serviles. Sois la peor generación de la historia, a llorar a la llorería.


----------



## Berrón (22 Jul 2022)

Noooo por favor, no me ignoreees, que va a ser de mi sin disfrutar de tus soplapolleceees! Que te jodan, manos blandas vete a dar el coñazo a tu mamá


----------



## PEPEYE (22 Jul 2022)

Es que sois muy jovenes. Hace muuuchos años, tampoco existia el IVA, un conocido mio queria tener tres meses de vacaciones al año, motivo ver las tablas de IRPF vais a alucinar
Fuente:
El IRPF cumple 40 años: así ha evolucionado el impuesto que cambió España


----------



## ATARAXIO (20 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Mi gran renuncia antes de que esto se pusiera de moda , fue porque se murieron varias personas que conocía y que habían acumulado enormes fortunas que dejaron para otros , después de una vida miserable sin parar de trabajar.
> 
> No sé si no gastaban por ser tacaños o porque estaban tan entregados a su vida laboral que no se dieron cuenta que la vida se acaba .
> 
> ...




es todo una falacia.
El dinero no existe . Es una entelequia imaginaria.
El dinero fiduciario se crea apretando un botón .

¿ quiere España 200.000 millones de euros " por el coronavirus y tal y cual " ?
TOMA ! ahí van !

Ahora esa cifra descabellada tienen que darle valor a través de la esclavitud de la gente transformada en impuestos a pagar en próximas generaciones.
Es una enorme estafa piramidal que funciona hasta que deja de funcionar y se derrumba todo. 

los bancos no necesitan depósitos . Los intereses que empiezan a dar ahora en el cambio de ciclo, son para compensar la pérdida del valor del dinero de los ahorradores y que sigan creyendo en el sistema.

Cuando un inmigrante analfabeto recién llegado de pastar las llamas en el Machu Pichu , llega con la pretensión de hacerse millonario pidiendo una hipoteca y revendiendo el piso a los dos años como le dijeron que hizo un vecino del otro poblado. 
No tiene ni capacidad de entender cuanto son 300.000 euros y que llevaría toda una vida pagarlos porque nunca ha estado en su mente pagar semejante cantidad. Él se cree un bróker y quiere dar un pelotazo ( como el resto de los españoles igualmente analfabetos ) .
Poca gente se da cuenta que de nada te sirve comprar un piso 3 veces más caro de lo que vale, si al final te mueres sin venderlo. Su valor solo se hace real en el momento de venderlo . Imaginar que vale como el Palacio de Versalles , es solo una fantasía . 

EN EL MOMENTO QUE FIRMA LA HIPOTECA, en ese justo momento y no otro nace esa cantidad, que es el compromiso de hacerla real a través del pago mensual derivado de su esfuerzo trabajando. Como todo eso es solo teórico y solo se sostiene en el caso de que los pisos nunca bajen , en el momento que dejan de subir se derrumba todo el sistema. 

Las leyes de garantías de depósitos del criminal Zapatonto, consistieron en hacer avalista al estado de los créditos impagados , es decir, que todos los españoles pagasen el fiasco de los bolivianos que decidieron volver con las llamas en vez de seguir como esclavos saqueados cada mes. 



( *la crisis del 29 consistió en eso* : todo el mundo pedía créditos a los bancos para comprar acciones puesto que como todo el mundo compraba acciones, se revalorizaban constantemente en una escalada infernal hasta que todo se derrumbó ) 

¿ cómo se solucionó el gran crack del 29 ? con el NEW DEAL , que consistió en empobrecer a toda la nación ( lo que están haciendo ahora en Europa )

Luego los americanos agitaron el avispero en Europa, provocaron la segunda guerra mundial, vendieron las armas y luego la reconstrucción . y como les salió tan bien el plan, pues lo están repitiendo 









New Deal, la salida de la Gran Depresión | Economipedia


El crack del 29 tuvo terribles consecuencias en la economía y en el bienestar de los ciudadanos estadounidenses. El desplome de la bolsa en octubre de 1929 fue seguido por un largo periodo de recesión conocido como la Gran Depresión. La crisis económica se extendió a Europa y muchos países...




economipedia.com


----------



## klingsor (20 Ago 2022)

No eres ingeniero SUPERIOR y lo sabes.

K.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (20 Ago 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Este video es un puto descojono



Obra de arte del 'Museo digital del pueblo llano'


----------



## John Smmith (20 Ago 2022)

Berrón dijo:


> No habéis hecho nada, píntalo como quieras y móntate tu peliculita lacrimógena si quieres, pero esos langostos de los que hablas al menos tuvieron cojones para enfrentarse a la policía cuando les jodieron con la "reconversión" industrial y la policía les temía por que en cada manifestación que hacían salían varios policías heridos graves. Al final se hizo la "reconversión" por las bravas, pero al menos sacaron buenas prejubilaciones y ayudas varias. No me cuentes historias de inmigrantes por que es la juventud la que tiene el cerebro lavado con eso de "queremos acoger", "puentes y no muros" y demás gilipolleces, por no hablar de las jóvenes, que se follan a todo moronegro viviente mientras que a vosotros os tratan como mierda, ¿y que hacéis mientras tanto? Jugar a la Play, ver Netflix y tragar, tragar y tragar. Esos langostos que tanto criticas tenían más cojones que vosotros dormidos. Preocúpate del sumidero de dinero que son las taifas, las ayudas a parásitos invasores que no han trabajado en su puta vida, los más de 20mil millones a las zorras feminecias, los cientos de millones a los maricones del lgtbi, los miles de empleados públicos elegidos a dedo por el nepotismo corrupto, y deja de meterte con los viejos que es lo fácil y lo más cómodo. Que fácil es encararse y culpar de tu poca sangre a los viejos ¿verdad?, pero para enfrentarse con los moronegros, taifas, feminecias, maricones y enchufados a dedo que pocos cojones tenemos ¿eh? Cuando salgáis a apalear policías como hicieron esos viejos me avisas, mientras tanto, a llorar a la llorería. Pena 0.



  Yo corrí ante los grises, soy un heroe que merzco todo y mas.

Dilapidé un pais, endeude españa en estupideces mientras llegaba dinero de europa a raudales para ver si espabilábamos. Heredé de mi familia empresas y tierras y me lo fundi para vivir como dios. Dejé españa como un solar, permitiendo y votando corrupcion una vez tras otra. Vote y apoyé politicos y castas mafiosas de la dictadura que malvendieron españa a cambio de dinero facil para derrochar en estupideces - expos, olimpiadas, aves, aeropuertos,autovias - y servicios publicos de tercera a precio de lujo, plagados de vividores y sanguijuelas. 
Deje que adoctrinaran mis hijos y descompusiesen mi sociedad. Sin pensar, sin razonar, sin cuestionar, a cambio de una vida facil y la promesa de un paraiso.
Pero yo corri ante los grises y fumaba porros como un campeon, para cambiar el mundo.


----------



## Stafanos de Mixtura (20 Ago 2022)

Berrón dijo:


> No habéis hecho nada, píntalo como quieras y móntate tu peliculita lacrimógena si quieres, pero esos langostos de los que hablas al menos tuvieron cojones para enfrentarse a la policía cuando les jodieron con la "reconversión" industrial y la policía les temía por que en cada manifestación que hacían salían varios policías heridos graves. Al final se hizo la "reconversión" por las bravas, pero al menos sacaron buenas prejubilaciones y ayudas varias. No me cuentes historias de inmigrantes por que es la juventud la que tiene el cerebro lavado con eso de "queremos acoger", "puentes y no muros" y demás gilipolleces, por no hablar de las jóvenes, que se follan a todo moronegro viviente mientras que a vosotros os tratan como mierda, ¿y que hacéis mientras tanto? Jugar a la Play, ver Netflix y tragar, tragar y tragar. Esos langostos que tanto criticas tenían más cojones que vosotros dormidos. Preocúpate del sumidero de dinero que son las taifas, las ayudas a parásitos invasores que no han trabajado en su puta vida, los más de 20mil millones a las zorras feminecias, los cientos de millones a los maricones del lgtbi, los miles de empleados públicos elegidos a dedo por el nepotismo corrupto, y deja de meterte con los viejos que es lo fácil y lo más cómodo. Que fácil es encararse y culpar de tu poca sangre a los viejos ¿verdad?, pero para enfrentarse con los moronegros, taifas, feminecias, maricones y enchufados a dedo que pocos cojones tenemos ¿eh? Cuando salgáis a apalear policías como hicieron esos viejos me avisas, mientras tanto, a llorar a la llorería. Pena 0.



Menuda poca vergüenza, esos "luchadores" de que hablas se encontraron un país funcionando a plenitud después de que sus padres ganaran a los rojos y lo reconstruyeran todo con sus propias manos . Esos, los viejos de ahora, han vivido la mejor época de la historia, pero van a morir entreviendo lo que se avecina, y que ellos han creado por su codicia y estupidez. Y es que estos viejos son mucho más tontos e ignorantes que sus padres y no han entendido que los papelitos de colores que imprimen en Francfort del Meno vuelven allí y se reparten entre los socios de la UE potentes, porque España no tiene capacidad ni competividad para retenerlos. Y los que ellos han acaparado, han trincado, en depósitos y propiedares volarán allí con sus hijos y nietos. La ruina que han traído la pagará su descendencia.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (20 Ago 2022)

Jose dijo:


> La generación langosta ha arrasado este país no sólo económicamente sino también psicológicamente.
> 
> Hasta tal punto de que el funcionariado ya es un tratamiento psiquiátrico, al que todo apaleado del sector privado acude cuando se rinde ante la adversidad de la vida.
> 
> ...



Toda la razón, éste mensaje es para enmarcar, enhorabuena.


----------



## Gotthard (20 Ago 2022)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> Gente con sueldos entre 30 y 55K ( remeros sí, pero no muy mal pagados) yendose de la empresa porque se sacan oposiciones, porque reniegan del trabajo y se van a vivir a pueblos, otros directamente a tocarse los cojones, aún perdiendo el paro porque luego curran 2 o 3 dias en una ett y lo empiezan a cobrar.
> La gente está hasta la polla de todo. Eso sí a charos de 100K no nos quitamos ni una con agua caliente , ni cayetanos, ni sindicalistas intercentros premium.
> Cuando se ha abierto el debate para encontrar las causas, me han dado ganas de decir que no era el dinero per se la causa, sino la injusticia delante del hocico de todos, pero para que iba a decir a mucha gente que el problema son ellos.
> Se viene muy gorda amigos, veo a gente muy solvente trabajando a un 30-40% de lo que lo hacian hace 6-7 años. Ya incumplimos proyectos, de hecho este año en todos estamos siendo penalizados por no entregar a tiempo.
> ...



Confirmo que no es solo en España. En alemania y holanda tambien lo he visto, proyectos penalizados la mayoria.

Alemanes llegando tarde a currar... el puto acabose.

La peña tiene la moral justita para seguir respirando y poco mas. Y a veces ni eso.






* aun no hay datos del 21 y 22, pero tienen que ser curiosos.


----------



## Berrón (20 Ago 2022)

Stafanos de Mixtura dijo:


> Menuda poca vergüenza, esos "luchadores" de que hablas se encontraron un país funcionando a plenitud después de que sus padres ganaran a los rojos y lo reconstruyeran todo con sus propias manos . Esos, los viejos de ahora, han vivido la mejor época de la historia, pero van a morir entreviendo lo que se avecina, y que ellos han creado por su codicia y estupidez. Y es que estos viejos son mucho más tontos e ignorantes que sus padres y no han entendido que los papelitos de colores que imprimen en Francfort del Meno vuelven allí y se reparten entre los socios de la UE potentes, porque España no tiene capacidad ni competividad para retenerlos. Y los que ellos han acaparado, han trincado, en depósitos y propiedares volarán allí con sus hijos y nietos. La ruina que han traído la pagará su descendencia.



No serán santos, ni mucho menos, pero esta generación de soyboys se han ganado a pulso la mierda que están tragando, así que cada palo aguante su vela, amego.


----------



## Berrón (20 Ago 2022)

John Smmith dijo:


> Yo corrí ante los grises, soy un heroe que merzco todo y mas.
> 
> Dilapidé un pais, endeude españa en estupideces mientras llegaba dinero de europa a raudales para ver si espabilábamos. Heredé de mi familia empresas y tierras y me lo fundi para vivir como dios. Dejé españa como un solar, permitiendo y votando corrupcion una vez tras otra. Vote y apoyé politicos y castas mafiosas de la dictadura que malvendieron españa a cambio de dinero facil para derrochar en estupideces - expos, olimpiadas, aves, aeropuertos,autovias - y servicios publicos de tercera a precio de lujo, plagados de vividores y sanguijuelas.
> Deje que adoctrinaran mis hijos y descompusiesen mi sociedad. Sin pensar, sin razonar, sin cuestionar, a cambio de una vida facil y la promesa de un paraiso.
> Pero yo corri ante los grises y fumaba porros como un campeon, para cambiar el mundo.



Ahora os roban mucho más, os encierran en casa, os chulean los moronegros, se follan a vuestras chortinas que os desprecian y ni corréis delante de grises, ni de azules, ni de marrones


----------



## KUTRONIO (20 Ago 2022)

Tengo a una petarda en el nuevo curro que está todo el día diciendio que ella trabajó mucho como una poseida adicta al trabajo hasta que se dió cuenta que la vida era otra cosa y tal.

Todos los días con el NWO para arriba y para abajo, hasta que un día me confesó que le había abandonado su ex diciendole que se querará con la larva que él no quería saber nada...    ¡No me extraña! ¡Menuda pedora!

Como estamos en agosto, no me para de contar de las vacaciones que le ha pagado a su hijo en México, el hijo ha estudiado magia según ella y que se gana la vida muy bien haciendo shows por ahí, que ya ha viajado a no se cuantos países etc etc...

Se avecina una buena hostia con una mano llena de dedos para el chaval me imagino pero él se lo ha buscado


----------



## trancos123 (20 Ago 2022)

Tonimn dijo:


> Ella no puede trabajar, está en rehabilitación y estoy haciendo de cuidador.
> Yo soy autónomo de baja médica, estoy con 700€/mes que es lo que dan de baja a los autónomos de cuota básica, pero tengo que seguir pagando el alquiler del almacén y la cuota de autónomos por lo que ingresos reales son unos 300€/mes para los dos.
> O sea, dos personas con discapacidad con 300€/mes los dos juntos nos deniegan todas las prestaciones. Y el año pasado fueron 8300€ en todo el año.
> Todo es para gente con hijos, y los inmigrantes son quienes tienen más hijos, por donde vivo se agolpan cada día en oficina de prestaciones concedidas montones de inmigrantes embarazadas y con hijos.
> No sé de dónde sacan que dan prestaciones tan fácilmente. Eso debe ser un bulo como las ayudas a autónomos.



Os tenéis que divorciar, así ella podrá recibir una paga


----------



## KUTRONIO (21 Ago 2022)

La gerente maloliente por sus mentruaciones (¡Cómo si se hubiera cagado encima!¡Os lo juro!) contrató en enero a un ingeniero mecánico aprovechando que un empleado se marchó de la empresa voluntariamente, en marzo se piró pero no a vivir la vida como algunos dicen sino a otra empresa porque lepgaban bastante más, la gerente maloliente por sus menstruaciones (¡Cómo si se hubiera cagado encima!¡OS lo juro!) estaba super cabreada por la falta de compromiso de ese ingeniero mecánico ....¡Menuda perra!


----------



## Locoderemate (21 Ago 2022)

Tackler dijo:


> En la empresa de mi novia (sector mediadores de seguros) se han ido en los últimos meses todos los jefes intermedios de su sección, cuando digo todos es todos. Y mi novia ahí aguantando con sus 15k, antes teletrabajaba y era feliz, ahora le hacen ir tres días a la oficina(a calentar asiento y aguantar charos) y le han pasado a ETT y está quemada y buscando otras opciones.
> 
> Los mandos intermedios cobraban todos entre 33-37k



Tu novia otra charo


----------



## Antiglobalismo (21 Ago 2022)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> Tengo a una petarda en el nuevo curro que está todo el día diciendio que ella trabajó mucho como una poseida adicta al trabajo hasta que se dió cuenta que la vida era otra cosa y tal.
> 
> Todos los días con el NWO para arriba y para abajo, hasta que un día me confesó que le había abandonado su ex diciendole que se querará con la larva que él no quería saber nada...    ¡No me extraña! ¡Menuda pedora!
> 
> ...



Ha estudiado magia...

Como si fuera ingeniería industrial.

Cada vez pienso que las mujeres están más de la olla.


----------



## Tackler (21 Ago 2022)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Tu novia otra charo




Mi novia no es Charo porque tiene 15-20 años menos que la media.

De todas formas ha cambiado de trabajo y ha aceptado una oferta con 9000 euros brutos anuales más de sueldo, seguro privado y viernes libres.


----------



## KUTRONIO (21 Ago 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Ha estudiado magia...
> 
> Como si fuera ingeniería industrial.
> 
> Cada vez pienso que las mujeres están más de la olla.



...y que había ya con 21 años viajado por todo el mundo haciendo trucos de magia unbelieable


----------



## Jose (21 Ago 2022)

Berrón dijo:


> No habéis hecho nada, píntalo como quieras y móntate tu peliculita lacrimógena si quieres, pero esos langostos de los que hablas al menos tuvieron cojones para enfrentarse a la policía cuando les jodieron con la "reconversión" industrial y la policía les temía por que en cada manifestación que hacían salían varios policías heridos graves. Al final se hizo la "reconversión" por las bravas, pero al menos sacaron buenas prejubilaciones y ayudas varias. No me cuentes historias de inmigrantes por que es la juventud la que tiene el cerebro lavado con eso de "queremos acoger", "puentes y no muros" y demás gilipolleces, por no hablar de las jóvenes, que se follan a todo moronegro viviente mientras que a vosotros os tratan como mierda, ¿y que hacéis mientras tanto? Jugar a la Play, ver Netflix y tragar, tragar y tragar. Esos langostos que tanto criticas tenían más cojones que vosotros dormidos. Preocúpate del sumidero de dinero que son las taifas, las ayudas a parásitos invasores que no han trabajado en su puta vida, los más de 20mil millones a las zorras feminecias, los cientos de millones a los maricones del lgtbi, los miles de empleados públicos elegidos a dedo por el nepotismo corrupto, y deja de meterte con los viejos que es lo fácil y lo más cómodo. Que fácil es encararse y culpar de tu poca sangre a los viejos ¿verdad?, pero para enfrentarse con los moronegros, taifas, feminecias, maricones y enchufados a dedo que pocos cojones tenemos ¿eh? Cuando salgáis a apalear policías como hicieron esos viejos me avisas, mientras tanto, a llorar a la llorería. Pena 0.



Hasta" sacaron buenas prejubilaciones y ayudas varias "he leído....

De eso se trataba. Ahí acaba toda vuestra reivindicación. Asegurar la paguica.

No sois más langostos porque no entrenais.


Las taifas son lo que os ha permitido vivir como marqueses sin saber hacer la o con un canuto y todavía pretendes cargarle la existencia de esa lacra a la generación siguiente.

La generación actual ( 30/40) no es la culpable de la existencia de las taifas.

Las taifas son R78 en estado puro.

A la siguiente generación al R78 le ha tocado padecer la mediocridad y palurdez de los funcionarios de taifas . Verdaderos idiotas que no se podían mandar a ningún lado pero que acabaron haciendo de profesores de catalán, euskera o gallego e ineptos metidos en la administración local. Algunos hasta profesor de universidad.


Lo que hay que aguantar...

No tengo play
No tengo Netflix
Ni lo voy a tener nunca porque eso es mierda para palurdos. Sino no te estaría escribiendo este mensaje.


Sobre los 20.000 millones de igualdad....Cada rata socialista o del PP o de podemos está encantada de que en su pueblo hayan puesto un banco morado para luchar contra la violencia de género . A disfrutar de lo votado. Reconoce que estas encantado con la subvención que te ha caído este año.

La única razón de la existencia de un Ministerio de igualdad, debería ser hacer...que todos los españoles fuesen iguales, y por culpa de vuestras taifas a medida, desgraciadamente cada día son más diferentes.

Sobre el welcome refugees...
A mi no me representan y tengo claro que los desgraciados que traen del tercer mundo... No me van a pagar la pensión.

Saludos,


----------



## pepeluismi (21 Ago 2022)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> ...y que había ya con 21 años viajado por todo el mundo haciendo trucos de magia unbelieable



Las charos hiperadornan la vida de sus hijos cuando no directamente se la inventan.
Ni caso


----------



## usuario baneado (21 Ago 2022)

En hezpaniard NADIE RENUNCIA SIN SU PUTO CHEQUE+PARO. Esto no es EEUU


----------



## estroboscopico (21 Ago 2022)

Sueldos que no te permiten ahorrar ni tener un futuro.

Inestabilidad laboral que no te permite hacer un proyecto de vida a medio largo plazo.

Toxicidad extrema en las empresas por estar mal acostumbradas a tener toda la mano de obra que quisiesen.

No poder tener hijos que desmotiva cualquier tipo de esfuerzo más allá de lo justito para que sigan pagándote en la empresa.

En definitiva, con 500€/mes de renta mínima, a nadie le importa dejar de cobrar 950€ para tragar mierda, que te traten con la punta del pie, sin futuro a medio plazo y básicamente trabajando para lo comido por lo servido mientras que cuatro se pegan la gran vida sin dar palo al agua en la empresa.

Lo más gracioso es que muchos no entienden lo que está pasando y ponen de ejemplo que no hay camareros y en su día que no había camioneros. Pues claro que no los hay, porque los sueldos y las condiciones de trabajo actuales no hacen interesante trabajar en esos gremios en relación a cobrar una RB o similar.


----------



## Berrón (22 Ago 2022)

Jose dijo:


> Hasta" sacaron buenas prejubilaciones y ayudas varias "he leído....
> 
> De eso se trataba. Ahí acaba toda vuestra reivindicación. Asegurar la paguica.
> 
> ...



Ufff, otro langostino ofendidíto de las verdades del barquero, que cansinos... A ver, moñeco, que no tienes 13 añitos, que tienes los huevos negros! ¿Que cojones has hecho tú para cambiar algo, salvo llorar como una mujeruca en foros y redes sociales? Que asco dais joder, vaya panda de plañideras estrogenadas, copón. Sal a la puta calle a reventar cabezas y no me cuentes milongas, langostino, que eres más blando que la mierda de pavo, coño.


----------



## Progretón (22 Ago 2022)

estroboscopico dijo:


> Sueldos que no te permiten ahorrar ni tener un futuro.
> 
> Inestabilidad laboral que no te permite hacer un proyecto de vida a medio largo plazo.
> 
> ...



Yo lo experimenté hace años. Me echaron de una empresa paco-mierda por negarme a hacer horas extra gratis.

Pasé a cobrar un subsidio de unos 420 EUR / mes, si no me falla la memoria; era más o menos la mitad de lo que cobraba antes. Iba muy justo de dinero, cierto, pero si ponía en un plato de la balanza el dinero que dejaba de ganar y en el otro la mierda que ya no estaba tragando, la elección era clara: vivía mucho mejor así.

Me tomé lo de buscar otro trabajo con calma, esto es, no coger a toda prisa la primera mierda que encontrase.

Mientras haya sueldos y condiciones laborales de mierda, entiendo que gente con peores cartas que las mías pase de trabajar. Lo entiendo y, además, lo celebro. Y es que estos empresaurios no crean riqueza, al contrario, son una rémora para la economía nacional.



> [...] ¿Nos podemos permitir el lujo como sociedad de que al Ritz y al Palace les cueste solo dos euros mantener limpia e impecable una habitación?
> 
> [...] los dos euros por habitación que ingresan esas trabajadoras no dan para que puedan ayudar con sus tributos a que se cubra una parte, siquiera mínima, del coste de los servicios públicos, verbigracia la sanidad, la educación, las pensiones o la dependencia, que consumirán a lo largo de su existencia toda. [...] por el contrario, el Ritz y el Palace supongan un pesado lastre para nuestra economía nacional, en la medida en que tenemos que ser el resto de los españoles, todos, quienes paguemos a sus camareras de habitación para que otros disfruten del exquisito servicio que prestan esas empresas *con cargo a nuestras nóminas*. ¿Lo va pillando, diputado?
> 
> ...


----------



## Sr. Breve (22 Ago 2022)

wopa dijo:


> El viernes pasado fue un sobrino mío de 23 años a hablar con el jefe.
> 
> - O me subes el sueldo o me piro.
> - Imposible, bla bla bla...
> ...



hay ciertas cosas de los jóvenes que hay que aprender

muchos lamesuelos cuarentones deberían aprender algunas

yo he conocido gente miserables y sin un ápice de dignidad, y no eran jóvenes

reunir dinero para hacer regalitos y una despedida al jefe que les trataba con la punta del pie... etc

visto con mis propios ojos y con mis tripas revueltas del asco


----------



## maxkuiper (22 Ago 2022)

Estas de vacaciones zparo ?

Ya no traes invents ?


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (22 Ago 2022)

Renunciar al sistema, la nueva tendencia laboral en Francia y el mundo


Millones de personas han dejado su empleo formal tras la pandemia para mejorar su calidad de vida, un fenómeno conocido globalmente como "The Big Quit".




www.publico.es


----------



## Raulisimo (5 Sep 2022)

grom dijo:


> En serio?
> 
> Que todo el puto país quiera ser funcionario no te parece una renuncia absoluta?



Es lo más triste de este país: el que llega a funcionario cree que "ha triunfado en la vida". 


Nada más que decir.


----------

